# Neues Alutech Hardtail



## der-gute (6. Juni 2011)

Der Designer wollte es ja so ;-)

erzähl mal mehr darüber!


PS: 29er würde mich sehr anmachen.


----------



## othu (6. Juni 2011)

Optisch dem CT auf jeden Fall deutlich überlegen!!

Eine 29er Fanes um die 140mm würde ich auch sofort kaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlabbeloui (6. Juni 2011)

..na das ging aber schnell 

Naja erstmal die wichtigsten Infos in aller Kürze:
- wird n Allround (AM) Hardtail für 100 bis 140er Gabeln
- wir haben diesmal sehr stark unter Hinblick auf Gewichtsoptimierung gearbeitet (da sind sogar alle Konifizierungen im CAD nachgebildet...mache ich normal nie weils ne Schweinearbeit ist und für die Fertigung nicht gebraucht wird)
- natürlich haben wir trotz Gewichtseinsparung an die typischen Alutech-Kandidaten gedacht...es wird also keine Coladose (soll aber trotzdem deutlich unter 1600 Gramm wiegen, genaue Infos folgen, wenn die Spezifikationen der Rohrsätze bestätigt sind)
- für Yoke haben wir mal ne sehr schöne Lösung erarbeitet, detaillierte Rendering kann ich evtl noch heute Abend machen
- Steuerrohr kommt aus der Fanes AM, dann kann man bei Bedarf wieder ein bissl an der Geo tunen (=> Angleset)

Bin grad n bissl im Stress...es kommen bald noch mehr Bilder & Infos

Wer würde sich denn über ne 29er-Variante freuen? Is ja eher für die tourenlastigen Bikefreunde, da kommts nicht so sehr auf die Handlichkeit an, umso mehr aber auf die Rolleigenschaften...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Juni 2011)

ISCG Aufnahme fÃ¼r KefÃ¼ oder Hammerschmidt ?
Gabelfreigabe fÃ¼r 140-170mm bei entsprechender Geo ? schade, nur max 140mm da sind viele in Frage kommenden AM Gabeln doch schon drÃ¼ber raus 
Rahmen Gewicht (Gr. L) max 2kg ?
Preislich <500,-â¬ ?
RAW oder gar Eloxfarben fÃ¼r den Rahmen ?

dann kÃ¶nnte das durchaus der Nachfolger meines kleinen Roten sein

ein Traum wÃ¤ren dann noch innen verlegbare ZÃ¼ge und Leitungen fÃ¼r eine schÃ¶n cleane Optik !


----------



## Schlabbeloui (6. Juni 2011)

-ISCG kommt ziemlich sicher noch (ich tendiere zur ner ISCG 03, weil ich die deutlich besser finde als die neue Variante)
- wenn Du ne 170er Gabel da rein packen willst hört sich das schon eher nach nem Sonderaufbau an...wobei...es Angleset kann man ja auch mit +1.5° fahren 
aber ne offizielle Freigabe steht noch in den Sternen, bei 170mm waltet da schon ein deutlich größerer Hebel
- Gewicht wie gesagt unter 1600 Gramm anvisiert (echt jez diesmal  )
- Preis = ??? (Jürgen muss sich über die Kohle gedanken machen)
- RAW sowie eloxal mit Sicherheit ... is ja schließlich n Alutech


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Juni 2011)

170mm ist sicher ne derbe Nummer im HT 
aber da die gängigen AM Gabeln von Schlage Revelation, Talas, Sektor, EXM, etc. meist 150mm haben, wäre eine Auslegung für diese Gabeln durchaus sinnvoll. Klar gibt es diese Gabeln teils auch auf 140mm getravelt. Aber die Spacer fliegen doch eh bei den meisten raus. 
150mm würde mir persönlich auch ausreichen.

ISCG hätte ich pers. gerne um eine Hammerschmidt ranzuschrauben, geht das mit der 03er ?

Gewicht von <1600g ist top, aber ja schon mehr oder weniger CC Niveau


----------



## othu (6. Juni 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Wer würde sich denn über ne 29er-Variante freuen? Is ja eher für die tourenlastigen Bikefreunde, da kommts nicht so sehr auf die Handlichkeit an, umso mehr aber auf die Rolleigenschaften...



140er 29er Gabel hat aber den Hebelweg einer 170er 26" Gabel.
Wenn es daher im 29er Bereich auf 100mm beschränkt wäre, wäre es uninteressant.

Ich stelle mit eher so eine Konkurrent zum Banshee Paradox vor:
- bis 140mm
- extrem kurze Kettenstrebe
- aber mit tapered Steuerrohr
- ISCG Aufnahme

dann würde ich "hier" schreien!


----------



## Schlabbeloui (6. Juni 2011)

Züge:

definitiv nicht innenverlegt...aber komplett mit anschraubbaren Führungen ('türlich auch für die Sattelstütze). Das wird sehr edel mit schönen eloxierten Alu-Kabelführungen. Innenverlegten Krempel mag ich nicht, ich würde im Wald oder noch schlimmer aufm Rennen kotzen, wenns ne halbe Stunde dauert die Züge durch die Löchlein zu pfriemeln...

Sobald ich die Zeichnungen von den Alu-Führungen habe kommen Bilder.


----------



## Schlabbeloui (6. Juni 2011)

hm....also bis jetzt war die Basis-Geo auf 120mm angesetzt. Je nach Feedback hier werden wir evtl. doch noch die 150er AM-Gabeln als Basis ansetzen.

Für eine 29er Version würden die Kettenstreben natürlich so kurz als möglich werden, kritisch wirds dann nur bei 2.4er Schlappen in Kombi mit 3-fach vorne (der Umwerfer hat dann kaum Platz zum Reifen)

P.S.: Hammerschmidt geht natürlich auch mit ISCG 03


----------



## githriz (6. Juni 2011)

Wie wäre denn der LW bei einer 500er EBL? Wie die Kettenstrebenlänge?
1600g ist schon eine Ansage.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Juni 2011)

im Wald (Rennen fahr ich keine...) hab ich eh keine Ersatzzüge/leitungen/Bremsflüssigkeit dabei. Da ist dann eh zu Fuß gehen angesagt. 
Aber sicherlich gibt es Leute denen schon mal ein zug gerissen ist, erlebt hab ich das aber noch nie
Innen verlegt ist halt aufgeräumt, durchgehende Hüllen hat man heute ja eh immer
wäre halt schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlabbeloui (6. Juni 2011)

sorry...kleine Korrektur, die Standard Geo war für die 130mm Revelation, da haste 69° LW und ne Tretlagerhöhe von -40mm (zur Radlinie)

bei ner 150er Gabel ist der LW 68° und Tretlagerhöhe -33mm

Kettenstrebe hat 422mm, ne Geoübersicht kommt noch


----------



## Spirit_Moon (6. Juni 2011)

Wirkt wie nen 101 Klon . Ich bin gespannt. Das Gewicht wäre auf jeden Fall eine Hausnummer. Die Überschrift ist ja wenigstens schon mal ohne Fehler. 

Edit: was ich dagegen etwas albern finde, sind die ständigen "neuen,tollen" Erfindungen seitens der Ausfallenden, nur um etwas anderes zu haben.


----------



## der-gute (6. Juni 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> hm....also bis jetzt war die Basis-Geo auf 120mm angesetzt.



Wer will denn ein Alutech mit Spandex-Hose fahren???

PS: 29er in für 196 cm passend mit 140er Gabel: *H-I-E-R*


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (6. Juni 2011)

ist durchaus interressant,auch wenn das gewicht von unter 1600 gramm mmn übertribener leichtbau ist,daa die hardtails mit etwas potenterem fahrwerk meist ja schon ordenrlich durchgenommen werden

man könnte natürlich dann auf das ct verweisen,das ist aber schon fast wieder schwer...

ansonsten ein schicker rahmen!


----------



## Schlabbeloui (6. Juni 2011)

hey...nich so eilig...mein erstes Downhillrennen bin ich mit ner 80mm RST Mozo Pro gefahren, danach mit 100mm Marzocchi Bomber (soooooo eine geile Gabel, warum habe ich das Ding nur verkauft?????). Aber Spandex und Alutech passen echt nich so optimal zusammen 

Back to Topic:
Grad mitm Jü gequatscht, die 29er Sache scheint ja echt interessant zu werden. Wir werden noch mal ein bissl abwarten, ob sich noch mehr Leute dafür interessieren...generell stehen die Chancen aber nicht schlecht


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Juni 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> ist durchaus interressant,auch wenn das gewicht von unter 1600 gramm mmn übertribener leichtbau ist,daa die hardtails mit etwas potenterem fahrwerk meist ja schon ordenrlich durchgenommen werden



nur weil die sonstigen AM/EN/FR Hardtails oft sackschwere Dinger sind, muss das noch lange nichts bedeuten ! 
~1600g ist für ein HT Rahmen immer noch schwer !
mit diesem Gewicht lockst du keinen aus dem CC & Marathon Lager hinterm Ofen vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlabbeloui (6. Juni 2011)

grad mal den CAD-Rechner glühen lassen...hier ein paar Details (man beachte das Kunstwerk von PM-Aufnahme):


----------



## trailterror (6. Juni 2011)

Ganz grosse klasse wie offen hier über geschmiedete pläne und zukünftige projekte/erscheinungen gesprochen wird 

Das ist man in einer hinter geschlossenen türen gesellschaft nicht mehr gewohnt

Super schönes fanes übrigens (ausm andern thread)


----------



## Beorn (6. Juni 2011)

Sieht saumäßig schick aus. 150mm Gabeln sollten gehn und hinten bitte was für "normale" Naben und evtl. wieder für Rohloff verstellbar!

Ach ja, Preis wie beim CT wäre auch sehr schön


----------



## Schlabbeloui (6. Juni 2011)

cool...freut mich, wenns gut ankommt 

ich finde die Geheimniskrämerei ist total übertrieben bei einigen Herstellern...wir bauen ja keine Raumschiffe. Meistens sinds halt die Marketingfuzzies, die tatsächlich glauben man könnte das Rad jedes Jahr neu erfinden.
Bin da eher der Meinung, dass es mehr bringt mit den Leuten die die Kisten später fahren was auf die Beine zu stellen (macht auch viel mehr Spaß!). In diesem Fall ist es halt echt Glück, dass der Jürgen auch n offener Typ ist. es gibt da andere Firmen, wo die Chefs heulen würden, wenn ich vorab "Geheimnisse" veröffentliche.

Je mehr Leute hier mitmachen, desto besser werden die Bikes auch...wobei wirs natürlich nie allen recht machen können/wollen


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. Juni 2011)

Die PM Aufnahem das Yoke und die Aufallenden sind der Hammer!
Geht vielleicht noch ein direct mount Umwerfer, oder gar was mit dem Shimano anlötteil, dann könnte man auch rennrad Umwerfer dranbasteln?

Anti Chainsuck Lösungen sind auch immer willkommen, vielleicht ginge auhc noch die Alutech direkt mount Kefü?


----------



## Diman (6. Juni 2011)

Schickes Teil, 29er klingt auch spannend. Wann wird das Ding verfügbar sein? Vllt. kaufe ich mir ein HT.


----------



## bastelfreak (6. Juni 2011)

Also ich finde die Ausfallendenlösung echt klasse. Ich kann da auch jedem nur empfehlen Steckachse zu fahren.


----------



## Schlabbeloui (6. Juni 2011)

Wenn wir noch ein 29er daraus machen, dann auf jeden Fall mit direct mount (da bleibt am meisten Bauraum um die Kettenstreben kurz zu halten).

Anti-Chainsuck klingt gut...da könnte man noch ne kleine Platte ans Yoke ansetzen...mit Langlöchern.

Verschiedene Ausfallenden sind nicht geplant, alle Schraubvarianten gehen wieder ordentlich ans Gewicht...immer schwierig beim Hardtail

Liefertermine kann ich noch nicht nennen...offizielle Vorstellung vermutlich auf der Eurobike...wo sonst


----------



## J.O (6. Juni 2011)

Wirklich sehr schick. Ich spiele schon länger mit dem Gedanken mir noch ein HT zu holen da würde das genau in mein Schema passen eine 150 Gabel würde ich aber auch bevorzugen, mehr muss aber nicht sein.


----------



## der-gute (6. Juni 2011)

Aus eigener, leidvoller Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen,
das kein wechselbares Insert fürs Gewinde der Steckachse schlecht is.

Das wäre mein Vorschlag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (6. Juni 2011)

Wenn es das als "s" bzw 15" oder so mit niedrigem Oberrohr (so wies aussieht) gibt und ne 140 Gabel geben würde wäre das klasse. Ich hab ewig gebraucht bis ich einen passenden Rahmen für meine Freundin gefunden hab der unter 2,5 wiegt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Juni 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Aus eigener, leidvoller Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen,
> das kein wechselbares Insert fürs Gewinde der Steckachse schlecht is.



gibt es eigentlich Gewinde die du nicht kaputt bekommst ? 

aber ein wie auch immer wechselbares Insert macht hier, bei einem "häufigem" HR Ein/Ausbau, sicherlich Sinn


----------



## Schlabbeloui (6. Juni 2011)

@der-gute:

wennde das Gewinde zerstört hast, dann ist bei fast allen Steckachs-Rahmen (zumindest die, die mit Maxle funzen) genug Speck für ne Ensat-Büchse o.ä. dran. Ich würde bloß nix Helicoil-Artiges an dieser Stelle benutzen. Das ist zwar ein geiles System, aber diese Draht-Gewinde haben bei häufiger Benutzung und Dreck dazu auch mal die Angewohnheit ihr Zuhause mitsamt des übrig gebliebenen Materials zu verlassen. Was mit ner festen Büchse ist da sicherer.

...vielleicht kannste so Deinen Rahmen retten

in der Serie werden wir das wahrscheinlich nicht machen, weil die Dinger relativ teuer sind und die Montage einige Zeit in Anspruch nimmt. da macht es Sinn die Ausfallenden so zu konstruieren, dass eine Reparatur mit Ensat o. ä. möglich ist (ist natürlich der Fall beim Alutech  )


----------



## mr.j0e (6. Juni 2011)

Falls man hier Wünsche äußern kann 
Bitte keinesfalls als reine 29er Geschichte anbieten. Ich persönlich finde 29er für den den angestrebten AM-Einsatz viel zu unhandlich, bzw. nicht agil genug.
Von mir aus könnte der LW auch im Bereich zwischen 66 und 67 Grad liegen (oder einfach die Möglichkeit mit Angleset, aber das passt ja auch nicht bei allen Steuerrohren).
Außerdem wäre ein ausreichend langes OR schön so das man einen kurzen Vorbau verbauen kann ohne ständig mit den Knien am Lenker anzuschlagen.
Wenn dann der Preis noch im CT-Bereich liegt (meinetwegen auch 100 drüber) habt ihr da ein echt heißes Teil in der Mache .


----------



## Schlabbeloui (6. Juni 2011)

26" kommt auf jeden Fall zuerst, die 29er Geschichte machen wir, wenn genaug Leute Bock drauf haben (und das sieht ja ganz so aus).

LW ist derzeit bei 69° (130mm Gabel), ich denke das ist schon progressiv genug...noch flacher ist der Zeit vielleicht zu weit voraus

Edit: spezielle Geos kann man ja auch immer mitm Jü besprechen...da sind ja alle Möglichkeiten offen


----------



## MichiP (6. Juni 2011)

Für wie viel Federweg wäre das 29er ausgelegt und was käme Gewichts technisch da zu?


----------



## mr.j0e (6. Juni 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> 26" kommt auf jeden Fall zuerst, die 29er Geschichte machen wir, wenn genaug Leute Bock drauf haben (und das sieht ja ganz so aus).
> 
> LW ist derzeit bei 69° (130mm Gabel), ich denke das ist schon progressiv genug...noch flacher ist der Zeit vielleicht zu weit voraus
> 
> Edit: spezielle Geos kann man ja auch immer mitm Jü besprechen...da sind ja alle Möglichkeiten offen



Naja und wenns tapered wird kann ja auch ein Angleset rein, falls der LW mir nicht in den Kram passen sollte 

Aber ich nehm mal stark an: Ihr macht das schon


----------



## trailterror (6. Juni 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> cool...freut mich, wenns gut ankommt
> 
> ich finde die Geheimniskrämerei ist total übertrieben bei einigen Herstellern...wir bauen ja keine Raumschiffe. Meistens sinds halt die Marketingfuzzies, die tatsächlich glauben man könnte das Rad jedes Jahr neu erfinden.
> Bin da eher der Meinung, dass es mehr bringt mit den Leuten die die Kisten später fahren was auf die Beine zu stellen (macht auch viel mehr Spaß!). In diesem Fall ist es halt echt Glück, dass der Jürgen auch n offener Typ ist. es gibt da andere Firmen, wo die Chefs heulen würden, wenn ich vorab "Geheimnisse" veröffentliche.
> ...



Hammer, sowas beeindruckt mich


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. Juni 2011)

Macht den LW lieber etwas zu flach als zu steil. Hatte letztes Jahr ein Stahl HT und ein Fully mit ähnlicher Lenkerbauhöhe und  LW. Fazit war, daß das Fully an Stufen weniger steil steht, weil sich ja auch der Hinterbau einfedert, das  HT stand da sehr in der Gabel, dadurch wurde dann der LW noch flacher. 
UNd macht das Ding nicht elends steif, keine Ahnung warum, aber gerade bei leichtem Geröll fuhr sich meine Queen Mum ganz hervorrangen und komfortabel.
und nehmt das Sattelrohrmaß von der Fanes, damit kann man dann auch alle Varios fahren und es flext nicht so dämlich wie diese 27,2er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beorn (6. Juni 2011)

Schade, dass die Ausfallenden nicht variabel sein sollen. Damit ist man wieder auf ein System festgelegt.


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (6. Juni 2011)

Find ich super 
Das CheapTrick is mir nämlich zu dick/schwer.

Leider sieht auch hier das Unterrohr optisch bissl zu dick aus (Fast wie ein Tank oder Ofenrohr...)
Könnte man da nicht auch eins nehmen, das unten am Tretlager und oben am Steuerrohr leicht ovalisiert is? 
Das würde dann optisch nicht so dick wirken.
Oder man macht halt das Oberrohr dicker - dann wirkt das Unterrohr natürlich auch nimmer so dick - dann könnte man vllt auch noch einen fliesendern Übergang zu den Sitzstreben schaffen...
(wenn es gut modelliert is kannst du ja einfach mal testweiße nen dickeren Durchmesser fürs Oberrohr eingeben)
Kann real aber natürlich auch anders wirken.

Ich hab halt Angst, dass es dann so ähnlich wie z.B. die da aussieht:


----------



## schwerter (6. Juni 2011)

Sehr edle Angelegenheit. Verarbeitung scheint wieder perfekt zu sein. Macht auf dem ersten Blick Lust auf mehr. Würde am liebsten schon den ersten Aufbau bewundern. Klasse die Offenheit in Sachen Konstruktion. Eben Alutech.


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (6. Juni 2011)

Das is doch ein wunderschön gerendertes CAD-Modell  - da gibts keine Verarbeitung zu sehen 

Aber die Frästeile werden wohl echt schick 


Noch mehr Eloxalfarben fände ich auch noch toll...
(robust und viel leichter als ne Pulverbeschichtung - dass der Farbton an der Schweißnaht abweicht fände ich sogar ganz schick)


----------



## Spirit_Moon (6. Juni 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> cool...freut mich, wenns gut ankommt
> 
> ich finde die Geheimniskrämerei ist total übertrieben bei einigen Herstellern...wir bauen ja keine Raumschiffe. Meistens sinds halt die Marketingfuzzies, die tatsächlich glauben man könnte das Rad jedes Jahr neu erfinden.
> Bin da eher der Meinung, dass es mehr bringt mit den Leuten die die Kisten später fahren was auf die Beine zu stellen (macht auch viel mehr Spaß!). In diesem Fall ist es halt echt Glück, dass der Jürgen auch n offener Typ ist. es gibt da andere Firmen, wo die Chefs heulen würden, wenn ich vorab "Geheimnisse" veröffentliche.
> ...



trotzdem eine recht abenteuerliche Art der Produktplanung


----------



## J.O (6. Juni 2011)

Wüsste nicht was daran abenteuerlich ist, so weis der Hersteller gleich was die Mehrzahl der Kunden gerne an so einem Rahmen sehen möchte. Von daher eher eine Art der "Marktforschung" und die Kundenbindung durch die Einbindung ist wohl auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (6. Juni 2011)

besser abenteuerlich als am Kunden vorbei !


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Juni 2011)

Optisch ist das Teil schon mal ein echter Hammer!  (wie das erst mit leckeren Schweißnähten aussehen wird ) Wenn jetzt noch ein paar Ansätze konsequent zuende geführt werden, könnte es das perfekte Hardtail werden...!

Hier mal mein Senf:
140-150mm Gabel sollte die Basis sein. Ein aktuelles AM Bike bewegt sich bei der Gabel eher zwischen 130 und 160 als zwischen 100 und 140
Lenkwinkel bei 140-150er Gabel sollte eher 67° betragen! Flache LW sind nicht der Zeit voraus sondern eigentlich schon ein alter Hut, hat nur noch nicht jeder bemerkt 
422mm Kettenstrebe ist top!
PM-Aufnahme sehe ich als Nachteil - ich würde hier immernoch IS vorziehen. Die Vorteile von PM am Rahmen sind einfach zu gering.
Umwerfer per Directmount wäre perfekt! Dass das mittlerweile nicht einfach JEDER Rahmen hat ist mir immernoch schleierhaft...
29er: uninteressant...




Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> ist durchaus interressant,auch wenn das gewicht von unter 1600 gramm mmn übertribener leichtbau ist


Käse!  Das Hardtail meiner Madame wiegt auch ziemlich genau 1600g und hat schon guuut einstecken müssen. Und das ist ein relativ simpler NoName Taiwan-Rahmen, da muss nicht erst LV kommen und ein Rocket-Science Hardtail erfinden um solche Gewichte haltbar zu realisieren...


----------



## ginkgo (7. Juni 2011)

Ich finde es auch super das ihr hier öffentlich mit diskutieren bzw. entwickel lasst!
Sonst kann man "Smubob" nichts hinzufügen.
Ich würde den Rahmen möglichst auch bis 160mm zulassen, weil es auf dem Gebiet wieder viele Gabel gibt.


----------



## KaiKaisen (7. Juni 2011)

ginkgo schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch super das ihr hier öffentlich mit diskutieren bzw. entwickel lasst!
> Sonst kann man "Smubob" nichts hinzufügen.
> Ich würde den Rahmen möglichst auch bis 160mm zulassen, weil es auf dem Gebiet wieder viele Gabel gibt.



Dann kannst das CT aber ausm Programm nehmen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> PM-Aufnahme sehe ich als Nachteil - ich würde hier immernoch IS vorziehen. Die Vorteile von PM am Rahmen sind einfach zu gering.



warum ?
bei einer Zange die ohne Adapter montiert werden kann ist das deutlich weniger Fummlerei, bleibt ein eventuelles Problem bei Leuten die kein Gefühl & keinen Drehmomentschlüssel haben und die Gewinde ruinieren. 
Und wenn ein Adapter verwendet wird entfällt auch das Problem da der einmal angeschraubt wird und fertig. Die bessere Justierbarkeit bleibt, der Kraftfluss ist auch besser.


----------



## scylla (7. Juni 2011)

Wenn das Ding tatsächlich nur 1600g wiegt und wenn es dann noch eine Freigabe für 160mm Gabeln bekommen würde (Geo ausgelegt für 140-150mm Gabeln)... 
Aber das Tretlager bitte nicht so furchtbar tief! Ich finde, ein "modernes" AllMountain HT muss nicht unbedingt ein tieferes Tretlager haben als ein vergleichbares AM-Fully. Was nutzt mir die fette Gabel, wenn ich dann statt mit dem Vorderrad mit dem Kettenblatt/Bash/Kurbelarm am Hindernis hängen bleibe  Tiefer Schwerpunkt mag ja zu einer schönen Laufruhe führen und Sicherheit geben, aber je mehr die fahrtechnischen Ansprüche zunehmen, desto weniger mag ich's leiden!

Der Lenkwinkel dürfte meintetwegen aber gern recht steil bleiben mit einer 140er Gabel. 68° finde ich Ok. Mit einer 160mm Gabel mit Absenkung könnte man sich den Lenkwinkel ja dann durch Variation des Federwegs flacher machen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (7. Juni 2011)

Ich wäre für eine Freigabe für 140/150mm 32er Gabeln, wobei es dann jedem selbst überlassen wäre 160mm mit 35er Standrohren zu verbauen. Ansonsten könnte eine mächtigere Gabel zu sehr verleiten, und wenn dann was passiert ist Jü wieder fällig. Es muß jeder selbst wissen, was er mit dem Rahmen macht oder ob nicht ein CT FR besser wäre. Das der Jü dafür den Ruf riskiert oder für Beschädigungen aufkommt geht mir etwas zu weit, auch wenn nicht direkt damit zu rechnen ist, daß der Rahmen das nicht aushält, sollte jemand mit ner Lyrik in dem Rahmen, lieber auf eigene Rechnung fahren.


----------



## ibislover (7. Juni 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ...bleibt ein eventuelles Problem bei Leuten die kein Gefühl & keinen Drehmomentschlüssel haben und die Gewinde ruinieren...


dann macht man es gleich richtig und faked bei der aufnahme keinen adapter, sondern macht eine aufnahme mit inlays für die gewinde.


----------



## morph027 (7. Juni 2011)

Sehr geil  Mein geplantes HT liegt quasi in Einzelteilen im Keller und ich konnte mich noch nicht auf einen Rahmen festlegen. Bis jetzt sind SummitRider, ein OnOne oder eventuell ein Chamäleon...aber das Ding hier macht Lust auf mehr.


----------



## Machiavelli (7. Juni 2011)

Freigabe für 160 wäre wirklich top. Lenkwinkel bei 140er Gabel sollte eher flach sein, sprich 67 grad wäre ein guter Kompromiss. Da käme man dann mit 160er Gabel auf vernünftige 66 Grad.

Tretlager, wie einer meiner Vorredner schon gesagt hat, bitte nicht so tief. +-0 bei 140er Gabel wäre nett. Dann käme man bei 160mm vorne leicht in den positiven Bereich, was sich bei Triallastigen Abfahrten einfach besser macht und mehr zum rumspielen einlädt.

Möglichst viele Eloxalfarben wären der Hit und natürlich eine uneigeschränkte Freigabe für alles.

Gibt es schon einen Zeitplan, wann mit den ersten Modellen zu rechnen ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (7. Juni 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> grad mal den CAD-Rechner glühen lassen...hier ein paar Details (man beachte das Kunstwerk von PM-Aufnahme)



- eine IS-Aufnahme wäre *mir* lieber, aus den x-fach dieskutierten Gründen 

- das yoke ist ein klassisches mud shelf, vgl. z.B. SC Chameleon, nervt ziemlich. Da gefällt mir mein BFe besser, wo der Dreck einfach ungehindert durchfällt.

- 12x142mm Achse? Warum nicht gleich X-12 lizenzieren und verbauen?

- übers tapered Steuerrohr will ich schon fast nix mehr schreiben... OK, doch: ein schlichtes 1.5" würde mir besser gefallen.

Ansonsten: gut dass du Entwürfe zur Diskussion stellst!


----------



## scylla (7. Juni 2011)

Ja, 1.5'' Steuerrohr fände ich auch besser. Aber das wird sich nicht durchsetzen, und außerdem ist's schwerer. Mit tapered kann ich auch leben. 

Wenn wir schon beim Steuerrohr sind: kurzes Steuerrohr / tiefe Front bitte  Auch wenn's vielleicht zu Anfang gewöhnungsbedürftig ist, aber eine schön tiefe Front ergibt einfach mehr Druck aufs Vorderrad und mehr Sicherheit im Gelände. Gerade bei einem Hardtail, wo das Hinterrad ja nicht die beste Traktion erzeugt. 

Kurze Kettenstreben und ein steiler Sitzwinkel, damit es noch anständig klettert!
Freigang für 2.4er Schwalbereifen würde mir reichen... dann gehen auf jeden Fall meine geliebten 2.5er Minions rein. Mehr brauch ich nicht 

Dann noch ISCG, Direct Mount Umwerfer, X-12 Steckachse hinten (wegen dem Gewinde-Insert ), PM 6'' (bitte kein 7''!) oder IS Aufnahme....


----------



## Spirit_Moon (7. Juni 2011)

Wenn das so weiter geht mit den Wünschen wiegt der Rahmen am Ende eh über 2 kg. Das der Rahmen bei 1600 g bleibt, glaube ich eher nicht.


----------



## Schlabbeloui (7. Juni 2011)

...die PM/IS-Geschichte is echt n schwieriges Thema.
Mal ganz ehrlich Leute....bin auch der Meinung, dass PM außer Optik keinen echten Vorteil bringt. Es is sogar noch komplizierter in der Konstruktion und Fertigung, dazu sind noch Gewinde im Rahmen.

Warum also PM? Der Markt fordert es im Moment einfach, sowas wird noch gefördert durch manche Wunderkinder von Redakteuren, die Bikes im Test dafür abstrafen, dass sie noch mit IS-Aufnahme rumfahren...und es ist wirklich unglaublich, wie stark sich die Biketests auf den Verkauf auswirken. Ich musste mich schon öfter für Lösungen entscheiden, die imho nicht die optimalste sind...schließlich muss das Zeug ja auch irgendwo Kohle ins Haus bringen und dazu brauchts Stückzahlen und die hängen u.a. an Tests. Böse Welt! 
...das ist natürlich nur meine ganz persönliche unbescheidene Meinung

Noch ein paar Infos zu den diskutierten Punkten:
- 2.4" Schwalbe werden natürlich passen
- unterschiedliche Sitzwinkel für L und XL sind wieder geplant, das ist echt gut angekommen
- ISCG kommt zu 99%
- Steuerrohr bleibt tapered...ich mag zwar Zombiefilme, aber die untoten 1.5"er Steuerrohre sollen mich nicht in meinen Träumen verfolgen 
- Gewindeinsert: Die Ausfallenden sind so gemacht, dass (falls einer das Gewinde klein bekommt) genug Material für n Gewindeinsert vorhanden ist

Achso ganz vergessen:
- Front wird wirklich tief...wir fangen bei Größe S mit einem 110mm Steuerrohr an...in Verbindung mit nem ZS Steuersatz kann man die Walderdbeeren im Vorbeifahren futtern.


----------



## WilliWildsau (7. Juni 2011)

Schöne Geschichte wieder mal und ich bin wirklich auf das Endergebniss gespannt Aber es liest sich schon mal sehr gut Einfach klasse
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MichiP (7. Juni 2011)

Ich versuch es noch einmal.... wo würde die Reise bei einen 29er Gabel/Gewichtstechnisch hin gehen?

cheers


----------



## Schlabbeloui (7. Juni 2011)

das 29er Gewicht können wir erst abschätzen, wenn das CAD-Modell fertig ist und die rohrsätze spezifiziert sind...grob geschätzt werden bestimmt 200gr dazu kommen.

Bis dato sind die Gewichte ohnehin nur die Zielwerte, das CAD bestätigt das soweit auch. Aber am Ende müssen die Rahmen erstmal ordentlich gequält werden damit wir wissen, obs auch ein Alutech ist 

die Gabel dürfte ne 120er werden


----------



## trailterror (7. Juni 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> ...die PM/IS-Geschichte is echt n schwieriges Thema.
> Mal ganz ehrlich Leute....bin auch der Meinung, dass PM außer Optik keinen echten Vorteil bringt. Es is sogar noch komplizierter in der Konstruktion und Fertigung, dazu sind noch Gewinde im Rahmen.
> 
> Warum also PM? Der Markt fordert es im Moment einfach, sowas wird noch gefördert durch manche Wunderkinder von Redakteuren, die Bikes im Test dafür abstrafen, dass sie noch mit IS-Aufnahme rumfahren...und es ist wirklich unglaublich, wie stark sich die Biketests auf den Verkauf auswirken. Ich musste mich schon öfter für Lösungen entscheiden, die imho nicht die optimalste sind...



Mein vorschlag: dann lasst es mit pm sein. Konstruiert aus eigener überzeugung; nur so wird man wohl mit euphorie dem kunden gegenüber treten können....

Sich treu bleiben, eigene werte hochhalten und sich unkonform (aus überzeugung) gegenüber der gesellschaft zeigen sind doch prinzipien für die es sich lohnt zu kämpfen


----------



## der-gute (7. Juni 2011)

klar is schon, das Jü mit der Fanes Serie einen neuen Kundenkreis erschliessen will

aber der Unterschied zu anderen Herstellern ist doch der Unterschied zu den anderen Herstellern.

ich, Mr. No-Drehmoment, finde im Rahmen integrierte Gewinde nicht gut. Ein Rahmen hält ja wohl manchmal drei bis vier Bremsengenerationen an...

PM is hübsch, aber ich will Funktion und nicht Style!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (7. Juni 2011)

Die beste PM-Lösung ist die oben gezeigte mit den Einsätzen.
Ansonsten stören mich "Uralt-IS-Bremsaufnahmen" auch nicht.
Da kriegt man zumindest jede Scheibengröße und jede Scheibe irgendwie dran gebastelt, falls was nicht paßt.
Am schlimmsten sind die PM-Aufnahmen, die zwischen Sitz-und Kettenstrebe sitzen. Da kommt man dann zum Justieren gar nicht mehr gescheit dran.


----------



## scylla (7. Juni 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Achso ganz vergessen:
> - Front wird wirklich tief...wir fangen bei Größe S mit einem 110mm Steuerrohr an...in Verbindung mit nem ZS Steuersatz kann man die Walderdbeeren im Vorbeifahren futtern.





finde ich gut!
Die für meinen Geschmack viel zu hohe Front und das dafür tiefe Tretlager waren für mich leider der Killer für meine Fanes-Träume! Dabei hätte ich's aus technischen Gesichtspunkten wirklich gern gehabt!

wenn jetzt noch das Tretlager höher kommt, also tatsächlich +-0 mit 140mm Gabel, wie @Machiavelli vorgeschlagen hat *nörgel**mecker* ...

Vielleicht wird's ja dann was mit meinem ersten Alutech 

PS: dass die Magazine wichtig und verkaufsfördernd sind, kann ich schon verstehen... objektiv  Subjektiv und persönlich kann ich's nicht verstehen, da halte ich natürlich die technisch bessere Lösung (imho IS) für lohnenswerter als die optisch schönere und populärere PM Aufnahme. Aber der Jü muss ja auch von was leben. 
Ein Kompromiss wäre meiner Meinung nach (sofern das geometrisch hinzukriegen ist) eine 6'' PM Aufnahme. Ich halte es durchaus nicht für falsch, einen Adapter zu benutzen, um eine 180er Bremsscheibe hinten zu fahren, auch wenn es nicht so schön aussieht und ein paar Gramm schwerer ist. Der Adapter schont erstens das Gewinde im Rahmen, wenn man die Bremse öfter an- und abschraubt (wenn das Gewinde im Adapter hops geht ist das ja wurscht), und lässt außerdem mehr Spielraum für "exotische" Bremsscheibendurchmesser, ohne gleich am Rahmen rumfräsen zu müssen, oder U-Scheibchen aufzutürmen.

PPS: wäre es eigentlich möglich, die Bremsaufnahmen hinten ins Dreieck zwischen Sitz- und Kettenstrebe zu setzen, so wie das z.B. beim Genius LT gelöst ist? Oder ist da nicht genug Platz?


----------



## ginkgo (7. Juni 2011)

Ich finde Bremsaufnahmen zwischen Sitz- und Kettenstrebe eigentlicht gut, weil sie eine sehr sauber Optik erzeugen aber das mit dem einstellen ist natürlich so eine Sache...
Ob PM oder IS ist eigentlich relativ egal... Aber bitte auch möglich machen 160mm scheiben zu fahren.


----------



## frogmatic (7. Juni 2011)

trailterror schrieb:


> Mein vorschlag: dann lasst es mit pm sein. Konstruiert aus eigener überzeugung; nur so wird man wohl mit euphorie dem kunden gegenüber treten können...



Und nicht vergessen 'ne fette Werbe-Anzeige im entsprechenden Heft zu plazieren, soll ja bei Testergebnissen Wunder wirken 

Ehrlich gesagt bin ich sehr froh, einiges von dem Mist, den die bike-Bravo-Redakteure über den grünen Klee loben, nicht an meinen Rädern habe.
*Keine* tapered Gabel, *keine* Systemlaufräder, *keine* Fox-Gabel, *kein* Nobby Nic, *keine* 15mm Steckachse, usw.

Ich wünsche Euch doch sehr, dass ihr als Alutech den Moden nicht so hinterherrennen müsst!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (7. Juni 2011)

Bremsaufnahme zw. Sitz & Kettenstrebe... das wird u.U. schnell fummlig mit für größere Scheiben eventuell nötigen Adaptern. Ich hab da aus (Uralt) Votec Zeiten noch schlechte Erfahrungen....selbst mit IS

Für IS sehe ich aus Anwender Sicht keine Vorteile (mehr). 
Welche technischen Vorteile soll IS haben, bzw welche Nachteile hat PM ? (nein, ich lese mir jetzt keinen Endlos Thread im Bremsforum durch )
Für Probleme mit geschrotteten Gewinden gibt es passende Lösungen. Aber mal ehrlich wie viele "der-Gute" allias "Mr. No-Drehmoment" gibt es, die ihre rohen Kräfte sinnlos walten lassen und eine PM Aufnahme nach der anderen knacken ?
Wer unbedingt seine Uralt IS Zangen verbauen will, muss eben zu einem Adapter greifen. Aktuelle Zangen sind i.d.R. alle PM, zumindest die gängigsten.
Meine alte IS Bremszange treibt mich an der IS Aufnahme am HT Rahmen jedenfalls gerade fast zur Verzweiflung. Ich gebe sonst was für eine PM Aufnahme wie an der Gabel wo sich die gleich alte VR Zange problemlos justieren lässt.
Die Bike Bravos mit ihren "Tests" sind mir egal, ich möchte die optisch schönere Lösung mit der IMHO besseren Justierbarkeit haben. Für mich ist das PM.

Tretlagerhöhe +/-0mm bei 140er Gabel sollte es schon haben. 

Frogmatic hat zwar Recht mit der Drecksammelstelle am vorgesehenen geschlossenen Yoke, aber so sieht es halt schon schicker aus. Wäre mir aber egal ob so oder z.B. so

mit 29" würde ich warten bis es da auch endlich Gabeln mit 140mm und mehr gibt. 
Wobei das wahrscheinlich dann noch windiger wird wie die 120mm mit dem 29" VR. Da kann man schon beim leichten bremsen in einer Kurve zusehen wie das sich verzieht....


----------



## der-gute (7. Juni 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich wie viele "der-Gute" allias "Mr. No-Drehmoment" gibt es, die ihre rohen Kräfte sinnlos walten lassen und eine PM Aufnahme nach der anderen knacken ?



es geht ja nicht nur um Machheniker wie mich,
ein Gewinde, das immer wieder beschraubt wird, is eine Schwachstelle.



Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> mit 29" würde ich warten bis es da auch endlich Gabeln mit 140mm und mehr gibt.
> Wobei das wahrscheinlich dann noch windiger wird wie die 120mm mit dem 29" VR. Da kann man schon beim leichten bremsen in einer Kurve zusehen wie das sich verzieht....



Fox hat doch schon die 34er vorgestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (7. Juni 2011)

RS hat auch ne Reba auf 140mm in 29"

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/25707


----------



## scylla (7. Juni 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> es geht ja nicht nur um Machheniker wie mich,
> ein Gewinde, das immer wieder beschraubt wird, is eine Schwachstelle.



So ist es leider nun mal.
Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit ist bei einem Syntace Vorbau von meinem Freund das Gewinde einfach rausgerissen, als wir die Schrauben mit (!) gutem (!) Drehmomentschlüssel und nur 5 Nm anziehen wollten. Die Überreste vom Gewinde hingen dann an der Schraube. So ein doch recht fein strukturiertes Teil wie ein Gewinde leidet eben nicht nur, wenn man es falsch benutzt, sondern auch wenn man es oft benutzt.

Klar kann man eventuell noch ein Helicoil einsetzen (aber auch nur, falls genügend "Fleisch" ums Gewinde herum ist, dass man bedenkenlos größer aufbohren kann), aber warum dann nicht gleich die "saubere" Lösung und das Gewinde in einem billigen Kleinteil wie einem Adapter unterbringen? ;-)

Und auch sonst halte ich IS für fehlertoleranter hinsichtlich leicht verzogenen Aufnahmen, schiefen Bohrungen, etc...


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. Juni 2011)

Interessanter Faden.
Mein bisher einziger Gedanke - 130mm reichen (!!!).
Mehr an einem Hardtail ist meiner Meinung nach Nonsens.

Ne 160mm Gabel ist im RS Fall (Lyrik) schon ne ausgewachsene DH Gabel, da gehört dann auch ein fluffiger Hinterbau dahinter (Fanes aufwärts).

So eine Gabel kann Normalmensch in einem Hardtail doch niemals ausfahren, außer er will sich unbedingt Kreuz, Knie und den Rest seines Körpers ruinieren.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## san_andreas (7. Juni 2011)

Schau mal in den Freeride Hardtail Thread...


----------



## Heili (7. Juni 2011)

> So eine Gabel kann Normalmensch in einem Hardtail doch niemals ausfahren


Das funktioniert schon 

Fände 140mm, max. 150mm bei dem Rahmen aber auch ausreichend.
Bei 160mm müsste man zu viele Kompromisse eingehen, und am Ende meckern alle rum. Wer ne 160mm Gabel fahren will, der soll zum CT greifen, da kann man auch sicher sein, dass alles hält.


----------



## Machiavelli (7. Juni 2011)

Solltest vielleicht mal in die Berge fahren  Gerade auf technischen, steilen Trails ist man für jeden cm dankbar.



Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Interessanter Faden.
> Mein bisher einziger Gedanke - 130mm reichen (!!!).
> Mehr an einem Hardtail ist meiner Meinung nach Nonsens.
> 
> ...


----------



## Heili (7. Juni 2011)

Ich meinte mit meinem Post eigentlich, dass wenn der Rahmen für 160mm Gabeln ausgelegt wird, er ja auch dementsprechend verstärkt werden muss.
Damit steigt das Gewicht und alle sind enttäuscht, dass es mehr als 1600g wiegt.
Und ein AM-Hardtail (wie es hier ja beschrieben wird/wurde) ist mit 140mm an der front wohl perfekt gerüstet. Bei mehr wäre es meiner Meinung nach kein AM-Hardtail mehr.

Edit: Oh, hast ja ganich mich gemeint. Egal


----------



## Lord Helmchen (7. Juni 2011)

Ich hab hier in Zweibrücken genug Trails für meine 200mm Waffe.
Den Sinn hinter einer 160mm Gabel im HT verstehe ich nicht.

Die Traktion einer 160mm Gabel braucht man in Hardtail-Geläufen nicht,
die Geometrienachteile sowieso nicht.

Aber ich will hier keinen Streit vom Zaun brechen, Schlabbeloui wirds schon richtig machen 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## scylla (7. Juni 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Die Traktion einer 160mm Gabel braucht man in Hardtail-Geläufen nicht,
> die Geometrienachteile sowieso nicht.
> n



Ich glaube, genau da liegt der Hund begraben.
Scheint mir fast, als wären die Vorstellungen, was ein Geläuf fürs Hardtail ist, doch etwas unterschiedlich 
Für mich existiert jedenfalls in freier Natur kein Unterschied zwischen Hardtail- und Fully-Geläuf. Nur ein Unterschied zwischen meiner jeweiligen Tagesform und Laune! Selbst im Bikepark auf den DH-Strecken gibts Leute, die da mit Hardtails runterballern... obwohl ich mir selbst das dann doch nicht mehr antun würde... und das spezielle Hardtail um das es hier geht, da eh nimmer hingehört.

Für mich persönlich macht eine 160er Gabel in einem AllMountain (oder wie auch immer man das nennen mag, wenn man selbst damit rauftritt und dann wieder runterfährt) Hardtail durchaus viel Sinn! Mein Traum wäre ein leichtes HT mit Lyrik U-Turn  Ob's nun tatsächlich 1600 g oder letztendlich 2-300 g mehr wiegt wäre mir schnuppe. Unter 2kg und stabil und freigegeben für eine Gabel in der 160mm Klasse fände ich immer noch leicht genug!


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Juni 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> bei einer Zange die ohne Adapter montiert werden kann ist das deutlich weniger Fummlerei
> [...]
> Und wenn ein Adapter verwendet wird entfällt auch das Problem da der einmal angeschraubt wird und fertig.


Aha, ohne Adapter ist toll, mit ist noch toller, weil noch ein Problem weniger... alles klar  Wie viel Fummelei sind 2 Schrauben, die man einfach nur einschrauben muss ohne auf irgendwas sonstiges zu achten?




Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Die bessere Justierbarkeit bleibt, der Kraftfluss ist auch besser.


Bessere Justierbarkeit? Sorry, das ist doch völliger Quatsch! Was ist denn bitte an einem PM-Sattel, der über einen Adapter an eine IS-Aufnahme geschraubt wird schlechter justierbar als ein PM-Sattel ohnne Adapter oder mittels PM-PM Adapter an einer PM Aufnahme? Bzw. in welchem Parallel-Universum trifft das zu?  IS-Sättel als Vergleich zählen nicht, die sind seit vielen vielen Jahren überholt. Wer trotzdem noch welche hat, hat halt Pech, egal mit welcher Aufnahme am Rahmen...
Und besserer Kraftfluss? Come on... ist dir schon mal eine IS-Aufnahme abgerissen? Du übertreibst es echt "ein Wenig"... so z. B. auch hier:


Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Für Probleme mit geschrotteten Gewinden gibt es passende Lösungen. Aber mal ehrlich wie viele "der-Gute" allias "Mr. No-Drehmoment" gibt es, die ihre rohen Kräfte sinnlos walten lassen und eine PM Aufnahme nach der anderen knacken ?


Es ist schon eine sehr beschränkte Sichtweise, wenn man Leuten die ihre Bremsen ohne Drehmo montieren vorwirft, am laufenden Band Gewinde zu schrotten  Ich besitze einen guten Drehmo, trotzdem habe ich noch NIE in meinem Leben eine Bremssattelschraube damit angezogen. Ich habe noch nie eine Schraube verloren und genau so wenig Schrauben oder Gewinde habe ich zerstört. Ein Gewinde im Rahmen IST einfach ein Risiko, das ist ein unumstößlicher Fakt. Da kann das Gewinde einen Schaden haben und sich irgendwann verabschieden - selbst wenn es ursprünglich ein Produktionsfehler war, nach 6 Monaten musst DU nachweisen, dass dem so war, kannst du das...? Es kann Dreck rein kommen und das Gewinde beschädigen, eine Schraube mit Materialfehler kann abreißen und drin stecken bleiben uswusf... Das sind einfach Faktoren, die man als Anwender nicht unbedingt in der Hand hat und genau solche Risiken mag ich nicht. Wenn ich Mist baue und dann was verreckt - ok. Aber nicht so sinnlos, nur weil man einem hauptsächlich optisch bedingtem Mode-Trend nachrennen muss...




Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich Leute....bin auch der Meinung, dass PM außer Optik keinen echten Vorteil bringt. Es is sogar noch komplizierter in der Konstruktion und Fertigung, dazu sind noch Gewinde im Rahmen.


DANKE!  Wenn die Lage doch so eindeutig ist, dann gebt doch einfach einen feuchten, warmen Haufen auf das, was irgendwelche Bike-Bravo Affen schreiben. Ist natürlich leicht gesagt, wenn man nicht schauen muss, dass sich das Produkt verkauft, aber ich würde lieber ein Produkt anbieten, hinter dem ich voll und ganz stehe, anstatt irgendwelchen Mode-Trends hinterher zu rennen und mich zur Konsum-Hure zu machen 




Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Front wird wirklich tief...wir fangen bei Größe S mit einem 110mm Steuerrohr an...in Verbindung mit nem ZS Steuersatz kann man die Walderdbeeren im Vorbeifahren futtern.







frogmatic schrieb:


> das yoke ist ein klassisches mud shelf


"mud shelf" ist auch gut... ich nenne den Ort an meinem Torque liebevoll "Mitfahrerparkplatz"  Wie oft ich da schon Tannenzapfen etc. rausgeholt habe...




frogmatic schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt bin ich sehr froh, einiges von dem Mist, den die bike-Bravo-Redakteure über den grünen Klee loben, nicht an meinen Rädern habe.
> *Keine* tapered Gabel, *keine* Systemlaufräder, *keine* Fox-Gabel, *kein* Nobby Nic, *keine* 15mm Steckachse, usw.


 Die tapered Gabel würde ich rausnehmen, das macht schon Sinn und spart Gewicht, das echt unnötig ist. Aber der restliche Kram käme mir nie im Leben an irgendeines meiner Räder...




Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Die Traktion einer 160mm Gabel braucht man in Hardtail-Geläufen nicht, die Geometrienachteile sowieso nicht.


Also "Hardtail-Geläuf" ist bei mir den einen oder anderen Sprung auslassen und ganz grobes Zeug etwas dezenter zu fahren. Mir fiele spontan keine Strecke (mit Fokus auf fahren, nicht springen oder dropen) ein, die ich mit dem Fully fahre und mit dem HT nicht ähnlich bewältigen könnte. So Extreme wie Wildbad DH oder die La Nuts in Lac Blanc würde ich da für mich jetzt mal ausklammern 
Und "Geometrienachteile"?  Ein unangenehm guter, flacher Lenkwinkel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Aha, ohne Adapter ist toll, mit ist noch toller, weil noch ein Problem weniger... alles klar  Wie viel Fummelei sind 2 Schrauben, die man einfach nur einschrauben muss ohne auf irgendwas sonstiges zu achten?



erklär das mal den x Usern die hier immer mal wieder nach den richtigen Adaptern suchen....
das Argument mit der Fummlerei bezog sich in der Tat auf (m)eine uralte IS-IS Kombi. Etwas das es zum Glück so nicht mehr gibt.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Und besserer Kraftfluss? Come on... ist dir schon mal eine IS-Aufnahme abgerissen?


nö mir noch nie, war auch eher theoretisch gemeint
aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, es finden sich hier im Forum welche denen das schon passiert ist !

btw. wie oft sind dir schon PM Aufnahmen bzw deren Gewinde kaputt gegangen ? (egal ob direkt oder im Adapter)
Bestimmt nicht ausgeschlossen aber IMHO muss man sich da schon sehr gefühllos anstellen. (Materialfehler oder Stürze mal außer Acht gelassen)



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Es ist schon eine sehr beschränkte Sichtweise, wenn man Leuten die ihre Bremsen ohne Drehmo montieren vorwirft, am laufenden Band Gewinde zu schrotten



ohne ihm zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber frag doch mal "der-Gute" wie viele Gewinde er schon ruiniert hat ! 
Er scheint da lt. seiner eigenen Aussage einige Erfahrungen zu haben.
(aber ich mache dir nächsten gerne auch einen "Achtung, könnte Ironie beinhalten" Hinweis dran....)

Trotzdem muss man eben immer damit rechnen, dass es eine gewisse Anzahl ""Grobmotoriker" gibt, für die eine Schraube nie fest genug angezogen sein kann. Die bekommen einfach alles kaputt und manche jammern dann hinterher im Forum wie besch.... das Teil XY doch ist.

Fakt ist: ein richtig dimensioniertes und ordentlich gefertigtes Gewinde + die passende Schraube + das richtige Anzugsdrehmoment + saubere Arbeitsweise beim Zusammenbau hält so wie es soll und das für lange Zeit.

Wer meint, es nur mit Gefühl machen zu müssen, der muss damit rechnen, dass es nicht hält. Das gilt umso mehr für die, die sonst nie mit Werkzeug arbeiten. 
z.B. ein Feinmech oder KFZ'ler hat da schon eher ein Gefühl für als der Finanzberater mit zwei linken Händen



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich besitze einen guten Drehmo, trotzdem habe ich noch NIE in meinem Leben eine Bremssattelschraube damit angezogen.



für was hast du denn den Drehmo ?
zum anschauen oder das er in der Werkzeugkiste liegt ?
unterwegs lass ich mir das gefallen, da hat man i.d.R. keinen Drehmo dabei 
aber wenn er in der Werkstatt eh daneben liegt nur aus reinem Ego/Stolz darauf zu verzichten ? 
Sorry, aber dafür habe ich zu viel Verantwortung für Familie und Betrieb als das ich mir das erlauben wollte, zumindest bei solch wichtigem wie den Bremsen. Ich muss das Risiko beim biken nicht noch unnötig erhöhen.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie eine Schraube verloren



ich schon
allerdings an einem nicht von mir montiertem Bike
fand ich nicht lustig da es a. eine am Bremssattel war und b. mir die ganze Tour versaut hat was bei eh (zu) wenig Zeit fürs biken besonders ärgerlich ist.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> und genau so wenig Schrauben oder Gewinde habe ich zerstört.



ich auch nicht 
naja, zumindest nicht am Bike 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ein Gewinde im Rahmen IST einfach ein Risiko, das ist ein unumstößlicher Fakt. Da kann das Gewinde einen Schaden haben und sich irgendwann verabschieden - selbst wenn es ursprünglich ein Produktionsfehler war, nach 6 Monaten musst DU nachweisen, dass dem so war, kannst du das...?



hier könnte man jetzt eine elend lange Diskussion von wegen "Recht haben und Recht bekommen" bzw Garantie/Gewährleistung/Kulanz/Kundenfreundlichkeit von Zaun brechen. 
Bringt aber nichts, lassen wir es daher lieber



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Es kann Dreck rein kommen und das Gewinde beschädigen



aber nur wenn du eine Schraube verloren hast oder die Schrauben beim montieren in den Dreck fallen lässt 
höchstens festgammeln wäre ein Punkt der eventuell in Frage kommt z.B. am Winterbike



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> eine Schraube mit Materialfehler kann abreißen und drin stecken bleiben uswusf... Das sind einfach Faktoren, die man als Anwender nicht unbedingt in der Hand hat und genau solche Risiken mag ich nicht.



mag keiner, aber man kann es auch übertreiben mit der "was wäre wenn Geschichte"
Da muss man sich eben genauso darauf verlassen wie darauf, dass der Schlabbeloui den Rahmen gescheit konstruiert (Stichwort Fanes Hinterbau ) und der Jü ihn dann sauber schweißt

In der Hand hast du als Selbstschrauber aber den sauberen Zusammenbau ! 
Dazu gehört m.M. nach eben auch das einhalten von vorgegebenen Drehmomenten. Wer das nicht macht, muss es dann auch verantworten können. Übrigens ein Grund warum ich lieber selbst schraube und die Bikes von der Stange, die in der Familie gefahren werden, nach kontrolliere. Wer mal ein neues Kinderfahrrad frisch aus dem Laden in den Fingern hatte weiß warum....



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wenn ich Mist baue und dann was verreckt - ok.


sehe ich auch so



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Aber nicht so sinnlos, nur weil man einem hauptsächlich optisch bedingtem Mode-Trend nachrennen muss...



man muss es nicht kaufen wenn es einem nicht gefällt oder man es für schlecht hält 
Das ist in der Regel die einzige Macht die wir als Käufer haben !

Umso erfreulicher ist es, wenn wir hier schon beim Entwurf mit eingebunden werden und unsere Endverbraucher Sicht erläutern können. Ob es für Schlabbeloui damit dann einfacher wird ? 
Der Einwand mit den aktuellen 150mm Gabeln ist ja schon angekommen 

Trotzdem mag ich die PM Aufnahmen am Rahmen und ein tapered Steuerrohr und die 142x12mm Steckachse (X12) und ISCG am nächsten HT haben. Mir gefällt das alles


----------



## theworldburns (8. Juni 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Interessanter Faden.
> Mein bisher einziger Gedanke - 130mm reichen (!!!).
> Mehr an einem Hardtail ist meiner Meinung nach Nonsens.
> 
> ...



in meinem pig hab ich aktuell ne sektor, statt der lyrik , wie sie vorher am chameleon war. idee dahinter war 500gramm am rad zu sparen und hoffentlich nicht viel langsamer unterwegs zu sein. bis jetzt vermute ich dass die rechnung leider nicht aufgeht. dabei spielt meiner meinung nach weniger der federweg eine rolle, als die dämpfung (was man ja dank uturn ausprobieren kann). 
mit fox, manitou und mz hab ich keine zeitnahen erfahrungen.

das mehr an federweg am hardtail ist des lenkwinkels wegen übrigens meist auch nicht verkehrt, die meisten sind einfach zu steil. 
wer mir nun erzählt ein flacher lenkwinkel würde auf "verwinkelten" kursen von nachteil sein, der kann kein fahrrad fahren. fahrradstolpern ist nochmal ne eigene kategorie, aber da brauchste auch kein tolles fahrwerk für.


----------



## der-gute (8. Juni 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> ohne ihm zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber frag doch mal "der-Gute" wie viele Gewinde er schon ruiniert hat !
> Er scheint da lt. seiner eigenen Aussage einige Erfahrungen zu haben.
> (aber ich mache dir nächsten gerne auch einen "Achtung, könnte Ironie beinhalten" Hinweis dran....)



ich finde es ganz großartig, das du deine Meinung mit meiner Unfähigkeit zu Beweisen versuchst. Ich bin aus gutem Grund kein Handwerker geworden...

es waren derer zwei Gewinde:
PM-Aufnahme an meiner Totem
(morgens um 9 an einem Sonntag nach dem Dienst)
Gewindeinsert am Fanes
(X12 an meinen Litevilles darf man mit 20 Nm anziehen, am Fanes darf die Steckachse mit so 5-8 Nm angezogen werden. Da hab ich einfach das Material überschätzt. Wobei ich schon bei der ersten Montage dachte, das dieses Insert nicht lange halten wird...)

Ich bin trotzdem froh, wenn an einem Rahmen wenige Gewinde sind, die nicht ersetzt werden können.
der Hinterbau an der Studie is mir auch zu heikel. Da muss ein Gewindeinsert rein!


----------



## Diman (8. Juni 2011)

160mm Gabel, IS? Wer eine 160mm Gabel braucht kann doch gleich ein CT holen. Für IS sehe ich auch keine Gründe.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (8. Juni 2011)

Ich bleib trotzdem dabei, Otto-Normal-Biker ist mit einem Hardtail nicht so absurd schnell das sich eine Lyrik rechtfertigen lässt. Unabhängig von der Strecke, man kann und wird damit nicht so fahren wie mit einem Big-Bike.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## theworldburns (8. Juni 2011)

otto normal biker fährt zu viel vollgefedert 

es ist nicht unabhängig von der strecke. im gegenteil: es kommt enorm darauf an wie die beschaffenheit ist: rüttelpisten mit vielen kleinen schlägen (die versinken beim fully irgendwie im federweg) machen dich fertig, bei mir verziehts es so ab und an die füße auf den pedalen. strecken mit weniger geholper, gern auch größeren brocken, ändern an der möglichen geschwindigkeit dagegen weniger. 

nicht ausser acht lassen sollte man dabei allerdings die ermüdung, bergauf wie bergab. ich fahre gern trails hoch. besonders in der pfalz um NW. mit dem fully geht das soweit alles sahne, anstrengend ist es, aber alles zu schaffen. mit dem hardtail bin ich nach der zweiten auffahrt wirklich geschafft. das hinterrad bleibt an jeder kante hängen und man muss sich entscheiden mit purer kraft über das geholper zu treten, oder das gewicht nach vorn zu verlagern, dafür hat man dann insgesamt weniger vortrieb. und auch ne mega oder dergleichen würde ich wohl nicht mit dem hardtail fahren wollen 

um zurück zum thema zu kommen: ich bin der meinung dass man in nem bergab hardtail auch ne 160er fahren können sollte. nur mit nem 1600g rahmen ist das wohl nur schwer vereinbar. ob es viel nachgefragt wird weiß ich nicht, für mich wars essentiell.
das mmmBop was hinter mir noch im karton steht (schiefer hinterbau...) erreicht die freigabe für maximal 160mm federweg übrigens mit nem rahmengewicht von etwas über 1800g bei 18" inklusive coladosensteuerrohr.


----------



## KaiKaisen (8. Juni 2011)

Also die Frage ob 160 oder nicht ist doch eigentlich recht einfach zu beantworten.
Sie setzt sich doch aus zwei Faktoren zusammen.

1. Für was ist der Rahmen gedacht / wo soll er sich in die Produktreihe einreihen
2. Was gibt der Gabelmarkt her.

Wenn es ein All Mountain werden soll mit dem man locker den Berg rauf und auch wieder runter kommt reichen doch 140mm aus. Wenn alle Gabelhersteller jetzt aber die 140 raus nehmen und durch 150er ersetzten dann muss man den Rahmen halt deswegen auf 150 setzten.


----------



## scylla (8. Juni 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ich bleib trotzdem dabei, Otto-Normal-Biker ist mit einem Hardtail nicht so absurd schnell das sich eine Lyrik rechtfertigen lässt. Unabhängig von der Strecke, man kann und wird damit nicht so fahren wie mit einem Big-Bike.
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



sry, aber schnell oder langsam ist überhaupt kein Kriterium, das ein Urteil über die benötigte oder gewünschte Gabellänge zulässt 

Ich habe momentan Spaß daran, alle möglichen Stellen absichtlich so langsam wie irgendwie möglich durchzufahren. Das mach ich auch mit dem 180mm Freeride-Fully. Probier's mal aus  Dann können wir uns evtl auch nochmal über HT-Gelände und Federwege bzw. deren Einsatz unterhalten.

Wenn hier immer das CT angesprochen wird: 
das wäre toll, wenn man's zum Shutteln benutzt. Zwecks Gewicht und Geometrie. Wobei es sicher Leute gibt, die das auch tausende hm hochtreten. Das "neue" finde ich daher interessant, weil ich mir davon ein sehr leichtes, tourenfähigeres HT verspreche, das trotzdem Reserven für härteres Gelände hat.


----------



## Diman (8. Juni 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich habe momentan Spaß daran, alle möglichen Stellen absichtlich so langsam wie irgendwie möglich durchzufahren.


Dann sollen wohl 120mm voll reichen, oder? Ich sehe immer noch nicht warum man eine 160mm Gabel ans AM-HT dranschrauben soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (8. Juni 2011)

woher kommt denn die weisheit, wer was wofür braucht oder nicht braucht?
aus dem bike-magazin?

mir doch wurscht. haltet ihr euch an eure konventionen, ich halte mich daran, was mir taugt.

und weg... 

@schlabbeloui
wird schon was gescheites dabei rauskommen ... macht ihr mal (aber bitte so wie ihr denkt, und nicht nur so wie die magazine wollen, siehe is/pm)


----------



## pfädchenfinder (8. Juni 2011)

othu schrieb:


> Optisch dem CT auf jeden Fall deutlich überlegen!!
> 
> Eine 29er Fanes um die 140mm würde ich auch sofort kaufen!



ich auch 

"Für eine 29er Version würden die Kettenstreben natürlich so kurz als möglich werden, kritisch wirds dann nur bei 2.4er Schlappen in Kombi mit 3-fach vorne (der Umwerfer hat dann kaum Platz zum Reifen)"

2.4er ist muß! 3-fach? Fahre eh rolff

kaikaizen:
"1. Für was ist der Rahmen gedacht / wo soll er sich in die Produktreihe einreihen
 2. Was gibt der Gabelmarkt her."


----------



## Diman (8. Juni 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> woher kommt denn die weisheit, wer was wofür braucht oder nicht braucht?
> aus dem bike-magazin?
> 
> mir doch wurscht. haltet ihr euch an eure konventionen, ich halte mich daran, was mir taugt.
> ...


Ich muss zugeben, dass ich MTBs nur aus dem Bike-Magazin kenne.  Ich habe auch kein Problem, wenn Alutech der Rahmen für 160er Gabel freigibt solange die Geo für 140mm optimiert ist.


----------



## scylla (8. Juni 2011)

Diman schrieb:


> Ich habe auch kein Problem, wenn Alutech der Rahmen für 160er Gabel freigibt solange die Geo für 140mm optimiert ist.



Hey, dann wollen wir ja doch beide dasselbe 
Genau das meinte ich doch auch: optimiert auf 140mm oder meinetwegen 150mm wie manche hier meinen, freigegeben bis 160mm


----------



## othu (8. Juni 2011)

Bjoern_U.;8393211
mit 29" würde ich warten bis es da auch endlich Gabeln mit 140mm und mehr gibt. [/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> RS Reba (140mm, 20mm Achse), bis 2011
> RS Revelation (140mm, 20mm Achse), ab 2012
> Marzocchi 44 (140mm, 15mm Achse)
> Fox 34 (140mm, 15mm Achse), ab 2012
> White Brothers Fluid (135/150mm, 15mm Achse)


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Juni 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> erklär das mal den x Usern die hier immer mal wieder nach den richtigen Adaptern suchen....
> das Argument mit der Fummlerei bezog sich in der Tat auf (m)eine uralte IS-IS Kombi. Etwas das es zum Glück so nicht mehr gibt.


Diese User fragen dann aber auch bei einer PM Aufnahme am Rahmen, welchen Adapter sie jetzt brauchen... 
Ok, IS-IS Fummelei ist damit raus - stückzahlmäßig nicht mehr relevant.




Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> nö mir noch nie, war auch eher theoretisch gemeint
> aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, es finden sich hier im Forum welche denen das schon passiert ist !


Es gibt nichts, das niemand kaputt kriegt. Aber ich bin da einfach der Praktiker: wenn es funktioniert und hält, ists gut. Gewicht kommt dann erst, Optik nochmal weit dahinter - das nur am Rande. Und ich bin auf jeden Fall der Meinung, dass es keine ernstzunehmenden Haltbarkeitsbedenken bei IS-Aufnahmen gibt.




Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> btw. wie oft sind dir schon PM Aufnahmen bzw deren Gewinde kaputt gegangen ? (egal ob direkt oder im Adapter)
> Bestimmt nicht ausgeschlossen aber IMHO muss man sich da schon sehr gefühllos anstellen. (Materialfehler oder Stürze mal außer Acht gelassen)


Mir persönlich noch keine, aber ich kenne einige, die mit Heli-Coil ö. Ä. an ihrer Gabel rumfahren und sogar jemand, bei dem der Gewindeschaden irreparabel war. Und bis auf eine Ausnahme sind das alles keine Schrauber-Idioten. Das ist genau das, was ich meinte - ein (vermeidbares) Gewinde IST ein generelles Risiko.




Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Trotzdem muss man eben immer damit rechnen, dass es eine gewisse Anzahl ""Grobmotoriker" gibt, für die eine Schraube nie fest genug angezogen sein kann. Die bekommen einfach alles kaputt und manche jammern dann hinterher im Forum wie besch.... das Teil XY doch ist.


Und genau das wäre ein weiteres Argument GEGEN PM am Rahmen 
Idioten*sicher* gibt es eh nicht, denn Idioten sind viel zu kreativ - sinngemäßes Zitat meines Ausbilders  Ich denke, das sind Maßstäbe, die man nicht anlegen sollte, da diese vieles ad absurdum führen würden. Dann erreichen wir bei den Bikes Zustände wie in den USA bei den Autos, wo es für/gegen ALLES irgendwelche Sicherheitsmechanismen gibt, weil der durchschnittliche Benutzer einfach zu doof ist - wer will das schon?




Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Fakt ist: ein richtig dimensioniertes und ordentlich gefertigtes Gewinde + die passende Schraube + das richtige Anzugsdrehmoment + saubere Arbeitsweise beim Zusammenbau hält so wie es soll und das für lange Zeit.


Ja, da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Es ist eben nur der nennen wir es mal "Murphy-Faktor", der so gut wie immer bei jedem der einzelnen Faktoren dazukommen kann...




Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> für was hast du denn den Drehmo ?
> zum anschauen oder das er in der Werkzeugkiste liegt ?
> unterwegs lass ich mir das gefallen, da hat man i.d.R. keinen Drehmo dabei
> aber wenn er in der Werkstatt eh daneben liegt nur aus reinem Ego/Stolz darauf zu verzichten ?


Das Teil sieht einfach total cool aus an der Werkzeug-Wand, die Mädels stehen drauf, falls du weißt, was ich meine...


QUATSCH!!! Ich benutze ihn dort, wo mir mein Schrauber-Verständnis sagt, dass es Sinn macht, z. B. wenn Klemmkräfte eingehalten werden müssen -> Vorbau-/Lenker-Klemmung, Steckachse (ja, es gibt noch Leute mit so vorsintflutlichen Gabeln ) oder bei wirklich zerstörungsgefährdeten Gewinden. Bei einer Bremsaufnahme sehe ich den Sinn nicht, da muss man auch schon ein ziemlich gefühlloser Ochse sein, um da mit schierer Kraft etwas zu zerstören.
Ich bin zwar kein Feinmechanigger/KFZler o. Ä., aber ich habe zumindest in der Ausbildung eine 4-monatige Mechanik-Grundausbildung genossen und schraube schon seit 20 Jahren an Bikes (zwischenzeitlich auch an motorisierten 2-Rädern und Autos), daher rechne ich mir selbst die Fähigkeit zu, gewisse Schrauben mit dem "eingebauten Drehmo" anzuziehen. Das Risiko dabei ist mir natürlich bewusst, aber erfahrungsgemäß recht gering. Und nur am Rande (das hätte ich fast schon als Beleidigung auffassen können ): Mit Stolz/Ego hat das bei MIR absolut nichts zu tun, lediglich mit Praktikabilität. Bei Schrauben mit etwas weit gefrästem oder schon leicht ausgeleiertem Innensechskant und vor allem bei Alu-Schrauben wäge ich z. B. sogar ab, ob ich den Drehmo bewusst nicht benutze, weil man damit einfach leichter verkantet als mit einem abgewinkelten Inbus. Dass man so viel Bewustsein in der Hinsicht nicht von jedem verlangen kann ist mir klar, daher würde ich das auch nie verallgemeinern wollen.




Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> aber nur wenn du eine Schraube verloren hast oder die Schrauben beim montieren in den Dreck fallen lässt
> höchstens festgammeln wäre ein Punkt der eventuell in Frage kommt z.B. am Winterbike


Murphy!  Das kann z. B. auch ein Sandkorn oder Metallspan sein, der unbemerkt ins Fetttöpfchen fällt. Klar, sollte man das was-wäre-wenn nicht übertreiben, aber ein gewisses Bewusstsein über mögliche Fehlerszenarien sollte schon im Hinterkopf sein.




Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> man muss es nicht kaufen wenn es einem nicht gefällt oder man es für schlecht hält
> Das ist in der Regel die einzige Macht die wir als Käufer haben !
> 
> Umso erfreulicher ist es, wenn wir hier schon beim Entwurf mit eingebunden werden und unsere Endverbraucher Sicht erläutern können. Ob es für Schlabbeloui damit dann einfacher wird ?
> Der Einwand mit den aktuellen 150mm Gabeln ist ja schon angekommen


Klar, aber es wäre halt schön, wenn ein potentiell interessantes Produkt in möglichst vielen oder gar allen Punkten mit den persönlichen Vorlieben übereinstimmt - deshalb posten wir hier alle ja  Dass es diese Möglichkeit überhaupt gibt ist ja ansich schon genial. Für Schlabbeloui wird es damit sicher nicht einfacher, aber womöglich interessanter und motivierender, denn jeder Konstrukteur will doch etwas entwerfen, das den Leuten gefällt 

Weiter gehts!  Ich bin gespannt, wie die ganzen diskutierten Aspekte am Ende umgesetzt werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Juni 2011)

theworldburns schrieb:


> das mehr an federweg am hardtail ist des lenkwinkels wegen übrigens meist auch nicht verkehrt, die meisten sind einfach zu steil.
> wer mir nun erzählt ein flacher lenkwinkel würde auf "verwinkelten" kursen von nachteil sein, der kann kein fahrrad fahren. fahrradstolpern ist nochmal ne eigene kategorie, aber da brauchste auch kein tolles fahrwerk für.


__[meine Unterschrift]__




Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Ich bleib trotzdem dabei, Otto-Normal-Biker ist mit einem Hardtail nicht so absurd schnell das sich eine Lyrik rechtfertigen lässt.


Wie viele Otto-Normal-Biker kaufen ein Alutech...? 




theworldburns schrieb:


> nicht ausser acht lassen sollte man dabei allerdings die ermüdung, bergauf wie bergab. ich fahre gern trails hoch. besonders in der pfalz um NW. mit dem fully geht das soweit alles sahne, anstrengend ist es, aber alles zu schaffen. mit dem hardtail bin ich nach der zweiten auffahrt wirklich geschafft.


Ich dachte mir letztens, machste mal eine schöne anspruchsvolle Trainingsrunde mit dem Hardtail, 2 Berge mit ordentlichen Trails bergauf und bergab. Der erste war ein Paralleltrail zu dem, den wir damals mit Jörg hoch sind  ...verdammte Axt, ich war schon nach dem ersten Berg so im Arsch wie schon lange nicht mehr  einfach ewig sowas nicht mehr mit dem HT gefahren... 




scylla schrieb:


> Wenn hier immer das CT angesprochen wird:
> das wäre toll, wenn man's zum Shutteln benutzt. Zwecks Gewicht und Geometrie.


WTF?  Was disqualifiziert denn das CT bitte für längere Uphills? Mir fällt da spontan nichts ein. Der Rest hängt ganz stark am Aufbau.




Diman schrieb:


> *Ich habe auch kein Problem, wenn Alutech der Rahmen für 160er Gabel freigibt solange die Geo für 140mm optimiert ist.*


 *Wollen wir das vielleicht mal als Konsens zur Gabel-Frage so stehen lassen?* Die Diskussion ging jetzt doch arg in Richtung Grundsatz und weg vom Thema...


----------



## Cyborg (8. Juni 2011)

PM oder IS. Gibt es immer noch die Bremsen für IS? Fällt mir spontan keine ein.


----------



## ginkgo (8. Juni 2011)

Siehe unten.


----------



## ginkgo (8. Juni 2011)

Diman schrieb:


> Ich habe auch kein Problem, wenn Alutech der Rahmen für 160er Gabel freigibt solange die Geo für 140mm optimiert ist.



Unterschrieben!

Ihr baut da bestimmt was richtig schönes! 
Haltet und mit Bildern und Infos auf dem laufenden!


----------



## bastelfreak (8. Juni 2011)

Ich finde IS auch besser. Man kann ab 160mm alles fahren, man kann die Bremse ohne neu einzustellen an und abbauen und das Gewinde ist nicht im Rahmen.


----------



## Cyborg (8. Juni 2011)

bastelfreak schrieb:


> Man kann ab 160mm alles fahren, man kann die Bremse ohne neu einzustellen an und abbauen


Und welche Scheiben man mit PM nicht fahren kann?


----------



## scylla (8. Juni 2011)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Und welche Scheiben man mit PM nicht fahren kann?



bei 7'' PM (wie z.B. an der Fanes) keine 6'' Scheiben... klar, oder?


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. Juni 2011)

Davon war doch gar nicht die Rede.
Mir ist das eherlich egal, wie ich meine Bremse dranfriemle und ausgerissene Gewinde, hats zwar gegeben, aber auch bei den Gabeln wars jetzt nicht das riesen Problem und man versucht doch eh immer ein An-und Abmontieren aus Faulheit zu verhindern. Wäre doch prima, wenn in ein paar Jahren das Standard Wirrwarr mal ein Ende hätte. Ob man sich dann vor der Mehrheits oder BIkemagazin Meinung bückt ist dann doch eiher eine philosophische Frage, und wohl kaum kaufentscheident.

Wieviel schwerer darf der Rahmen den werden, wenn er für 160er zugelassen wird, werden Gussetts akzeptiert?


----------



## scylla (8. Juni 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Wieviel schwerer darf der Rahmen den werden, wenn er für 160er zugelassen wird, werden Gussetts akzeptiert?



irgendwas sub 2 kg rahmengewicht fände ich immer noch toll!
gussetts oder nicht gussetts ist dann eine ebenso philosophische frage wie is vs pm  wenn's einem guten zweck dient (steifigkeit/haltbarkeit), dann immer her mit den dingern


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. Juni 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> gussetts oder nicht gussetts ist dann eine ebenso philosophische frage wie is vs pm  :



Nicht wirklich, wenn man sich die Alutech HT wie CT und 422 anschaut, läuft es,  bei gröberem Einsatz, darauf hinaus und das Gewicht liegt dann tatsächlich bei 2-2,3kg. Dann wird sich der ein oder andere Interessierte fragen, warum er das für ihn unnötige Gewicht mitschleppt, wenn er doch nur ein 140mm Fahrrad für alles haben will, oder warum er den Preis/Gewicht zahlen soll, wenn doch MmmmBop und Transalp summitrider leichter/billiger daherkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (8. Juni 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, wenn man sich die Alutech HT wie CT und 422 anschaut, läuft es,  bei gröberem Einsatz, darauf hinaus und das Gewicht liegt dann tatsächlich bei 2-2,3kg. Dann wird sich der ein oder andere Interessierte fragen, warum er das für ihn unnötige Gewicht mitschleppt, wenn er doch nur ein 140mm Fahrrad für alles haben will, oder warum er den Preis/Gewicht zahlen soll, wenn doch MmmmBop und Transalp summitrider leichter/billiger daherkommen.



ich hätte vielleicht dazu schreiben sollen "... und wenn es gewichtstechnisch Sinn macht"
kommt ja immer auf das Maß an! Soll ja kein CT draus werden


----------



## berkel (8. Juni 2011)

theworldburns schrieb:


> das mehr an federweg am hardtail ist des lenkwinkels wegen übrigens meist auch nicht verkehrt, die meisten sind einfach zu steil.


Für den flachen Lenkwinkel brauchen die Bikes ja aber nicht den größeren FW, sondern die größere Einbaulänge. Alternativ kann man die Geo des Rahmens auch gleich so machen, dass der Lenkwinkel auch mit kurzer Gabel flach ist.
Ich mag flache Lenkwinkel und bei den meisten Bikes müsste ich eine längere Gabel als nötig einbauen damit der Lenkwinkel für mich passt (nur kommt dann ungewollt auch das Tretlager höher und der Sitzwinkel wird flacher). Für mein Trailbike war ich lange auf der Suche nach einem passenden Rahmen bei dem ich dafür eben keine 160er Gabel einbauen muss.


----------



## theworldburns (8. Juni 2011)

berkel schrieb:


> Für den flachen Lenkwinkel brauchen die Bikes ja aber nicht den größeren FW, sondern die größere Einbaulänge. Alternativ kann man die Geo des Rahmens auch gleich so machen, dass der Lenkwinkel auch mit kurzer Gabel flach ist.
> Ich mag flache Lenkwinkel und bei den meisten Bikes müsste ich eine längere Gabel als nötig einbauen damit der Lenkwinkel für mich passt (nur kommt dann ungewollt auch das Tretlager höher und der Sitzwinkel wird flacher). Für mein Trailbike war ich lange auf der Suche nach einem passenden Rahmen bei dem ich dafür eben keine 160er Gabel einbauen muss.



da hast du recht. du bist auch nicht erst seit gestern dabei 

aus meiner sicht hat das ideale fahrrad ein steilen sitzwinkel, nen flachen lenkwinkel, einen kurzen hinterbau und ein eher tiefes tretlager. alles andere macht in meinen augen keinen sinn mehr. ich kann mir derzeit auch keine andere geometrie vorstellen die derart viele vorteile mit sich bringt ohne auf hokuspokus-federelemente angewiesen zu sein.
auf der suche nach nem neuen hardtailrahmen kam ich an ragley (leider) nicht vorbei. bei den fullys hat man ja langsam ein bisschen auswahl.

bin gespannt ob das alutech meinen vorstellungen nach was wird, oder nicht


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. Juni 2011)

Volle Zustimmung.


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (8. Juni 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> woher kommt denn die weisheit, wer was wofür braucht oder nicht braucht?
> aus dem bike-magazin?
> 
> mir doch wurscht. haltet ihr euch an eure konventionen, ich halte mich daran, was mir taugt.
> ...


 
ich bin vor gefühlten 16jahren mit einem votec tox mit ner gepimten votec forke mit 170mm gefahren...da haben mich damals auch alle für total bescheuert gehalten...naund? ich hatte ja auch den spass und nicht die anderen damit! 
final werde ich das gabelthema eh sehr zeitnah entscheiden. vorstellung ist eurobike. dann gibt es auch einen preis dazu. verfügbar nicht vor 2012.
scilla ruf mich dochmal morgen an...der olo hat mir da was erzählt ;-))


----------



## Diman (8. Juni 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Wieviel schwerer darf der Rahmen den werden, wenn er für 160er zugelassen wird, werden Gussetts akzeptiert?


Kaum ist ein Konsens bezüglich des FWs erreicht und schon wollen alle mehr. Die Gussets werden nicht akzeptiert und schon gar nicht wie bei dem CT.  Vllt. soll Alutech eine Heavy Duty Variante für 160mm Gabel anbieten.


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. Juni 2011)

Nö, Konsens, wo? Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, daß man zwar hier bei "Wünsch-dir-was" ist, aber aber halt auch mal irgendeine Kröte schlucken muß. 1600g , Freigabe bis 160mm am Besten noch incl. Bikeparkfreigabe(wer sich auch immer diesen Blödsinn ausgedacht hat) und der Lizenz das Ding herzu****en wie sich das der liebe Herrgott von uns wünscht, wird schwer zu verwirklichen sein.

JÜ IS BACK!


----------



## Diman (8. Juni 2011)

Doch, doch. 


Diman schrieb:


> Ich habe auch kein Problem, wenn Alutech der Rahmen für 160er Gabel freigibt solange die Geo für 140mm optimiert ist.





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> *Wollen wir das vielleicht mal als Konsens zur Gabel-Frage so stehen lassen?* Die Diskussion ging jetzt doch arg in Richtung Grundsatz und weg vom Thema...





ginkgo schrieb:


> Unterschrieben!



__



Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Freigabe bis 160mm am Besten noch incl. Bikeparkfreigabe(wer sich auch immer diesen Blödsinn ausgedacht hat


Wenn man eine 160mm Gabel freigibt, muss man damit rechnen, dass mind. 2m drops sofort geübt werden.


----------



## Schlabbeloui (8. Juni 2011)

N'aaaaabend 

kurzes Update zu Gabel und Geo:
Die überarbeitete Geometrie ist eben soweit fertig geworden, die Auslegung ist inetwa wie folgt:
Basis 140mm => LW 67.5°, Tretlager -20mm
150mm => LW 67°, Tretlager -16mm
130mm => LW 68°, Tretlager -23mm
mit ner 100mm Gabel wärs sogar ne schöne CC-Geo  (LW 69.2°, Tretlager -36mm ...perfekt um mit ner Absenkbaren 140mm ein Allroundbike aufzubauen)

Sitzwinkel für L und XL werden jeweils n Grad oder etwas weniger ansteigen.

160mm werden wir wahrscheinlich offiziell nicht freigeben...fürn richtig derben Bikepark-Einsatz gibt es andere Rahmen wobei die Kiste schon in guter Alutech-Tradition stehen wird...also keine Coladose

Muss morgen mitm Jü noch mal alles durchgehen, dann gibts neue Bilder & Geo-Zeichnung

Gut's Nächtle!

Edit: ISCG kommt auch (03er Version, ist kleiner & leichter)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (9. Juni 2011)

schick!


----------



## a.nienie (9. Juni 2011)

bis jetzt klingt es ganz vernünftig.
mir wäre ein durchgehender 1.5 schaft lieber.

bremse: geben sich PM und IS in sachen stabilität etwas?

die PM aufnahme in der rahmenzeichnung sieht etwas dünn aus.

leichter HT rahmen für 150mm super, aber ich möchte auch mal einen sprung auf dem hinterrad + bremseinsatz abfangen können ohne mir das ganze abzureissen


----------



## mr.j0e (9. Juni 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> N'aaaaabend
> 
> kurzes Update zu Gabel und Geo:
> Die überarbeitete Geometrie ist eben soweit fertig geworden, die Auslegung ist inetwa wie folgt:
> ...


----------



## rigger (9. Juni 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> bis jetzt klingt es ganz vernünftig.
> mir wäre ein durchgehender 1.5 schaft lieber.
> 
> bremse: geben sich PM und IS in sachen stabilität etwas?
> ...



man kann in den Steuerrohr ja auch 1.5 verbauen, wenn es wie beim fanes ist...


----------



## scylla (9. Juni 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> N'aaaaabend
> 
> kurzes Update zu Gabel und Geo:
> Die überarbeitete Geometrie ist eben soweit fertig geworden, die Auslegung ist inetwa wie folgt:
> ...



LW gefällt mir gut! Wie sieht's mit dem SW aus? (Der SW ist auch mit ein Grund dafür, dass ich das CT nicht für besonders "Uphilltauglich" halte... also hier bitte bissi steiler, ja *liebkuck*?
Tretlager leicht nach oben gewandert... auch gut! Geht da noch ein Tick mehr? 
Wie soll denn die OR-Länge werden? Kettenstrebenlänge?
Sitzrohrdurchmesser 31.6 für die gängigen Remote-Stützen? Und überhaupt, wie sieht's mit der Sitzrohrlänge aus? Bzw. mit der Versenkbar für eine normale Sattelstütze? Wäre schon schön, wenn man vollständig versenken könnte!


----------



## Cyborg (9. Juni 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> bei 7'' PM (wie z.B. an der Fanes) keine 6'' Scheiben... klar, oder?


Klar. Jetzt willst du noch eine kleinere Scheibe fahren? 160mm Gabel vorne und 140 Scheibe hinten? 




rigger schrieb:


> man kann in den Steuerrohr ja auch 1.5 verbauen, wenn es wie beim fanes ist...


Heisst das, dass ich evtl. eine Lefty verbauen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. Juni 2011)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Klar. Jetzt willst du noch eine kleinere Scheibe fahren? 160mm Gabel vorne und 140 Scheibe hinten?



ich nicht... aber z.B. beim LV 301, das ja auch PM7'' Aufnahmen hinten bekommen hat, haben schon genügend Leute gemeckert, dass man nicht die Option auf eine 160er Scheibe hinten hat. 

Vor allem, wenn das Bike auch im CC-Aufbau gehen soll, also recht breitbandig werden soll, finde ich es zumindest nicht schlecht, wenn man die Option offen hält, auch wenn ich selbst sie nicht nutzen werde. Für die "große Scheiben"-Fraktion ist's ja kein Hindernis. Schraubt man sich halt wie gehabt einen Adapter an.

PS: außerdem habe ich glaub weiter vorne auch schon geschrieben, warum ich PM6'' auch dann für besser halte, wenn man größere Scheiben dran macht 
Wie gesagt, ist halt die Frage, ob das geometrisch überhaupt problemlos passt!


----------



## Cyborg (9. Juni 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> bremse: geben sich PM und IS in sachen stabilität etwas?


Rein theoretisch soll PM stabiler sein.



scylla schrieb:


> ich nicht... aber z.B. beim LV 301, das ja auch PM7'' Aufnahmen hinten bekommen hat, haben schon genügend Leute gemeckert, dass man nicht die Option auf eine 160er Scheibe hinten hat.
> 
> Vor allem, wenn das Bike auch im CC-Aufbau gehen soll, also recht breitbandig werden soll, finde ich es zumindest nicht schlecht, wenn man die Option offen hält, auch wenn ich selbst sie nicht nutzen werde. Für die "große Scheiben"-Fraktion ist's ja kein Hindernis. Schraubt man sich halt wie gehabt einen Adapter an.


Es werden sich immer die Leute finden, die was zu meckern haben. Wenn man ein AM Bike als CC aufbauen will, muss halt mit größeren Scheiben leben. Fertig.


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (9. Juni 2011)

Woher wollt ihr denn jetz schon wissen für welche Scheibengröße die PM-Aufnahme ist?
(Oder gibts da keine für 160mm Scheiben  )
Also ich geh da einfach mal von nem Postmount für 160er Scheiben aus - soll ja auch als leichter Tourer mit 120mm Gabel aufgebaut werden können.

Ich hab auch bei meinem OnOne Summerseason ne 160er Scheibe hinten - hat mir bisher immer gereicht...


----------



## scylla (9. Juni 2011)

Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Woher wollt ihr denn jetz schon wissen für welche Scheibengröße die PM-Aufnahme ist?



Wissen tut hier keiner außer Jü und Schlabbeloui 
Das hier ist das Wunschkonzert!


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (9. Juni 2011)

Ach ja Wunschkonzert:

Ich wünsche mir ein optionales *horizontales oder verschiebbares Ausfallende* - die neue Alfine würde sich in dem Rad sicher nicht schlecht machen. So als Sorglos-Touren-Bike auch für schwierigere Trails. 

(Naja ok das is wahrscheinlich etwas aufwendig - müsste ja auch noch ne andere Bremsaufnahme dran.
- aber da gibts doch sicher auch schon fertige Ausfallenden mit Bremsaufnahme zu kaufen...)


----------



## M202 (9. Juni 2011)

Für die Statistik, 29'er wär cool


----------



## Diman (9. Juni 2011)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Heisst das, dass ich evtl. eine Lefty verbauen kann?


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube nein.

Einen Wunsch hab ich auch:

Gates Carbon Drive Option.


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (9. Juni 2011)

Diman schrieb:


> Gates Carbon Drive Option.



Ja das wäre natürlich noch genialer


----------



## Schlabbeloui (9. Juni 2011)

Gates ist ein schönes Spielzeug...aber da bräuchten wir tatsächlich noch ne Option für verstellbare Ausfallenden. Vielleicht kommt aber auch noch ein Riemenspanner, dann bräuchten wir nur ne teilbare Sitzstrebe. Da ist das Problem nur, dass der Gates Riemen nicht in Gegenrichtung gebogen werden darf und in der "normalen" Biegerichtung über einen recht großen Radius geführt werden muss...sonst gäbe es längst so ein Ding...

Das mit den Ausfallenden wäre vielleicht etwas für die nächste Evolutionsstufe, für den jetzigen Entwurf wäre das ein Gewichtskiller...mal mitm Jürgen reden

Neue Bilder mit verfeinerten Details und Geo-Zeichnung kommen bald...heut waren zu viele andere Haufen zu bearbeiten

Edit: Da war noch was wegen der größe von der PM-Aufnahme...das wird ne PM6...also bis auf 140mm alles fahrbar


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (10. Juni 2011)

Naja am Hardtail muss Riemenspanner eigentlich nicht sein (dann is ja auch der supercleane Look wieder weg )
Zum spannen ginge natürlich auch so ein Exzenter-Tretlager - is aber leider teuer und meißt auch nicht gerade leicht...


OT: Wiso gibts da eigentlich keinen Riemenspanner?
jopo fährt da glaub ich scho ne ganze Zeit eine Selbstbaulösung: (kA was das Teil taugt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Juni 2011)

wenn Gates vorgibt, dass der Riemen nur in eine Richtung gebogen werden darf, wird kein Bike Hersteller offiziell einen Spanner bauen wie der auf dem Bild !
Das ist letztendlich eine Haftungsfrage, denn Gates wäre erst einmal raus da der Riemen unsachgemäß und gegen die verbindlichen Vorgaben eingebaut wurde. Dagegen wäre der Bike Hersteller auch für den Riemen Kram haftbar bzw Garantiegeber


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (10. Juni 2011)

discaufnahme: 6"PM ist es
geodatenblatt stellen wir dann auch wieder ein so wie wir es bei der fanes auch gemacht haben.
Sitzrohr wird mit sicherheit tief genug ausgerieben.
erstmal kommen keine weitere ausfallenden als optionen was ja aber nicht heißen soll das ich das nie machen werde...
gates habe ich beim CT ja auch schon gemacht. aber erstmal starten wir mit dieser version. und wer weiß was wir dann noch so machen.
js


----------



## scylla (10. Juni 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> discaufnahme: 6"PM ist es




sicher der sinnvollste Kompromiss!


----------



## a.nienie (10. Juni 2011)

ok, jetzt zum interessanten teil: wann kommen die ersten rahmen?


----------



## scylla (10. Juni 2011)

man könnte ja schon mal die ersten Vorbestellungen tätigen, hier ein Wartezimmer aufmachen, und dann ein halbes Jahr lang dem Jü in den Ohren liegen ob's vielleicht morgen kommt 

(... so läuft das jedenfalls bei den Litevillern )


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juni 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> (... so läuft das jedenfalls bei den Litevillern )



Nur verhallen da die Beschwerden ungehört im taiwanesichen Dschungel...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. Juni 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Nur verhallen da die Beschwerden ungehört im taiwanesichen Dschungel...



nö, man muss nur das Telefon in die Hand nehmen, dort anrufen und es wird einem geholfen
L&S äußern sich nämlich wegen ein paar Forums Vollstiefel hier nur noch äußerst selten
und wenn du dir den Fanes Thread durchliest, siehst du das es dem Jü auch so geht


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß, war scherzig gedacht !


----------



## Schlabbeloui (10. Juni 2011)

Hier die Geometrieübersicht Größe M:





haben auch gerade beschlossen auf direct mount zu gehen, sobald die Aufnahme dafür fertig ist bekommt ihr die finalen Renderings zu sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KaiKaisen (10. Juni 2011)

Sieht gut aus


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juni 2011)

Sehr schön ! Wäre cool, wenn ihr auch Reach und Stack angeben könntet.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (10. Juni 2011)

Für ein M finde ich das Sitzrohr zu lang.


----------



## mr.j0e (10. Juni 2011)

War auch mein Gedanke, 430 würden da dicke langen, eher sogar noch weniger zwecks Sackfreiheit


----------



## der-gute (10. Juni 2011)

es ist kein Freeride-Hardtail
es soll doch ein AM werden

daher muss es nicht ein 360er Sitzrohr haben wie ein 4xer


----------



## Schlabbeloui (10. Juni 2011)

wenns unter 450mm geht, wirds schwierig mit ner normalen Sattelstütze ne gute Fahrposition zu erreichen. Grad bei Leuten mit langen Beinen in Relation zur Oberkörperlänge...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (10. Juni 2011)

Jupp, bei mir wurde es mit 46cm bei einem M Rahmen recht eng, eine 35cm Sattelstütze ging da mit dem Maximalauszug nicht mehr gut.

andererseits, ein abfallenderes Oberrohr sieht schick aus, auch wenns dann sicher weniger stabil wird, oder gar Gewicht hinzukommt, wenn ein Gussett fällig wird.


----------



## Diman (10. Juni 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Gates ist ein schönes Spielzeug...aber da bräuchten wir tatsächlich noch ne Option für verstellbare Ausfallenden.


Ich wäre für ein Exzentriker.  Werden etwa bei der Bestellung keine Kundenwünsche berücksichtig?


----------



## Schlabbeloui (10. Juni 2011)

Bilder, Bilder, Bilder...jetzt mit Direct Mount und ISCG, das is jetzt die finale Variante.
Die anderen Größen würde ich ja heute auch noch gerne fertig machen...aber nach dem Abendessen kommt immer die große Faulheit...mal schaun 













...vielleicht gibts auch noch ne Variante in Rosa mit Blümchen...hätte da jemand Freude dran? Die Damen? Oder die Metrosexuellen unter uns...passend zum Polohemd?


----------



## Diman (10. Juni 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Bilder, Bilder, Bilder...jetzt mit Direct Mount und ISCG, das is jetzt die finale Variante.


Sieht gut aus. Kann Direct Mount leicht abgeflext werden?




Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> ...vielleicht gibts auch noch ne Variante in Rosa mit Blümchen...hätte da jemand Freude dran? Die Damen? Oder die Metrosexuellen unter uns...passend zum Polohemd?


 Ich bin für Rosa mit Blümchen. Die Frage oben war übrigens ernst gemeint. Was ist wenn ich zB unbedingt eine Lefty fahren oder CGD haben will?


----------



## rigger (10. Juni 2011)

sieht hammer aus!!!


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juni 2011)

Ja, sehr schön ! Und paßt in meine Hardtail-Planung !


----------



## Spirit_Moon (10. Juni 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> es ist kein Freeride-Hardtail
> es soll doch ein AM werden
> 
> daher muss es nicht ein 360er Sitzrohr haben wie ein 4xer



Was hat das damit zu tun ? Wenn die Überstandshöhe zu hoch ist, dann ist das einfach so. Bei einem Rennrad wäre es mir auch wurscht, aber nicht bei einem Mtb. Ausreichend lange Stützen gibt es auch. Zu mal ein M-Fahrer im Normalfall keine 95 cm Schrittlänge hat.

Das du keine Probleme damit hast, ist ja nix neues.


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. Juni 2011)

Das sieht mal wieder richtig genial aus Hatte das Jürgen ja auch schon in Winterberg gesagt, aber eure Zusammenarbeit ist echt klasse Kann man gar nicht oft genug wiederholen und dass alle hier beteiligt werden, macht die ganze Sache noch viel interressanter Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf den Lottogewinn, damit ich meiner kleinen Bikefamilie doch noch ein neues Alutech ermöglichen kann, sonst dreht mir meine Frau noch den Hals um
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## lomo (10. Juni 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> ...aber nach dem Abendessen kommt immer die große Faulheit...mal schaun



Geht mir genau so!



Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> ...vielleicht gibts auch noch ne Variante in Rosa mit Blümchen...hätte da jemand Freude dran?



Ja! Hier! Gekauft!


----------



## Schlabbeloui (11. Juni 2011)

sooooo.....selber Schuld:





technische Info am Rande: die Projektion von den Blumen/Bildern auf die Oberflächen is recht kompliziert und zwingt selbst meinen fetten CAD-Rechner ordentlich in die Knie. Dann gibt es noch zig Varianten die Bilder auf die gekrümmten Oberflächen zu werfen...war echt ne gute Übung um noch besser in die Rendering-Geschichte zu kommen. Und da beste: Am Ende mit ein legger Bierchen in der Hand dem Rechner beim Arbeiten zuguggn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlabbeloui (11. Juni 2011)

hier noch die finalen Ausfallenden....hatte ich vorhin vergessen





is echt schade, das die Qualität von den Bildern so runtergerechnet wird hier...original sehen die Sachen noch um einiges fetter aus...


----------



## J.O (11. Juni 2011)

Geil so mit Blümchen   schöne arbeit


----------



## der-gute (11. Juni 2011)

is das dann X-12

die Einfädelhilfe sieht so aus...


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (11. Juni 2011)

Statt der Katze eine Wildsau auf dem Sitzrohr käme echt gut.

Also bei der Rahmenhöhe bräuchte ich dann wohl auf jeden Fall S.
Scheint mir halt eher ne normale Touren-Geometrie zu sein - also jetzt nicht extra abfahrtsorientiert...


Edit:


> is das dann X-12
> die Einfädelhilfe sieht so aus...


Nein X-12 hat doch so nen geklemmten Gewindeeinsatz und so.

Funktioniert so ne Einfädelhilfe überhaupt mit jeder Nabe? Haben die da außen um die Steckachse alle den gleichen Durchmesser? (ich hab da kA - ich fahr noch Schnellspanner...)


----------



## der-gute (11. Juni 2011)

Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Scheint mir halt eher ne normale Touren-Geometrie zu sein - also jetzt nicht extra abfahrtsorientiert...



ach?!

ES IST KEIN NEUES CHEAP TRICK!!!


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (11. Juni 2011)

Ah auch noch wach 

War jetzt gar nicht (ab-)wertend gemeint - ich finds sogar eher gut, dass Alutech jetzt auch diese Fahrergruppe erschließt   (war in dem Kontext wohl bissl missverständlich geschrieben...)

Ich würde den Rahmen aber auch nicht groß anders einsetzen als meinen OnOne (der is für mich auch eigentlich von der Stabilität her bissl oversized) - ich fahr halt schwierige Trails und bei so Steilstücken mit Hinterradversetzen könnte ich halt vllt ein kürzeres Sitzrohr brauchen - dann muss für bergauf halt die 400er Stütze rein.
Aber das wäre dann halt eher schon ein Szenario für ne Custom-Geo. (Was kostet das eigentlich Aufpreis?)
Aber ich spekulier hier grad eh völlig ins Blaue - ich werde mit meinen 172cm sowiso ne Größe kleiner brauchen  
Vllt passt die ja dann perfekt.


----------



## der-gute (11. Juni 2011)

Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Nein X-12 hat doch so nen geklemmten Gewindeeinsatz und so.



ich glaube die Einfädelhilfe am Hinterbau ist Teil des X-12 Patents...


----------



## Spirit_Moon (11. Juni 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Oberflächen is recht kompliziert und zwingt selbst meinen fetten CAD-Rechner ordentlich in die Knie.



Nutzt du Solidworks? Was hast du denn für ne Kiste?


----------



## scylla (11. Juni 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Hier die Geometrieübersicht Größe M:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da habt ihr ja ein (detailverbessertes) 101 gebastelt 

schade dass das sitzrohr so hoch ist . wird's wohl doch touriger als ich dachte!
ich hatte auf ein touren-bike mit echten abfahrtsqualitäten gehofft. was leichtes, das mit viel spaß bergauf geht, und dann mit noch mehr spaß auch auf technischen trails bergab. da passt mir die sitzrohrlänge nicht besonders in den kram!
das lange sitzrohr stört mich am 101 doch manchmal ziemlich! grad beim hardtail hätte ich gern ein bisschen mehr freiheit im schritt  da bin ich ja auch quasi meine eigene hinterradfederung und muss ordentlich mitarbeiten können. bei einem fully fände ich es nicht so schlimm.

dann muss ich wohl drauf hoffen, dass der jü in guter alutech-tradition auch das neue ht "custom" schweißt 

PS: gibt's für das rosafarbene dann auch einen hello kitty kopf fürs steuerrohr?... die wildsau ist da wohl nicht mehr so passend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (11. Juni 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


>


Wie süß!


----------



## Moonboot42 (11. Juni 2011)

Falls damit einige wirklich ein Problem damit haben, könnnte man ja noch ein abgesenktes Oberrorhr wie bei der Fanes AM EN in Betracht ziehen, dann wirds aber schwerer und die Sattelstütze hat weniger Auszug und die Sattelstreben müßten dann auch noch tiefer ansetzen. So 42cm sollten es doch tun. Das Mietzekätzchen ist ja drollig.


----------



## scylla (11. Juni 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Falls damit einige wirklich ein Problem damit haben, könnnte man ja noch ein abgesenktes Oberrorhr wie bei der Fanes AM EN in Betracht ziehen, dann wirds aber schwerer und die Sattelstütze hat weniger Auszug und die Sattelstreben müßten dann auch noch tiefer ansetzen. So 42cm sollten es doch tun. Das Mietzekätzchen ist ja drollig.



Ja, 3 cm tiefer würde mich schon glücklich machen 
Über 100g mehr am Rahmen würd ich mich dann auch nicht beschweren, wenn's nicht anders geht.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (11. Juni 2011)

Tieferes Sitzrohr ist eigentlich nicht so wichtig, solange das Oberrohr tiefer ansetzt und eine geringere Überstandshöhe ermöglicht.


----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. Juni 2011)

Hauptsache leicht, aber 160mm Gabel, superflacher Rahmen aber Sitzrohr lang genug zum CC fahren. Steckachsen, Directmout, Kefü-Anschläge. Kanns sein das hier manche die eierlegende Wollmilchsau suchen?

MfG
Stefan


----------



## lomo (11. Juni 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> sooooo.....selber Schuld:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaaaaah, sehr schön!
Das Bier hast Du Dir verdient!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (11. Juni 2011)

Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Kanns sein das hier manche die eierlegende Wollmilchsau suchen?
> 
> MfG
> Stefan



genau erkannt


----------



## Schlabbeloui (11. Juni 2011)

@Spirit Moon (und alle anderen technik-Nerds  ):

Hast recht das Projekt ist auf Solidworks entstanden und mit Photoview360 gerendert. Der PC ist n Eigenaufbau: i5-2500k (übertaktet, der hat viel Reserve), 8GB schneller RAM, GTX570 (SWX ist aber in der Registry mit ein paar geänderten Zeilen der Meinung es sein ne Quadro-Karte)...aber das wichtigste für jemanden der viel zu viel Zeit am Rechner verbringt: alle Komponeneten haben leise Lüfter in der Kiste, hilft die angekratzen Nerven zu schonen...

sooo...genug off-Topic:
eventuell gehen wir noch mal ans Sitzrohr, sind doch viele hier, die etwas mehr Schrittfreiheit begrüßen würden. Es ist halt ne knappe Sache denn beim AM-Hardtail muss einfach noch ne vernünftige Sitzposition gewährleistet sein...


----------



## scylla (11. Juni 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> sooo...genug off-Topic:
> eventuell gehen wir noch mal ans Sitzrohr, sind doch viele hier, die etwas mehr Schrittfreiheit begrüßen würden. Es ist halt ne knappe Sache denn beim AM-Hardtail muss einfach noch ne vernünftige Sitzposition gewährleistet sein...



Klaro. Das ist auch wichtig! Sonst kommt man grinsend runter, braucht aber für hoch einen Lift. Und das will glaub ich keiner hier.
Bei den größeren Rahmen braucht's wohl eher ein längeres Sitzrohr, weil dann die effektive Absenkbarkeit des Sattels bei Kürzung der Stütze auf Minimallänge größer ist. Bei den kleineren Rahmen (wo sowieso zu erwarten ist, dass bei den meisten der Sattelauszug nicht so enorm sein wird), könnte man wahrscheinlich eher ohne Kompromisse bei der Sitzposition einzugehen noch ein paar mm runtergehen mit der Höhe. 

@Spirit Moon
Nur Oberrohr tiefer aber Sattelrohr gleich lang würde imho nicht viel bringen. Mich zumindest stört eine "zu hohe" Überstandshöhe mittlerweile gar nicht mehr. Das ist ja nur wichtig, wenn man vorhat, im steilen Gelände nach vorne abzusteigen.
Wenn mir aber der Sattel im Weg umgeht (bei zentralem Stand auf dem Rad, nicht mit Hintern auf Hinterrad), stört mich das schon.


----------



## stefhahn (12. Juni 2011)

Hi,
also ich find die Geo vom ht super.
Wer bei extremer Fahrweise ein kürzeres Sitzrohr braucht, der sollte besser zum ct greifen.

Macht weiter so, ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Matthias247 (12. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, in Größe M ist das ziemlich exakt die Geo meines ehemaligen CC Hardtails (Giant XTC), bis auf den deutlich flacheren Lenkwinkel und das höhere(!) Sitzrohr/Oberrohr. 
Letzteres sollte auf jeden Fall etwas runter, denke 44cm wären ein guter Kompromiss. Da reicht dann mit die normalen 37er Stütze (Thomson, Kindshock, ...) für die meisten Leute.

Oberrohr hört sich auch relativ lang an, aber mit kurzem Vorbau könnte es vielleicht doch wieder passen. 
Falls natürlich ein 1,75 Fahrer nicht die Zielgruppe für Größe M ist -> Kommentare vergessen


----------



## ollo (12. Juni 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> finde ich gut!
> Die für meinen Geschmack viel zu hohe Front und das dafür tiefe Tretlager waren für mich leider der Killer für meine Fanes-Träume! Dabei hätte ich's aus technischen Gesichtspunkten wirklich gern gehabt!
> 
> ........




hätten wir den 3cm Spacerturm herausgenommen und den Vorbau auf Negativ gedreht, hättest Du auch Spaß gehabt mit der die Fanes  

schön das die Idee mit dem Hardtail nicht aus Jürgens Gedächtnis verschwunden ist, sieht sehr geil aus........so jetzt muß ich erts mal den Rest weiter lesen......kaum mal ein paar Tage weg schon kommt man nicht mehr hinterher


----------



## Martina H. (13. Juni 2011)

... also das mit "Hello Kitty" ist mir auch gleich durch den Kopf geschossen - aber Scylla war schneller.

Ich hab mal eins in wiesengrün mit Gänseblümchen gesehen, das war auch süß 

- obwohl für mich eh' nur schwarz in Frage käme  

Jedenfalls sieht es richtig gut aus - und mit ein bisschen mehr Schrittfreiheit... :träum:


Hrmpfff - ich glaub ich brauch mehr Geld


----------



## Schlabbeloui (16. Juni 2011)

Moinsen...mal wieder zu Wort melden 

Die Sache mit der Schrittfreiheit scheint euch ja nicht unwichtig zu sein...wir gehen noch mal 10mm tiefer mit dem Sitzrohr, also Größe M=450mm. Das geht grad noch um mit langen Beinen auf ne gescheite Sattelhöhe zu kommen, zur Not müssen die langbeinigen halt ne 400+ Stütze montieren . Dann schaun wir auch noch mal wie weit wir mitm Oberrohr tiefer ansetzen können, damit wir das Maximum an Schrittfreiheit rauskitzeln können. Hier ist die Haltbarkeit der Knackpunkt, wenns Oberrohr zu tief sitzt kann das Sattelrohr auch mal oberhalb abknicken...datt wolln wa ja nitt 

Dauert aber noch ne Woche bis es neue Zeichnungen gibt...erstmal Urlaub machen

Mfg Stefan


----------



## J.O (16. Juni 2011)

Wunderbar den Urlaub gönne ich Dir.


----------



## der-gute (16. Juni 2011)

hauptsache mir reicht ne 420er Reverb bei XL!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (16. Juni 2011)

sauber


----------



## theworldburns (16. Juni 2011)

mein senf zu nem aktuellen fahrrad:

steiler sitzwinkel (~73°)
flacher lenkwinkel (~67° oder flacher, maßgeblich ist in verbindung mit der tretlagerhöhe die maximal zulässige EBH der gabel)
kettenstrebe max 425mm
(nicht zu) tiefes tretlager (keine ahnung wieviel das in + oder - zu den achsen ist, müsste ich mal ausmessen
reifenfreiheit für 2,4er schwalbe auf ner felge mit 21mm maulweite und etwas luft
oberrohr nen tacken länger, dafür kürzerer vorbau ist besser als andersherum

das oben bekommt ihr alles sicher auch so hin aaaaaber:

steuerrohr so kurz wie sinnvoll möglich. um auf wunsch eine tiefe front zu realisieren.

was heisst in dem zusammenhang sinnvoll? 
steuerrohrlänge, steuersatzausführung, formgebung des unterrohrs und ansatzpunkt des oberrohrs am sitzrohr korrelieren dabei.

*negativbeispiel 1:* mein altes chameleon in rahmengröße L mit 129,5mm steuerrohr. durch das gerade unterrohr stoßen mit nem flachen steuersatz die gabelkronen/-knöpfe am unterrohr an. durch das tief ansetzende oberrohr konnte jedoch der obere steuersatz garnicht flach genug sein (so man denn eine flache front wünscht, was inzwischen zum guten ton gehört  )







*negativbespiel 2:* das ragley mmmbop was ich danke schiefem hinterbau nur wenige tage hatte. 49mm/onepointfive steuerohr. hab mir ohne zu überlegen nen steuersatz mit innenliegenden steuersatzschalen gekauft. am unterrohr gings mit den gabelknöpfen gut auf. oben jedoch viel zu wenig bauhöhe. ich musste 2,5cm ausspacern damit die ohnehin schon flach gestellten bremshebel nicht ins oberrohr knallen können. was hab ich davon? auf dem datenblatt kurzes steuerrohr (juhu!), das in der praxis absolut untauglich ist (bäh). garnix also. oben hohen steuersatz und unten flachen fahren gibts ja auch nicht wirklich.






*negativbeispiel 3:* mein aktuelles ragley blue pig. 44mm/integrated steuerrohr. auf dem datenblatt wieder schön kurzes steuerrohr, jedoch wird ein steuersatz mit aussenliegender schale für unten empfohlen (gibts für 1 1/8" nur von nuke proof, welche passenderweise vom gleichen shedfire typen gemacht werden...). unten geht es sich mit den knöpfen so gut aus, integrated dürfte in manchen fällen passen, eher jedoch zu anstroß problemen führen. da ich den rahmen diesmal in den korrekt passenden 17" bestellt habe fällt das oberrohr etwas stärker als beim mmmbop ab. ergebnis: ich brauch "nur" 1,5cm spacer über dem steuerrohr damit meine bremshebel keine dellen machen. 44mm steuersätze mit oben und unten aussenliegenden lagerschalen für 1 1/8" gibt es meines wissens nicht, das wäre die optisch ansprechendste variante gewesen.






meine sichtweise: wenn man aktuellen trends folgen will und kurze steuerrohr verbauen mag, die dann auch noch sinnvoll nutzbar sind (nicht für die bremshebel ausspacern müssen, keine hohen steuersätze wegen platz für die gabel verbauen müssen) kommt man um ein tief ansetzendes oberrohr und eine mindestlänge des steuerrohrs respektive hydrogeformtem unterrohr / euer modell mit gusset nicht herum. 

ragley scheint es bei genau einem modell in der palette für meinen geschmack gut hinbekommen zu haben:






ich hoffe dies wird alles bedacht


----------



## scylla (16. Juni 2011)

Beim Unterrohr bin ich ganz bei dir!
Die Bremshebel/Oberrohr-Problematik sehe ich aber nicht ganz so kritisch. Hier würde ich mehr Wert auf maximale Steifigkeit des Rahmendreiecks legen als auf ein schön tief ansetzendes Oberrohr, damit die Brems/Schalthebel drüber passen!
Die Hebel kollidieren bei allen (!) meinen Rädern mit dem Oberrohr! Na und? Spacer untern Vorbau um damit die schöne tiefe Front kaputt zu machen kommen mir nicht ans Rad. "Form follows function" oder die "Delle kommt nach der Ergonomie", nicht andersrum! Ich wickel halt bei der Impact-Stelle schön dick und mehrlagig einen alten Schlauch ums Oberrohr, mach Carbon-Montagepaste unter die Schellen, und zieh die Schrauben nur so weit an wie gerade nötig, dass sich die Hebel im Normalbetrieb nicht verdrehen. Bisher ist bis auf verdrehte Griffe auch bei härteren Einschlägen an der Stelle nie was passiert *knockonwood* 

Gussets sind auch eine nette Lösung um die Stabilität/Steifigkeit wieder herzustellen, aber das wird sich dann halt wieder im Gewicht niederschlagen 

PS: das Troof is ja mal


----------



## Moonboot42 (16. Juni 2011)

Die Jungs machen das schon, bei der Fanes haben sie es ja auch gut hinbekommen: da kann man sogar ne Totem ohne Kollision drin verbauen, der Steuersatz ist im Steuerrohr und baut nur 5mm hoch und trotz 0° Vorbau und null Spacern hab ich noch 2cm Platz von den Bremshebeln bis zum Oberrohr.


----------



## theworldburns (16. Juni 2011)

ich glaub die steifigkeit des "rahmendreiecks" wird nur wenig durch den ansatzpunkt des oberrohrs am sattelrohr beeinflusst. steifigkeit am hardtail ist meiner erfahrung nach eher am hinterbau und direkt am tretlager zu suchen, dort mehr laterale steifigkeit als alles andere. im übrigen sieht der alutech entwurf aktuell ein kleines gusset an der verbinung unterrohr/steuerrohr vor, um gabelfreigang zu realisieren. lieber 20gramm mehr am rahmen als 5 spacer und nen blöd hoher steuersatz. wiegt dann nämlich auch wieder das gleiche, sieht aber schlechter aus 

die hebelsache kommt für mich übrigens nicht in die tüte. am chameleon hätte vermutlich eher der bremshebel als das oberrohr nachgegeben, aber da bestand das problem ja nicht. an meinem filigranen 2,6 kilo stahlrahmen möchte ich aber keine dellen


----------



## Surtre (16. Juni 2011)

Abo!
Wenn die Directmountaufnahme weg kommt und hinten eine "normale" Steckachse reinkommt, sollte es ein Nachfolger für mein Mmmbop werden. 
Das Steuerrohr ist für ZS44 und ZS56, oder? (Ich habe den Fanes-Thread nicht mitverfolgt...)


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. Juni 2011)

Steuerrohr könnte so kommen, aber was hast du gegen direct mount? Wäre doch witzig die leichten Rennrad Umwerfer (+ speen Adapter ca.70g) dranzubasteln.


----------



## Surtre (17. Juni 2011)

Gibt es denn Adapter von der MTB-DirectMount-Aufnahme auf die klassische Anlötaufnahme der RR-Umwerfer? Noch nie gesehen... Ein Zuganschlag fehlt dann ja auch noch. Da klingt nach noch mehr Mehrgewicht. 
An Rahmen dessen Sitzrohre keinen Platz für einen Schellenumwerfer bieten sehe ich es ja ein. In Hinblick auf die Höhenverstellung hat es ja Vorteile gegenüber dem E-Type. Die Zugführung ist außerdem ziemlich praktisch.
Aber an einem Hardtail mit durchgehendem Sitzrohr mag mir es nciht gefallen. Spätestens wenn ich 1fach fahren würde, würde mich der Aluklotz dermaßen nerven.


----------



## Diman (17. Juni 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> was hast du gegen direct mount?


Eine optische Katastrophe halt, wenn man eine Rohloff oder ein Hammerschmidt  hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (17. Juni 2011)

Mit den Schellenumwerfern gabs bei HT mit kurzen Kettenstreben gerne mal Kontakt zum dicken Reifen und wer Rohloff oder Hammerschmidt fahren will, hat doch aus Sicht der "optischen Katastrophen" schon längst in die Vollen gelangt. Ansonsten hilft doch auch eine custom Bestellung oder eine Flex.Schöner wäre vielelicht noch die S1/S3 Aufnahme der Fanes, wenns rämlich paßt.


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (19. Juni 2011)

das ragley troff errinert mich ein wenig an mein dartmoor hornet...






allerdings habe ich das mit den bremshebeln noch garnich ausprobiert...werde ich mal machen wenn ich zeit habe

ps:bitte nicht die gabel etc beachten,war ein ubergangsaufbau,jetzt ist ne pike drin.


----------



## Nill (19. Juni 2011)

Nach dem ich mein CT verkauft habe, und jetzt ein AM azfbauen wollte kommt mir diese Neuentwicklung grade richtig !! Wann ist es denn für den Normalsterblichen käuflich ?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Juni 2011)

Nill schrieb:


> Wann ist es denn für den Normalsterblichen käuflich ?



nachdem es derzeit nur Zeichnungen und Computerbilder davon gibt, die Eurobike Anfang September Vorstellungstermin sein soll, dürfte frühestens Ende des Jahres mit den ersten Rahmen zu rechnen sein. Eher dürfte es 2012 werden.
Aber ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## Schlabbeloui (28. Juni 2011)

Endlich die finale Geo-Übersicht:





Offizielle Vorstellung wird Eurobike sein, ich denke dass die Bikes auch sehr kurzfristig danach lieferbar sein werden...ist ja weit weniger Aufwand als ein Fully...


----------



## san_andreas (28. Juni 2011)

Das muß her !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spirit_Moon (28. Juni 2011)

ungefährer Preisrahmen ?


----------



## der-gute (28. Juni 2011)

da passt ja schon wieder ne 1.5 Totem rein ;-)

Spass bei Seite!

netttttttt


----------



## Schlabbeloui (28. Juni 2011)

Angebote für Rohre und Frästeile sind jetzt in der Mache...wenn das alles da ist gibts noch mehr Infos zum Preisrahmen...oder mal Jü direkt Fragen, vielleicht hat der sich auch schon was überlegt


----------



## der-gute (28. Juni 2011)

Haste die anderen Geocharts schon?

XL zum Beispiel ;-)


----------



## J.O (28. Juni 2011)

Steht doch unten in dem Kasten


----------



## der-gute (29. Juni 2011)

Ja und?

meine Fantasie reicht noch nciht so weit, das ich mir den Rahmen dann vorstellen kann.

aber Danke für den Tipp...


----------



## theworldburns (29. Juni 2011)

ganz vernünftig


----------



## Moonboot42 (29. Juni 2011)

Sehr gut! Warum eigentlich keine ISCG alt +neu wie bei de Fanes, wiegt doch nicht so wild und ist flott?


----------



## scylla (29. Juni 2011)

@Schlabbeloui
ich glaub, das wird was


----------



## rigger (29. Juni 2011)

Wirt der Jü die HTs selber schweißen oder läuft das wie bei den Fanes in Taiwan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (29. Juni 2011)

Sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (29. Juni 2011)

Echt?! das Fanes is Made in Taiwan? 
Deswegen gibts da wohl auch keine custom-Geo mehr...

Was würden eigentlich die verschiebbaren Ausfallenden vom Fanes wiegen?
Die find ich eigentlich echt genial 
Damit wäre Singlespeed oder Nabenschaltung kein Problem...

Edit: Die Geo in S gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut 
(genauso flacher Lenkwinkel und kurzes Sitzrohr wie bei  meinem Onone und dazu noch bissl kürzer -> agiler )


----------



## Guerill0 (29. Juni 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Wirt der Jü die HTs selber schweißen oder läuft das wie bei den Fanes in Taiwan?



Das ist für mich auch die alles entscheidende Frage


----------



## Mahnitu (30. Juni 2011)

Guten Abend allerseits,

bin schon seit einiger Zeit stiller Mitleser. bis jetzt... 
Der Rahmen ist 1fach umwerfend! Dickes Lob an Schlabbeloui und JÜ! Ich find´s toll, dass ihr uns an der Konstruktion teilhaben lässt  - das nenne ich zielgruppenorientierte Entwicklung! Weiter so! 

Nun zu meinen Fragen:

Wird es denn möglich sein, OEM1 Ausfallende (also für Rohloff und Kettenschaltung) mit den nötigen Zugführungen bzw. -anschlägen gegen Aufpreis zubekommen? 
Das wär echt toll und ein dicker Pluspunkt zugleich, wenn´s diese Option gäbe! 

Desweiteren würde ich mich über weitere Zuganschläge in der Mitte des Oberrohrs (auf der Unterseite, für die Rahmengrößen L und XL) freuen. Da hat das Gebaumel der Bremsleitung etc. ein Ende...
Sicher sind die Anschläge für durchgehende Schaltzüge gedacht, oder? Werden diese herkömmlich, also angeschweißt, oder geschraubt?

Und hat der Rahmen eigentlich schon einen Namen?


----------



## der-gute (30. Juni 2011)

Mahnitu schrieb:


> Nun zu meinen Fragen:
> 
> Wird es denn möglich sein, OEM1 Ausfallende (also für Rohloff und Kettenschaltung) mit den nötigen Zugführungen bzw. -anschlägen gegen Aufpreis zubekommen?



Bei Jü bekommst du alles
bei den neuen Rahmen vielleicht aber teurer als früher einmal.

andere Zuganschläge werden aber einfacher zu realisieren sein, als andere Ausfallenden



Mahnitu schrieb:


> Desweiteren würde ich mich über weitere Zuganschläge in der Mitte des Oberrohrs (auf der Unterseite, für die Rahmengrößen L und XL) freuen. Da hat das Gebaumel der Bremsleitung etc. ein Ende...









da siehst du doch die Gewinde am Oberrohr




Mahnitu schrieb:


> Sicher sind die Anschläge für durchgehende Schaltzüge gedacht, oder? Werden diese herkömmlich, also angeschweißt, oder geschraubt?



Am Fanes sind diese geschweisst und mit Kabelbinder zu nutzen



Mahnitu schrieb:


> Und hat der Rahmen eigentlich schon einen Namen?



Auf Grund des Steuerrohres würde ich ja Fanes Hardtail sagen ;-)


----------



## Schlabbeloui (30. Juni 2011)

Tach Leutz 

Noch Infos zu den Fragen, soweit vorhanden:

Produktionsort muss der Jürgen entscheiden, ich vermute mal, dass es wieder Teils/Teils wird...Serie in Taiwan und Custom in good old Germany. Da muss der König noch ein Machtwort sprechen und die Entscheidung fällen.

Zuganschläge werden geschraubt (bis auf die Hinterbaustreben), an Teleskopsattelstützen haben wir auch gedacht...falls am Oberrohr tatsächluch noch ein zusätzlicher Zuganschlag benötigt wird, dann wird der für die Serie noch dazu gepackt (erstma Protos bauen...)

Rohloff-Ausfallenden:
Da ist noch nix konkretes geplant...aber mit Jü kann man ja immer reden 

Namen:
Gute Frage...habs bis jetzt immer nur Hardtail genannt


----------



## ollo (30. Juni 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Tach Leutz
> 
> .................
> Namen:
> ...habs bis jetzt immer nur Hardtail genannt




wer hätte das gedacht 


ich wäre für "Fanes Hart-Teil" ....wenn es schon ein Fanes Enduro, Allmountain und irgendwann vielleicht den Freireiter gibt


----------



## der-gute (30. Juni 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> wer hätte das gedacht
> 
> 
> ich wäre für "Fanes Hart-Teil" ....wenn es schon ein Fanes Enduro, Allmountain und irgendwann vielleicht den Freireiter gibt



Klau mir nicht meine Idee!


----------



## a.nienie (30. Juni 2011)

*fanes, hart*

wenn ich nicht gerade... aber sehr spannender rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (30. Juni 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Klau mir nicht meine Idee!




dann hätste es schreiben müßen  ...... oder malste Dir gerade den XL Geochart selber ......Bruder im Geiste 

vielleicht sollte man das Fanes AM auch gleich in "Fanes Alle-Berge" Taufen


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> ich wäre für "Fanes Hart-Teil" ....wenn es schon ein Fanes Enduro, Allmountain und irgendwann vielleicht den Freireiter gibt



ist ja langweilig, so viele Fanese...
in den Dolomiten gibt's doch auch noch andere nette Bergmassive 

Sella
Marmolata
Tofana
Langkofelgruppe
Geislergruppe
Puezgruppe
Schlernmassiv	
Rosengarten
Latemargruppe
Pala
Civetta
Pelmo
Marmarole
Cadini-Gruppe
Cristallogruppe	
Sorapiss
Antelao
Lagorai
Bosconero
Vette Feltrine
Schiara
Pragser Dolomiten
Sextener Dolomiten

Ok, Namensvetter-tautglich sind die wenigsten, aber ein paar wären ja dabei


----------



## ollo (30. Juni 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> ist ja langweilig, so viele Fanese...
> in den Dolomiten gibt's doch auch noch andere nette Bergmassive
> 
> Sella
> ...



........by the way es gibt dort auch tolles Essen  ......Tartufo, Antipasti, Lasagne, Prosciutto  ........Alutech Prosciutto , hört sich doch "gefährlich" schnell an für ein Hart Teil


----------



## san_andreas (30. Juni 2011)

Wenn schon, dann "Diavolo" !


----------



## Moonboot42 (30. Juni 2011)

Ich bin für "Armageddon", so lautet der Name von Meister Jüdis Familienpudel, der ja schon mal Namenstifter gespielt hat. Klingt außerdem richtig heftig dangerous.


----------



## mr.j0e (30. Juni 2011)

Ich würds auch nicht Fanes nennen, da sollten nur die entsprechenden Fullys rein.
Ich bin für Ferkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (30. Juni 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ich bin für "Armageddon", so lautet der Name von Meister Jüdis Familienpudel, der ja schon mal Namenstifter gespielt hat. Klingt außerdem richtig heftig dangerous.



wenn Du wüsstest wie verspielt und Handzahm der gute Geddi ist ,  würdest Du Dich auf dem Alutech Armageddon jedes mal totgrinsen und wahrscheinlich würde das Hart Teil auch noch jedem Frisbee hinterher spurten


----------



## der-gute (30. Juni 2011)

Das Ding wird doch ein AM/Tour Hardtail...

da finde ich so aggressive Namen wie Armageddon oder Ferkel oder so unpassend...

Dann lieber Alutech Spandex ;-)


----------



## rigger (30. Juni 2011)




----------



## Moonboot42 (30. Juni 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> wenn Du wüsstest wie verspielt und Handzahm der gute Geddi ist ,  würdest Du Dich auf dem Alutech Armageddon jedes mal totgrinsen und wahrscheinlich würde das Hart Teil auch noch jedem Frisbee hinterher spurten



Ja, das ist doch der Witz an der Sache. Außerdem könnte man mit irgendwas Weltuntergangsmäßigem die voraussichtlich miserable Hinterbauperformance beschreiben. Understatement ist alles.
Spandex ist tip top.


----------



## Guerill0 (30. Juni 2011)

"Chaco-Pekari"
Hat irgendwas Mystisches und bleibt innerhalb der "Wildsau-Corporate-Identitdy" ;-)

Aber Spandex is auf jeden Fall top


----------



## ollo (30. Juni 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist doch der Witz an der Sache. Außerdem könnte man mit irgendwas Weltuntergangsmäßigem die voraussichtlich miserable Hinterbauperformance beschreiben. Understatement ist alles.
> Spandex ist tip top.




ah Ok.....Du kennst das Große Schwarze Hofuntier   .............. 

 .....Spandexalarm........da kann mann nur hoffen das dieses Bild nicht ins Ladiesforum findet


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Juni 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Dann lieber Alutech Spandex ;-)


IGITT!!! In dem Fall wohl eher Spann-dex... *schüttel* da läufts einem kalt den Buckel runter. Dann könnt man es auch direkt _*Penis*_ nennen, hat u. U. auch irgendwie was mit einem "hard tail" zu tun  Ich seh schon die entsetzten Blicke vor mir, wenn mal jemand ein Gespräch mit einem Besitzer des Teils mithört... "Nachdem ich letztens unterwegs war, war mein Penis so eingesaut, dass ich ihn 1,5h lang putzen musste"


----------



## scylla (30. Juni 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> ah Ok.....Du kennst das Große Schwarze Hofuntier   ..............
> 
> .....Spandexalarm........da kann mann nur hoffen das dieses Bild nicht ins Ladiesforum findet



zu spät, das ist ja ein ganz alter Hut  

also langsam geht's hier zu weit... Hart Teil, Spandex, das Bild dazu... ... Hilfe, wenn ich die Bilder nun nimmer aus dem Kopf raus krieg mag ich im Leben kein Alutech mehr kaufen 

dann doch lieber Ferkel... obwohl... nach dem Kommentar von Smubob mit dem putzen vielleicht auch lieber nicht 

wenns ein Tiername sein soll... Rehlein? Bambi?


----------



## 01wheeler (30. Juni 2011)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Endlich die finale Geo-Übersicht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, soeben habt ihr einen Kunden gewonnen, ich hoffe ihr könnt den Endtermin halten.

viele Grüße + weiter so 

Frank


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (1. Juli 2011)

"Ferkel" find ich eigentlich echt gut.

Aaaber bei der Wildsau heisen die ja eigentlich "Frischling" - das fänd ich jetzt aber ned so dolle als Name...

oh es gibt ja schon ein  Hardtail, das Ferkel heißt - zumindest auf Englisch...







Na dann doch einfach weiterhin Alutech HartTeil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (1. Juli 2011)

Offensichtlich fehlt ja nur noch der passende Name.
Geo und Optik gefallen. 

Angelehnt an das »Fanes« würde ich es »Sennes« taufen.

Die Fanes ist die _ältere, größere_ und _komfortablere_ der beiden Hütten, wobei mir die _kleinere_ und _einfachere_ Sennes mehr zusagt. 
http://www.suedtirolerland.it/de/natur-landschaft/naturparks/naturpark-fanessennesprags.html

Eselsbrücke:
*F*anes -> *F*ederung
*S*ennes -> *S*tarr


----------



## Diman (1. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> . Dann könnt man es auch direkt _*Penis*_ nennen, hat u. U. auch irgendwie was mit einem "hard tail" zu tun


Genau *Hartes Teil *oder so. Ach neee klingt schon ziemlich Tune-like.


----------



## ollo (1. Juli 2011)

Diman schrieb:


> Genau *Hartes Teil *oder so. Ach neee klingt schon ziemlich Tune-like.




deswegen ja auch Hart-Teil meinetwegen auch Hart-Tail um es zu zerdenglischen 

@Scylla.......ich wußte doch das Frauen schlimmer sind als wie Männer, ganz tief in ihrer Rosa schwarzen Fantasie  ..... Bambi  am besten noch Klopfer ...... ist doch keine Disney Produktion


----------



## Diman (1. Juli 2011)

Oder einfach aus dem Englischen übersetzt (wenn man kein Denglisch mag): Harter Schwanz.


----------



## scylla (1. Juli 2011)

da fahr ich dann doch vielleicht lieber Fully! Was sollen denn da die Leute von mir denken, wenn ich auf einem Hart-Tail durch die Wiesen reite. Das gibt doch nur Gerede 



(Schluss jetzt, sonst wird das hier noch gesperrt... ist ja fast nicht mehr jugendfrei )


----------



## Cyborg (1. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Was sollen denn da die Leute von mir denken, wenn ich auf einem Hart-Tail durch die Wiesen reite.


Bei den Männern ist das alles noch viel schlimmer. Was soll ich sagen: "Ich war heute 100km auf meinem Schwanz unterwegs".  *duck&weg*


----------



## a.nienie (1. Juli 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> ... Klopfer ...


klopper

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jCB7zITVxvk"]YouTube        - âªPopperklopper - aufrechter Deutscherâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (2. Juli 2011)

Ach ihr kÃ¶nnt Ja dann zur Sicherheit ne Rubber-Queen aufziehen 


Denn wenn ihr reichlich Gummi gebt, kann es sein dass ihr viel lÃ¤nger leeeeeebt  - im Verkehr....
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kR4BU4-0-P8"]YouTube        - âªJ B O    Im Verkehr live vom 30 Halbe Festivalâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Mahnitu (3. Juli 2011)

Der Namensvorschlag von HTWolfi mit "Sennes" finde ich gut. Meiner wäre "Fanes HT" gewesen. Aber bitte nicht das Namensanhängsel "AM" nehmen, dass ist mittlerweile zuoft durch so manche Marketing-Abteilung verwendet worden.
Aber lassen wir uns doch mal überraschen...

@Schlabbeloui:
Wie werden eigentlich die Rahmen in der Größe L und XL realisiert bzw. aussehen? Gibt´s da schon Bilder von? Bekommen diese ein schlankes Gusset vom Sitz- zum Oberrohr?
Und gibt´s eigentlich für nichtgebrauchte Zuganschläge und deren Rahmengewinde irgendwelche Stopfen, die man hineindrehen kann  (wegen´s dem Schmutz) und die zudem noch eben mit dem jeweiligen Rohr abschließen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Jay (3. Juli 2011)

schöner Rahmen, wird der auch in Taiwan geschweißt?


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (3. Juli 2011)

ich fänd *eber *als name zum beispiel auch ganz passend,ist ja sogesehen was für die harten,die auf ne heckfederung ********n.

oder *eber-hart *wäre dann eber und hardtail mit reingebracht (gut,errinnert dan ein wenig an tune)


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (3. Juli 2011)

> irgendwelche Stopfen, die man hineindrehen kann (wegen´s dem Schmutz)


Wird ja wahrscheinlich ein Normgewinde sein - da wirds im gut sortierten Eisenwarenladen z.B. passende Madenschrauben oder wenns leicht sein soll auch Plastikschrauben geben.

Eber-Hart find ich auch gut.
Oder wenns italienisch sein soll gäbe es noch *Cinghiala* (Widsau)
*porcello* (Ferkel) oder *Cinghialetto* (Frischling)
*verro* (Eber)


----------



## Beorn (4. Juli 2011)

Wann war nochmal der Auslieferungstermin? Ich glaub ich sollte anfangen zu sparen....


----------



## RolandMC (4. Juli 2011)

Sennes fänd ich auch gut , wenn diese zwei Hütten nebeneinender stehen und ein Rad eh schon danach benannt wurde.
p.s bin mit meinem Cheap trick immer noch mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Juli 2011)

wie sieht es denn mit dem Preis aus ?
gibt es da mittlerweile schon Zahlen ?

da es derzeit schlechtes Wetter hat, denke ich nämlich gerade über das nächste Winterprojekt nach  
da wäre es interessant ob das "Hartteil" ins Budget passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (14. Juli 2011)

Ghost_Geobiker schrieb:


> oder *eber-hart *wäre dann eber und hardtail mit reingebracht (gut,errinnert dan ein wenig an tune)



Der Name hätte schon was


----------



## Athos (25. Juli 2011)

sehr geil JÜ , Stefan fetten Respekt...... Preisrahmen würde mich auch interessieren.......


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (25. Juli 2011)

genaue preise und gewichte folgen erst zur eurobike. erstmal muss ich eins bauen um das gewicht zu sagen ( wird aber leider auch nicht der finale rohrsatz werden, die zeit ist zu kurz ) preislich werden wir uns um die 500euro bewegen. aber das ist nur eine schätzung und nichts verbindliches...also warten
derjü


----------



## Athos (25. Juli 2011)

Preislich ab wann würdest du Vorbestellungen aufnehmen ?????


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (25. Juli 2011)

ab der eurobike wenn alles genauestens feststeht, vorher geht garnichts


----------



## der-gute (25. Juli 2011)

nur die 26er oder auch 29er?

ich schnack mal mit dir auf der Eurobike
zur not mach ich dich betrunken und nötig dich zu nem 29er!
;-)


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (25. Juli 2011)

habt ihr denn nun schon ideen in richtung des namens?

das ist mmn durchaus ein sehr interressantes thema


----------



## Spirit_Moon (25. Juli 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> genaue preise und gewichte folgen erst zur eurobike. erstmal muss ich eins bauen um das gewicht zu sagen ( wird aber leider auch nicht der finale rohrsatz werden, die zeit ist zu kurz ) preislich werden wir uns um die 500euro bewegen. aber das ist nur eine schätzung und nichts verbindliches...also warten
> derjü



Klingt sehr gut. Evtl. solltet Ihr noch überlegen die 1 Euro Lizenzgebühren für X-12 draufzulegen. Ständig neuen Mist braucht keiner, erst recht wenn es bereits gute Sachen gibt und eure Konstruktion ist schon recht Nahe an X-12 dran. Ich will den Patentteufel aber nicht an die Wand malen.


----------



## Piefke (25. Juli 2011)

Wer braucht X-12?

Eine 12 x 135 mm Schnellspannachse a la RS oder MZ passt doch top - warum immer wieder was Neues erfinden?


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Juli 2011)

Na, komm einige haben früher nie ihr HR eingebaut bekommen, mit der Einfädelhilfe klappts endlich mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Juli 2011)

Piefke schrieb:


> Wer braucht X-12?
> 
> Eine 12 x 135 mm Schnellspannachse a la RS oder MZ passt doch top - warum immer wieder was Neues erfinden?


Endlich sagts mal einer...!  Wer sein Hinterrad mit einer normalen 12x135 Achse nicht eingebaut kriegt, ist schlicht und einfach zu doof. Den schwarzen Peter muss man ja wohl nicht den Herstellern in die Schuhe schieben...


----------



## RolandMC (26. Juli 2011)

hab X-12 an meinem Strive, an allen anderen 12 x 135. Warum zum Teuf.. jetzt 142 mm. Ich hab mir ALU Scheiben drehen lassen, um das größere Maß auszugleichen. Ansonsten müsste ich alle meine LRS umbauen.
Freu mich schon aufs neue HT, hoffentlich ohne X12.


----------



## Surtre (26. Juli 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Freu mich schon aufs neue HT, hoffentlich ohne X12.


----------



## scylla (26. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Endlich sagts mal einer...!  Wer sein Hinterrad mit einer normalen 12x135 Achse nicht eingebaut kriegt, ist schlicht und einfach zu doof. Den schwarzen Peter muss man ja wohl nicht den Herstellern in die Schuhe schieben...



hmmm, lustiger Weise bekomme ich das Hinterrad am Ragley mit 12x135 Maxle Achse leichter und mit weniger Gestocher und Gefummel rein als an den Litevilles mit X-12 Syntace Achse 
Unterschied könnte angeblich die Steifigkeit sein... aber das kann ich nicht beurteilen, der Vergleich wäre aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Rahmen unfair.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (26. Juli 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hab X-12 an meinem Strive, an allen anderen 12 x 135. Warum zum Teuf.. jetzt 142 mm. Ich hab mir ALU Scheiben drehen lassen, um das größere Maß auszugleichen. Ansonsten müsste ich alle meine LRS umbauen.
> Freu mich schon aufs neue HT, hoffentlich ohne X12.



Die Einfädelhilfe "braucht" die 7 mm mehr. Die funktioniert auch super, klar im Montageständer oder zuhause ist das nicht relevant aber wenn ich irgendwo in der hinteresten Wallachei stehe, geht das wesentlich entspannter. 

Das X-12 schlecht wollt ihr doch nicht im Ernst behaupten oder, wenn sogar die Branchengrößen darauf zurückgreifen. Die hätten genug Ressourcen was eigenes zu machen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (26. Juli 2011)

Na wenns von Syntace ist und die Branchenriesen darauf zurückgreifen muß es ja toll sein, oder wie? 

Wegen dem Einfädeln, den 135mm standard aufzugeben, nenne ich mal Overengineering vom allerfeinsten. Der Kunde liest was in nem Magazin, also muß es schon verbaut werden.
Die Diskussion hatten wird in ihrer absurdesten Form schon im Fanes Fred. Einige wollten wegen den Vorteilen der X12 unbedingt den Standard, und haben nicht gepeilt, das das Alutech asufallende mit der Verschiebbarkeit wenigstens wirkliche Vorteile bot.
Den Komplettradherstellern ist es ja wurst, sie bestellen ja gleich die passenden LRS dazu, der Bastler hat seine lieben Probleme, siehe die ersten Monate, als es noch kaum Umbausets gab, das war unnötig.

Ein weiterer Vorteil sollte auch nicht unter den Tisch fallen, die Sturz/Spur einstellung erspart dem Rahmenbauer genaues Rahmenrichten.

Steifer ist es auch nur in den Labortests gewesen, in den Schnellspanner ohne Montage im Hinterbau  verbogen wurden. 

Nachteilig war, daß einige Hersteller versucht haben die Achsen immer leichter zu bauen, da gingen recht viele Naben an den leichten 12mm Achsen zugrunde, weil ja mehr Last an die Achse der Nabe weitergeleitet wurden und die dann durchgebrochen sind, soviel zum steiferen X12 oder old rear maxle Kram.


----------



## a.nienie (26. Juli 2011)

so wenig schnickschnack wie nötig.
schließlich wollen die leute einfach nur radfahren.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (26. Juli 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Na wenns von Syntace ist und die Branchenriesen darauf zurückgreifen muß es ja toll sein, oder wie?



Nein, aber die Leute die bei Cube,Canyon, Specialized, Cannondale usw. sind keine Dummköpfe und wissen in der Regel was sie machen und hätten im Vergleich zu den kleinen Buden die Möglichkeiten (Man-Power, Know-How, Budget), was eigenes(besseres) aus dem Boden zu stampfen. 



Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Wegen dem Einfädeln, den 135mm standard aufzugeben, nenne ich mal Overengineering vom allerfeinsten.



Im Zusammenhang mit dem SA ist das doch das eigentliche Killerfeature. Welche Standards werden denn aufgegeben? Das ist eine Rahmengeschichte, viele 12 mm Naben lassen sich durch andere Naben-Ende umrüsten.



Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Der Kunde ließt was also muß es schon verbaut werden, den Komplettradherstellern ist es ja wurst, sie bestellen ja gleich die passenden LRS dazu, der Bastler hat seine lieben Probleme, siehe die ersten Monate, als es noch kaum Umbausets gab, das war unnötig.



Jetzt übertreib mal bittte nicht. Probleme haben meist nur die Leute die nicht richtig lesen können/wollen. (Stichwort PM7 Diskussionen)
Was die Achsen Geschichte mit Bastlern zutun hat verschliesst sich mir.



Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Vorteil sollte auch nicht unter den Tisch fallen, die Sturz/SPur einstellung erspart dem Rahmenbauer genaues Rahmenrichten.



Was nicht unbedingt das schlechteste ist. Für den Rahmen ist es einfach besser wenn er nach Schweissen, Wärmebehandlung nicht noch ewig verformt wird. Schau dir einfach die Nicolai Ausfallenden an, die gleichen das damit auch aus um nicht so viel richten zu müssen.



> Steifer ist es auch nur in den Labortests gewesen, in den Schnellspanner ohne Montage im Hinterbau  verbogen wurden.



Aha... 

Die allgemein verbreitete Anti-Haltung gegenüber Produkten spezifischer Hersteller finde ich teilweise äußerst peinlich aber vor allem einfach nur Engstirnig.


----------



## ollo (26. Juli 2011)

wenn es danach gehen würde wäre an allen Bikes QR in 100 / 135 , was soll es, der der Laufräder mit 142 x 12 Naben hat freut sich und der der "nur" 135 x 9 hat wiederum nicht wobei wenn es beim Hardtail "nur" 135 x 9 gibt freu ich mich nicht, dafür wieder aber ein anderer, soll doch jeder fahren was für ihn taugt........ob sinnig oder nicht entscheidet jeder alleine........und wer Umrüstnaben besitzt ist eher Tiefenentspannt 


Das "X 12" von Alutech unterschiedet sich doch von dem was Syntace angedacht hat. Beim Echten X 12 kann über unterschiedliche Innlets der Sturz (oder war es die Spur) verstellt werden, bei Alutech ist das nicht möglich, also nichts mit gerade Pfuschen der Spur / Sturzes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (26. Juli 2011)

ollo schrieb:


> Das "X 12" von Alutech unterschiedet sich doch von dem was Syntace angedacht hat. Beim Echten X 12 kann über unterschiedliche Innlets der Sturz (oder war es die Spur) verstellt werden, bei Alutech ist das nicht möglich, also nichts mit gerade Pfuschen der Spur / Sturzes



Dem Endkunden kann es doch im Grunde genommen egal sein... wenn's passt, dann passt's. Egal, wie der Hersteller das hinbekommen hat. Ob das nun penibel gerichtet wurde oder mit Inlets gepfuscht merke ich beim Fahren ja nicht, also kümmert es mich auch nicht.

ansonsten... wie du schon sagst: Ein Glück, wenn man umrüstbare Laufräder hat. Oder: jeder ist sich selbst der Nächste


----------



## ollo (26. Juli 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Dem Endkunden kann es doch im Grunde genommen egal sein... wenn's passt, dann passt's. Egal, wie der Hersteller das hinbekommen hat. Ob das nun penibel gerichtet wurde oder mit Inlets gepfuscht merke ich beim Fahren ja nicht, also kümmert es mich auch nicht.
> 
> ansonsten... wie du schon sagst: Ein Glück, wenn man umrüstbare Laufräder hat. Oder: jeder ist sich selbst der Nächste




Na klar ist es Egal, muß halt Funktionieren, ich find es nicht schlimm, ob das nun einer mit unterschiedlichen Inlets hin bekommt oder sich einen Wolf Richtet .......und wie wir ja aus unserem Liebling Thread wissen, kein Rahmen ist wirklich gerade, nur gerade aus fahren sollte es


----------



## Moonboot42 (26. Juli 2011)

Bingo, anders als die genannten Komplettradhersteller muß ein Hersteller der eher Rahmensets verkauft, darauf achten, möglichst wenige potentielle Käufer auszuschließen, nicht jeder hat ne umrüstbare Nabe, und der Kaufpreis kommt dann zum Rahmenpreis noch dazu.

Engstirnig ist es , überall X12 reinzubrüllen, mir gehts nicht darum, hier irgendweinen standard zu propagieren auch sytace ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal, bei mir ist eh Rahmen und Nabe umbaubar auf wasauchimmer. Im Endeffekt wäre es mir sogar lieb, wenn sich nun 142mm(shimano) durchsetzt hauptsache irgendwein anderer standard fällt dann weg. Noch besser wäre es gewesen, man hätte auf Einfädelhilfe und breite Endhülsen verzichtet und dafür mal den Lagerabstand verbreitert.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (26. Juli 2011)

hier brüllt niemand irgendwas irgendwo rein. Fakt ist, das im Modell des neuen Hardtails ein X-12 Klon mit Einfädelhilfe vorgesehen ist.


----------



## Moonboot42 (26. Juli 2011)

Nu ich weiß nicht obs Shimano angetrieben hat, aber einige Hersteller wie zum Beispiel Trek sind nun auch auf der 142mm x 12mm Schiene unterwegs.  
Wenn man dann mal schaut , zum Beispiel beim Scratch(unter ABP FR convert) sieht man, daß man auch ein normales Schnellspanner 135mm LR weiter benutzen kann.


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Juli 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Das X-12 schlecht wollt ihr doch nicht im Ernst behaupten oder, wenn sogar die Branchengrößen darauf zurückgreifen.


Als ob das was zu heißen hätte. Egal wie sehr sich X-12 auch verbreiten mag, es bleibt schlicht und einfach unnötig. Wenn ich die 135x12 Achse an meinem alten Torque mit der X-12 am Strive eines Kumpels vergleiche, muss ich sagen, dass mein Hinterrad 1000 Mal schneller und leichter rein und raus geht. Wo war da jetzt nochmal genau der Vorteil bei der X-12?  

Außerdem bin ich grundsätzlich ein äußerst peinlicher und engstirniger Mensch und stehe Syntace Produkten immer SEHR skeptisch gegenüber, weil mir deren "wir sind die alleinigen Teile-Hersteller-Leichtbau-Super-Götter-des-Universums-Getue" extremst auf die Nüsse geht und es i. d. R. IMMER ein Teil eines anderen Herstellers gibt, das die exakt gleiche Leistung oder gar eine bessere für die Hälfte oder ein Drittel des Preises bietet. Einiges aus deren Palette finde ich auch einfach nur schlecht (Lenker -> furchtbare Winkel; Steuersatz -> Billigschrott) oder generell lachhaft (Pedale...!). Das einzige Syntace Teil, das ich besitze, ist ein Superforce Vorbau, weil es kaum kurze Vorbauten mit breiter Klemmung für 1" dicke Lenker gibt, die nicht wie ein fetter, fast unbearbeiteter Alu-Block aussehen und >200g wiegen. Also WENN Syntace mal etwas Vernünftiges auf den Markt wirft, erkenne ich das auch an - X-12 ist davon aber meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (26. Juli 2011)

Du triffst meine Haltung zu Syntace zu 100 Prozent ! Kommt mir nicht ins Haus, das Zeug ! Ein längeres Gespräch mit Herrn Klieber auf der Eurobike vor Jahren hat mich für alle Zeiten kuriert.


----------



## wartool (4. August 2011)

wie schauts an der HT-Front aus? Gibbet was neues Jürgen?


----------



## 525Rainer (10. August 2011)

ich fand x12 auch überflüssig. aber seit ich mir zweimal mein schaltwerk abgerissen hab und innerhalb 5min wieder weiterfahren konnte ohne ein ersatzschaltauge dabeizuhaben find ich es gut. vor allem auch weil es dadurch einen standard für schaltaugen gibt bzw man braucht keins mehr sondern nur die schraube.


----------



## Beorn (10. August 2011)

Wie wäre es das neue Hardtail auch gleich in einer Pinionversion rauszubringen? Wäre doch bei dem angestrebten Einsatzzweck eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## der-gute (10. August 2011)

Für was braucht ein AM Hardtail ein Getriebe?


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (11. August 2011)

erst mal schauen was das Pinion-Getriebe wirklich taugt.

Und auf Custom-Wunsch geht das vllt ja auch früher...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. August 2011)

der-gute schrieb:


> Für was braucht ein AM Hardtail ein Getriebe?



aus dem gleichen Grund warum man eine Schaltung dran baut ?  


zentraler Schwerpunkt
Bodenfreiheit
kein Schaltungs & Kettengeklappere
kein Kettenspanner nötig da keine Veränderung Kettenlänge (gespannt per Extender oder verschiebbarem Ausfallende
Faible für neue tech. Sachen
weil man will....


----------



## pfädchenfinder (15. August 2011)

@Jügen: Alutech HT 29" Pinion Gates
 Haben wolln

=> kauf ich!!!


----------



## 1st_Parma (15. August 2011)

pfädchenfinder schrieb:


> @Jügen: Alutech HT 29" Pinion Gates
> Haben wolln
> 
> => kauf ich!!!


 
Ich auch!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. August 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> aus dem gleichen Grund warum man eine Schaltung dran baut


damit ist eigentlich schon alles gesagt  Der Rest (Getriebe vs. Kettenschaltung) ist einfach Geschmacksache...

Nur das ständige 29er Gefasel kann ich einfach nicht verstehen. Soll doch für's Gelände sein, nicht für die Straße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (16. August 2011)

seit ein paar stunden wissen wir es nun das es mit dem neuen hardtail nichts wird für die eurobike...echt sauschade. ich bekomme erst direkt zum begin der eurobike die frästeile und rohre geliefert, also werde ich diesen rahmen nach der EB schweißen und dann übers IBC und FB präsentieren.

derjü


----------



## Bjoern_U. (16. August 2011)

das ist echt schade ! 
den hätte ich mir gerne angeschaut & angekrabbelt
muss ich eben an einer(einem?) Fanes rumspielen


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. August 2011)

wäre ja nicht das 1. Mal das ihr auf der EB zum Schweißgerät greift


----------



## ONE78 (17. August 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> wäre ja nicht das 1. Mal das ihr auf der EB zum Schweißgerät greift



genau, machste ne liveshow draus...


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. August 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> wäre ja nicht das 1. Mal das ihr auf der EB zum Schweißgerät greift


Das wäre doch was für ein IBC-EB Video


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (9. September 2011)

Hey schmeißt mal den Schweißbrenner an!  

Ich will nen fertigen Rahmen sehen!!


----------



## dusi__ (11. September 2011)

allerdings


----------



## kreisel (14. September 2011)

Was wird denn zuerst kommen - 26er oder 29er, und wann?


----------



## san_andreas (22. September 2011)

Gibts schon einen Liefertermin ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (22. September 2011)

oder einen prototypen...


----------



## Tenderoni (23. September 2011)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Gibts schon einen Liefertermin ?



Ich hatte mal direkt bei ALUTECH angefragt und da hieß es (leider), das es erst zum Jahresanfang 2012 erhältlich sein wird. Wir brauchen also noch ein bisschen Geduld. Aber das mit dem Prototypen würde mich auch interessieren !


----------



## der-gute (27. September 2011)

Ab April 2012


----------



## xTr3Me (30. September 2011)

Schaut ziemlich interessant aus hier..


----------



## ONE78 (6. Oktober 2011)

derJÜ schrieb:


> seit ein paar stunden wissen wir es nun das es mit dem neuen hardtail nichts wird für die eurobike...echt sauschade. ich bekomme erst direkt zum begin der eurobike die frästeile und rohre geliefert, also werde ich diesen rahmen nach der EB schweißen und dann übers IBC und FB präsentieren.
> 
> derjü



und wie siehts aus?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Oktober 2011)

ONE78 schrieb:


> und wie siehts aus?


würde mich auch interessieren 
ich brauche einen neuen HT Rahmen und das möglichst bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (13. Oktober 2011)

Bald ist wann?

ETA April 2012


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Oktober 2011)

bald ist bald 
am besten nächste Woche.....
Hintergrund: der aktuelle HT AM Rahmen ist kaputt (zum zweiten mal) und wird nun rückabgewickelt (Geld zurück)

bis April will/kann ich nicht warten da das HT mein Winter/Reserve/Trainigsbike ist. Dann wird es wohl auf was anderes hinauslaufen


----------



## scylla (13. Oktober 2011)

was billiges/gebrauchtes aus dem Bikemarkt zum runterschranzen im Winter wäre ja auch eine Möglichkeit um bis April zu überbrücken?

oder ein netter Stahl-Rahmen von der Insel ... dann halt mit ordentlich Gewichts-Penalty.


----------



## Moonboot42 (13. Oktober 2011)

Inselstahl hat sich noch nie für sein Gewicht entschuldigen müssen, die rahmen machen einfach Spaß. So viel schwerer sind se auch nicht, wenn ich so mein ehemaliges Dialled Alpine Mk2 mit dem DDU vergleiche, sind das nur ein paar gramm. Ist der Jü noch in Brixen oder am schweißen, ich würd mal gerne neue Bilder von dem HT und der AM oder 29er Fanes sehen.


----------



## othu (13. Oktober 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> ich würd mal gerne neue Bilder von dem HT und der AM oder 29er Fanes sehen.



Ich würde mal viel lieber meine Fanes sehen


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. Oktober 2011)

@Scylla & Moonboot: ja so ein paar Insel Bikes sind auch in der engeren Auswahl, nicht nur welche aus Stahl  
Das Alutech sollte eigentlich frühestens im Winter 2012/13 den jetzt zurückgehenden Rahmen ersetzen, zumal ich dann auch auf gleiche Standards zum Fully setzen wollte um Teile untereinander tauschen zu können.


----------



## Guerill0 (17. Oktober 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> bald ist bald
> am besten nächste Woche.....
> Hintergrund: der aktuelle HT AM Rahmen ist kaputt (zum zweiten mal) und wird nun rückabgewickelt (Geld zurück)
> 
> bis April will/kann ich nicht warten da das HT mein Winter/Reserve/Trainigsbike ist. Dann wird es wohl auf was anderes hinauslaufen



Dein Transalp Rahmen is hinüber?
Ich hatte den eigentlich in der "Winterprojektauswahl". 
Was ist denn konkret defekt, bzw. bei was isses passiert?


----------



## motoerhead (24. Oktober 2011)

hallo, 
@ jürgen & co. wie ist zur Zeit der Stand der Dinge?
wie sieht das aus mit den Ausfallenden, Preis und Liefertermin aus?
ich würde mich gern um gebrauchtteile kümmer um mir zeitnah eines aufbauen zu können. 
vielen Dank!

gruß Daniel


----------



## der-gute (25. Oktober 2011)

motoerhead schrieb:


> hallo,
> @ jürgen & co. wie ist zur Zeit der Stand der Dinge?
> wie sieht das aus mit den Ausfallenden, Preis und Liefertermin aus?
> ich würde mich gern um gebrauchtteile kümmer um mir zeitnah eines aufbauen zu können.
> ...





der-gute schrieb:


> Bald ist wann?
> 
> ETA April 2012



lesen?


----------



## san_andreas (25. Oktober 2011)

Hier stand doch was von April.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Oktober 2011)

Aussage per e-mail am 17.10.11 von Jü zum Thema Lieferbarkeit 





> *wir können erst zum frühjahr liefern*


ich bin dann doch noch mal fremdgegangen


----------



## Spirit_Moon (25. Oktober 2011)

Da ist der Zeitraum von "Produkt-Ankündigung" bis zur Lieferung ja in den Sphären von Syntace/LV


----------



## Bjoern_U. (25. Oktober 2011)

ne, aktuell wäre bei LV als erster Liefertermin 1.10. genannt worden...(ohne Jahresangabe ), dieser Termin wäre Mitte Oktober auf Ende November verschoben worden um dann im Dezember auf Anfang 2012 geschoben zu werden. Im März 2012 hieße es dann Mai und im Juli könnte man dann endlich anfangen das Bike zusammenzuschrauben....
obwohl...mein Mk8 hatte zu dem bei Bestellung genannten eventuell frühst möglichen aber unwahrscheinlichen Liefertermin nur 2 1/2 Monate Verspätung. Und das eh über die Schmuddelmonate Dez-Feb


----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Oktober 2011)

Moment mal, wo ist denn ein offizieller LT(produktankündigungen sind ja mal nichts) genannt worden?
Das waren doch eher vermutungen unsererseits. Ich denke mal Jü hat jetzt grobe Erfahrungen mit der Fanes gesammelt und versucht die nun in Schätzung umzusetzen.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (25. Oktober 2011)

Gut Ding will Weile haben. Hauptsache das avisierte Gewicht passt dann ungefähr. Sonst lohnt das warten nicht, zumindest für mich.


----------



## othu (26. Oktober 2011)

aktuelle Info: Rahmen kommt diese Woche nicht mehr, ist noch beim Eloxieren... 




*//EDIT: Bjoern_U. sagt ich wäre hier falsch... und er hat Recht! Bin aber trotzdem stinksauer!*


----------



## Bjoern_U. (26. Oktober 2011)

ich glaube du bist hier falsch


----------



## langer.andi (1. November 2011)

Habe das Thema nicht verfolgt, daher eine unwissende Frage:
In welche Richtung wird denn das HT gehen und wir es verschiedene Varianten geben (26", 29", Schaltung, Rohloff,etc.)?
Wäre super, wenn das jemand kurz zusammenfassen könnte.
Danke.


----------



## der-gute (1. November 2011)

ein 26" ist geplant, das 29" is noch offen
Schaltung oder Rohloff is bei Jü keine "oder" Frage
es wird ein AM Hardtail mit Geo für 150 er Gabeln

April 2012 als geplantes Lieferdatum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## langer.andi (1. November 2011)

Perfekt. 
Grazie 1000!

Auf der HP von Alutech ist noch nichts, oder bin ich nur nicht fähig, es zu finden...?!


----------



## der-gute (1. November 2011)

neee, es hibt auch noch nicht mal nen Prototyp oder ein Production Sample
jedenfalls hat er das noch nicht gezeigt...

die Geo haste gefunden?







hier findstenoch mehr Bilder http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/107729


----------



## langer.andi (1. November 2011)

Super, Danke!


----------



## dedekind (19. November 2011)

Kriegen die L und XL Varianten eine Verstärkung zwischen Sitz- und Oberrohr? 

mfg


----------



## der-gute (20. November 2011)

sicher denke ich.

wie bei CT und den gefederten Rahmen...


----------



## dedekind (21. November 2011)

Danke für deine Antwort. Nur für den Fall, dass aus diesem Projekt nichts wird: Macht es Sinn, ein CT XL für den AM Bereich aufzubauen? Wohl eher nicht, oder? Das es so schwer ist, ein ordentliches AM Hardtail für einen fairen Preis zu bekommen......

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (21. November 2011)

dedekind: wie sehr brennt es dir unter den Fingern ? Hier wird es Frühjahr 2012 !
ansonsten bleiben die üblichen Verdächtigen ala Ragley, Cotic, Transition, Cheetah, onone,....


----------



## dedekind (21. November 2011)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> dedekind: wie sehr brennt es dir unter den Fingern ? Hier wird es Frühjahr 2012 !
> ansonsten bleiben die üblichen Verdächtigen ala Ragley, Cotic, Transition, Cheetah, onone,....



Naja, es brennt nicht wirlkich! Frühjahr 2012 wär schon ok. Ohne Rahmen Teile zu bestellen ist auf jedenfall sehr spannend      Danke für die Links. Muß ich mal in Ruhe durcharbeiten. 

mfg


----------



## Freeerider81 (22. Dezember 2011)

Hey, gibt es schon was neues von jürgen oder Schlabbeloui?
Wie verlaufen die Testes? Wie sehen die ersten Prototypen aus,...
Wäre cool als Weihnachtsgeschenk die ersten Bilder!


----------



## Splash (22. Dezember 2011)

rigger schrieb:


> Wirt der Jü die HTs selber schweißen oder läuft das wie bei den Fanes in Taiwan?



Wäre auch für mich interessant, gibt´s da schon ne Aussage zu?

Ansosten wäre ich scharf auf eine 29" Variante für eine 120mm Federgabel und mit 1800gr Gewicht in L/elox.


----------



## kreisel (23. Dezember 2011)

Jawoll, als Alternative zum Paradox.

Obwohl, ich bekomme im Januar ein 2souls QH...


----------



## Tantebrisco (3. Januar 2012)

Ich sitze auch auf heißen Kohlen- ich warte nur auf den Verkaufsstart...

Diese Schweinchenrosavariante wäre doch sicherlich als Wunschoption machbar, oder?
Ich muss zugeben, angetan hats mir diese Spielerei ja schon


----------



## der-gute (3. Januar 2012)

Vor April wird das nix...


----------



## Tantebrisco (3. Januar 2012)

Bis dahin darf ich auch noch auf Bremse und Getriebenabe warten- von daher kein Beinbruch.
Was lange wird, wird endlich gut!


----------



## Ghost_Geobiker (4. Januar 2012)

kann man denn schon waqs über den namen sagen?

ich finde "EBER-Hart" ja immer noch


----------



## der-gute (5. Januar 2012)

hab jetzt beim schnellen Überfliegen nix gefunden...

wird es ein 31.6 Sitzrohr haben?

hab nämlich grade ne Stütze dafür bestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m2000 (9. Januar 2012)

Hab vom JÃ¼ ne e-mail bekommen. Der Rahmen ist wohl ende April- anfang Mai lieferbar und liegt bei 499â¬. Das nenn ich mal ne Aussage.

Dann wird wohl bald ein MTB-Guide auf La Gomera mit nem Alutech durch die Gegend heizen


----------



## a.nienie (9. Januar 2012)

oi


----------



## bikeandi1974 (9. Januar 2012)

Ich bin gespannt auf die ersten Bilder, endgültige Gewichte und erste Fahrberichte!

Grüßle


----------



## Bjoern_U. (9. Januar 2012)

499,-  
wenn das so kommt wie vorstellt, wäre das ein fairer Preis


----------



## Beorn (9. Januar 2012)

Sehen lassen!


----------



## Tantebrisco (16. Januar 2012)

Jemand eine Ahnung, wie das mit "Vorbestellungen" aussieht?

Bevor ich den Jungs bei der Arbeit telefonisch auf den Zeiger gehe frage ich mal hier, ob da schon jemand Erfahrungen mit gemacht hat?


----------



## der-gute (17. Januar 2012)

was willst du wissen?

ob es geht? Ja.
wie es geht? Email.
was möglich ist?
Farbe: denke wie beim CT oder den anderen Rahmen - Auswahl und Preis.
Optionen: Hmmm - wenig denke ich. Ausfallenden in QR oder 142x12. Geo is fix da aus Tw.


----------



## Moonboot42 (17. Januar 2012)

Und nicht zu vergessen, erst mit der von dir unterschriebenen Auftragsbestätigung kommt dann was zustande(die kam bei mir wesentlich später), bis dahin bist du noch nichts eingegangen und somit auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Tantebrisco (18. Januar 2012)

Danke für die fixe Antwort. 



> Geo is fix da aus Tw.


Heißt keine Änderungsmöglichkeiten in der Geometrie? Tw= ???


Jetzt bloß noch für eine Farbe entscheiden und ärgern, dass da auch eine PM-Aufnahme dran ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (18. Januar 2012)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Danke für die fixe Antwort.
> 
> 
> Heißt keine Änderungsmöglichkeiten in der Geometrie? Tw= ???
> ...





TW = TAIWAN ............ aber vielleicht gibt es wie von den anderen Fanes Modellen ja auch eine von Jürgen geschweißte Signature Serie zum Anfang. Frag doch einfach mal bei Alutech nach


----------



## wartool (18. Januar 2012)

nein die gibt es nicht.. hatte bei Jü nachgefragt!


----------



## Tantebrisco (18. Januar 2012)

Taiwan...
Weiß grade nicht so richtig was ich sagen soll- Begeisterung sieht jedenfalls anders aus.

Wirkliche Alternativen gibt es aber auch für meinen Einsatzzweck mMn nicht


----------



## der-gute (18. Januar 2012)

die Fanes kommt auch aus Taiwan.
Vorgekürzte Rohre und provisorisch zusammen geheftet.
Jü schweisst das dann nur noch richtig zusammen

änder nix am guten Rad.
Und Taiwan hat die besten Fertigungsstrassen!

Echtes Custom kostet sehr viel Geld und das zahlt wohl nicht mehr jeder
die bekannten Preise wären nicht haltbar gewesen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Januar 2012)

Tantebrisco schrieb:


> Taiwan...
> Weiß grade nicht so richtig was ich sagen soll- Begeisterung sieht jedenfalls anders aus.


Glaub mir, mit der Fertigungsqualität aus Taiwan kann in Europa kaum einer mithalten...


----------



## san_andreas (19. Januar 2012)

Ich bin trotzdem der Meinung, dass man das Hardtail für 600 -700 Euro auch ohne Probleme hier fertigen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (19. Januar 2012)

Hast recht, aber der Jü will auch noch mal was anderes machen als "nur" Schweißen. Hohe Stückzahlen, Wochenendtourneen über  die Festivals zum Testfahren, Fanes FR entwerfen, Fanes AM limited noch schweißen und dann auch noch AM HT dazupacken, daß geht nicht alles zusammen.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Januar 2012)

Er müßte es ja nicht selber schweißen, er könnte es ja auch vergeben.
Z.B. an den Laden, der den Flatout geschweißt hat.


----------



## ollo (19. Januar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich bin trotzdem der Meinung, dass man das Hardtail für 600 -700 Euro auch ohne Probleme hier fertigen könnte.




das Hardtail wird es aber für 499,- und nur im Direktvertrieb geben


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. Januar 2012)

Und man sieht ja, was MiG den Kunden wert ist am Beispiel 77Designs. Gutes Rad/Hinterbau, sehr ansehnlich in Echt, Kultschmiede, Made in Germany(bei moderatem Preis) und dennoch nicht auf die Stückzahlen gekommen um sich zu halten. Marken/Direktvertriebe wie Propain und eben auch Alutech wandeln sich und können weiter verkaufen. In puncto Arbeitsplätze hingen wohl noch nie so viele Arbeitsplätze an Alutech, wie im Moment.


----------



## Spirit_Moon (19. Januar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ich bin trotzdem der Meinung, dass man das Hardtail für 600 -700 Euro auch ohne Probleme hier fertigen könnte.



und wozu ? Mal aus unternehmerischer Sicht.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Januar 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> In puncto Arbeitsplätze hingen wohl noch nie so viele Arbeitsplätze an Alutech, wie im Moment.



In Taiwan oder wo ?
Sorry, aber langsam geht mit das zu weit mit made in Taiwan bei Alutech.
Ich habe nix gegen Taiwan, ganz im Gegenteil, fahre ja auch ein Specialized.

Aber Alutech ist für mich immer noch einer DER made in Germany Hersteller.
Schon das Fanes finde ich mittlerweile auch nicht mehr so interessant bei den aktualisierten Preisen.


----------



## Piefke (19. Januar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> In Taiwan oder wo ?
> Sorry, aber langsam geht mit das zu weit mit made in Taiwan bei Alutech.
> Ich habe nix gegen Taiwan, ganz im Gegenteil, fahre ja auch ein Specialized.
> 
> ...


Sehe ich genauso. Alutech bewegt sich meiner Meinung nach in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## Moonboot42 (19. Januar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> In Taiwan oder wo ?



Ne hier.

zitat von fb.



> Alutech Cycles Germany
> bei alutech cycles ändert sich vieles. nicht nur der name ist neu sondern auch intern hat sich einiges getan. wir sind in den letzten monaten ordentlich gewachsen...fanes sei dank haben wir unser personal hier in bistensee aufgestockt und es sind auch einige freiberufler dazu gekommen. aber jetzt müssen wir die grundlagen dafür schaffen das wir das weitere wachstum in zukunft für uns und euch einfacher abgewickelt bekommen.


----------



## san_andreas (19. Januar 2012)

Freiberufler ? Scheinselbstständige ?



> aber jetzt müssen wir die grundlagen dafür schaffen das wir das weitere wachstum in zukunft für uns und euch einfacher abgewickelt bekommen.



Vielleicht wird man ja auch einfach müde mit der Zeit.


----------



## der-gute (19. Januar 2012)

Stefan Starck als Rahmendesigner z.B.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Januar 2012)

auch bei Alutech muss man einem Trend folgen um im Markt überleben zu können oder auch mal Wachstum vorzeigen zu können (u.a. wichtig für Banken die Geld für Investitionen geben sollen)
Ni... geht den Weg zu den E-Bike Sachen, ist aber auch bei seinen normalen Preisen noch ein ganzes Stück über Alutech
Fakt ist doch dass nur wenige für einen Alu Hardtail Rahmen 800 oder mehr ausgeben wollen. Wäre das nicht so, hätte u.a Liteville das 101 nicht eingestellt.
Und das Geld für Arbeitskräfte muss auch erst verdient werden und das ist ja nicht nur der Lohn sondern auch höhere Beiträge bei Versicherungen, Berufsgenossenschaften, etc.
und wir reden ja bei Alutech nicht von einem Hersteller mit Stückzahlen im Tausenderbereich oder mit riesigem internationalem Erfolg.
Ich finde das geht durchaus in die richtige Richtung. IMHO ist neben Nicolai (zu) wenig Platz für einen weiteren so hochpreisigen Hersteller. Aber nur mit hohen Preisen ist ab einer gewissen Stückzahl (die einer allein nicht mehr schweißen kann wenn die restliche Firmenführung auch noch dranhängt) ein Unternehmen zu führen.
Bei den Preisen für die "Extrawürste" muss Jü zwar noch mal das ein oder andere überdenken (bzw. hat das ja auch schon) aber die Preise für die Rahmen sind fair.
Wen das Taiwan in der Produktion stört, der muss eben was anderes kaufen.


----------



## der-gute (20. Januar 2012)

naja...bisher bedienete Nicolai doch ein anderes Klientel, als es Jü tat.

Nicolai is doch bei den Trailbikes bzw. Enduros zu Hause (und bei Fanboys)
Alutech eher Freeride bis Bikepark (jüngeres Klientel)

das ändert sich aber grade mit der Fanes-Serie


----------



## Piefke (20. Januar 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> Fakt ist doch dass nur wenige fÃ¼r einen Alu Hardtail Rahmen 800â¬ oder mehr ausgeben wollen. WÃ¤re das nicht so, hÃ¤tte u.a Liteville das 101 nicht eingestellt.


FÃ¼r ein in D geschweiÃten Rahmen geben die Leute eher 800 â¬ aus, als fÃ¼r die Ã¼berteuerterten Taiwan-LV-Rahmen.



der-gute schrieb:


> naja...bisher bedienete Nicolai doch ein anderes Klientel, als es JÃ¼ tat.
> 
> Nicolai is doch bei den Trailbikes bzw. Enduros zu Hause (und bei Fanboys)
> Alutech eher Freeride bis Bikepark (jÃ¼ngeres Klientel)
> ...



Nicolai hatte schon immer FR- und DH-Bikes.
Bei Alutech gab es schon lange die Wildsau Enduro.
So viel hat sich da jetzt nicht verÃ¤ndert.


----------



## othu (20. Januar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> die Fanes kommt auch aus Taiwan.
> Vorgekürzte Rohre und provisorisch zusammen geheftet.
> Jü schweisst das dann nur noch richtig zusammen



Ist das so? Also dass die hier noch geschweißt werden?




der-gute schrieb:


> Stefan Starck als Rahmendesigner z.B.



Der arbeitet doch nicht exklusiv für Alutech... hat der nicht auch das neue Kona 29er Fully gemacht?!


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. Januar 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Für ein in D geschweißten Rahmen geben die Leute eher 800  aus, als für die überteuerterten Taiwan-LV-Rahmen.



Das mag dir so gehen, aber die Kunden haben das schon lang entschieden, frag mal Jü, was nach der Limited Fanes passiert ist. Es gab Fanes E2 aus TW und für einen sehr guten custom Aufpreis noch eine MiG, wovon hat er mehr verkauft?


----------



## othu (20. Januar 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Das mag dir so gehen, aber die Kunden haben das schon lang entschieden, frag mal Jü, was nach der Limited Fanes passiert ist. Es gab Fanes E2 aus TW und für einen sehr guten custom Aufpreis noch eine MiG, wovon hat er mehr verkauft?



Hätte man den Kunden vielleicht auch sagen müssen, ich wüsste davon z.b. nichts...


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. Januar 2012)

Das wurde oft genug im Forum gesagt und auf der Homepage gabs ein drop down punkt für die custom Fanes, im Text stand es auch.


----------



## Piefke (20. Januar 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Das wurde oft genug im Forum gesagt und auf der Homepage gabs ein drop down punkt für die custom Fanes, im Text stand es auch.


Nicht jeder liest hier mit.
Auf der HP finde ich z.Z. keinen Hinweiß auf eine Produktion in TW. Im Kopfbereich steht "HANDCRAFTET BIKES FROM GERMANY" und im Text zur Fanes finde ich keine Custom-Option.
Also bestellt der Alutech-Neuling so wie es da steht.


----------



## Moonboot42 (20. Januar 2012)

Vergangenheitsform.
Das stand da, als es aktuell war, jetzt natürlich nicht mehr, es gibt die Option ja nicht mehr, weil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (20. Januar 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> auch bei Alutech muss man einem Trend folgen um im Markt überleben zu können oder auch mal Wachstum vorzeigen zu können (u.a. wichtig für Banken die Geld für Investitionen geben sollen)
> Ni... geht den Weg zu den E-Bike Sachen, ist aber auch bei seinen normalen Preisen noch ein ganzes Stück über Alutech
> Fakt ist doch dass nur wenige für einen Alu Hardtail Rahmen 800 oder mehr ausgeben wollen. Wäre das nicht so, hätte u.a Liteville das 101 nicht eingestellt.
> Und das Geld für Arbeitskräfte muss auch erst verdient werden und das ist ja nicht nur der Lohn sondern auch höhere Beiträge bei Versicherungen, Berufsgenossenschaften, etc.
> ...



Ein sehr gut geschriebener Beitrag zu dem Thema "Made in Germany" und manches wird hier ein wenig zu hoch aufgehängt. Es geht hier in erster Linie um gut durchdachte Bikes und die werden 100% unter den Namen Alutech produziert In Taiwan gibt es mittlerweile Fertigungsstätten, die sich nicht verstecken brauchen und geniale Arbeit zu einem unschlagbaren Preis abliefern. Und wenn diese Qualität dazu führt, dass ein Bike für einen fairen Preis angeboten werden kann, dann profitieren doch eigentlich alle davon. Die Zeiten sind halt vorbei, wo Jürgen noch eine überschaubare Auftragslage hatte und alleine in der Werkstatt die Rahmen geschweißt hat und es freut mich wirklich für ihn und seine Vorstellung von Rahmenbau, dass es auch viele andere gibt, die jetzt ein Alutech fahren wollen. Die Zeiten ändern sich und damit auch Bedingungen einer Fertigung Damit kennen wir uns im Ruhrpott sehr gut aus Wo vor 10 Jahren noch eines der größten Stahlwerke stand, kann ich jetzt mit meinen Kindern um den See biken und die alten Stahlarbeiter können es bis heute nicht glauben, dass ihr Werk nicht mehr da ist Und die haben auch guten Stahl"Made in Germany" produziert und jetzt steht das Stahlwerk 1:1 in China und es ist jetzt Stahl"Made in China" mit deutscher Technik
Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf ein neues Hardtail aus dem Hause Alutech
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## dr.juggles (20. Januar 2012)

das hardtail hört sich interessant an.
bin mal auf bilder gespannt.
wäre sowas nicht ganz abgeneigt.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Januar 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Für ein in D geschweißten Rahmen geben die Leute eher 800  aus, als für die überteuerterten Taiwan-LV-Rahmen.



wo der Rahmen geschweißt wird ist mir egal, hauptsache er hält was versprochen wird. Zumal wenn die Rohre eh aus Tw komme da es in D-land keinen Hersteller mehr gibt der entsprechend x-fach konifizierte Rohre liefern kann
Der LV Rahmen war angesichts seiner Eigenschaften auch nicht wirklich überteuert. Vergleichbare Rahmen mit solch einem großen Einsatzgebiet gab/gibt es wenige und wenn, sind sie i.d.R. preislich ähnlich angesiedelt, sind deutlich schwerer, haben striktere Beschränkungen (z.B. Gabellänge, Einsatzgebiet,...) oder haben Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit bei entsprechendem AM Einsatz. (von letzterem kann ich mit einem günstigen 101 Nachbau ein Lied von singen..) oder kommen gleich aus China das gegenüber Tw ja nochmal billiger ist
"Die" Leute, die mal eben >800 für ein HT Rahmen ausgeben, sind dann auch noch eher eine Minderheit und kaufen so etwas auch nicht jedes Jahr (auch wenn es davon mit Sicherheit ebenfalls ein paar gibt). Sprich der Markt ist eher überschaubar. 
Für die meisten muss gerade beim HT ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis vorhanden sein, insbesondere im Hinblick auf die AM-HT "Welle" die aus England rüberschwappt (Ragley, on-one, Cotic, usw...) oder den normalen HT im Laden
Für die (China) Massenfertiger auf dem dt. Markt ala Cube, Giant, Canyon oder Ghost sind die Stückzahlen bei einem AM Hardtail (noch!) zu gering.


----------



## ollo (20. Januar 2012)

was macht den Unterschied zu einem sehr gut funktionierenden Produkt aus Taiwan oder Germany aus ?? Mir fällt keiner ein. Oder ist das mal wieder ein "auf dem Blattpapier Theorie Patriotismus". Wer bestellt denn Jährlich bei einer Made in Germany Firma das Produkt um die Firma "Wettbewerbsfähig" und Standort-Treu zu halten (obwohl das "Alte" Teil noch Funktioniert). Oder sieht im Endeffekt doch jeder zu das er doch billig kaufen kann (ein Glück wenn da mal Made in Germany drauf steht). Eine Firma wie  Alutech würde mit Sicherheit in D Produzieren wenn es die Kapazitäten geben würde ........... wie gut das wir all unser Wissen und Technologie in den Fernen Osten gebracht haben.... selber ins Knie ge****... , weil Geiz ist Geil nur über Produktion in Drittländern geht, Wer hier Made in Germany Ruft, sollte gleich Anfangen 3/4 seiner Besitztümer auf den Müll zu schmeißen, wenn schon dann richtig Made in Germany...... 

Und wer ist bereit Alutech jeden Monat einen Geschenk-Scheck zu schicken , damit sie weiterhin in D Produzieren oder um Lebensfähig zu bleiben oder so zu bleiben wie Sie sind (natürlich ohne was für den Scheck zu bekommen, es geht ja um Made in Germany Erhalt)......wenn ich als Unternehmer 10 Jahre zurückblicke, mit all den Patrioten die nicht bei mir gekauft haben(auch wenn ich Preiswerter war als andere Unternehmen im gleichen Segment)  und dann meine Unternehmerische Freiheit nutze um weiter zu kommen (Privat wie Unternehmerisch) dann kann ich es nicht jedem recht machen,... es geht ums Kohle machen, jeder auf seiner Seite, die Unternehmen soviel wie möglich einnehmen und der Verbraucher so wenig wie möglich raus rücken, für beide Seiten ein Legitimes Motiv um Vorwärts zu kommen. Wer also ein Bike Made in Germany haben will, kauft es sich bei den einschlägigen Herstellern und kann sich Patrioten Biker nennen ........... alles für den Dackel alles für den Klub


----------



## der-gute (20. Januar 2012)

man kann das Ganze in zwei Sätzen auf den Punkt bringen:

Taiwan: sehr gute Qualität, Serienrahmen, kein Custom möglich.
Deutschland: sehr gute Qualität, Serienrahmen, Custom-Option.


----------



## ollo (20. Januar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> man kann das Ganze in zwei Sätzen auf den Punkt bringen:
> 
> Taiwan: sehr gute Qualität, Serienrahmen, kein Custom möglich.
> Deutschland: sehr gute Qualität, Serienrahmen, Custom-Option.




ergänzend "nach wie vor gibt es z.B. bei Alutech Custom, nur nicht da wo Fanes drauf steht"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (20. Januar 2012)

Wenn man es mal aus Sicht der Arbeitsplätze betrachtet, hängen weit mehr Arbeitsplätze an Taiwanrahmen als an deutschen, die guten Schweißer sind eh in anderes Branchen tätig.

Richtig schwierig wird es dann auf Marktprotektionismus zu beharren, während die eigene Nation Exportnation ist, man stelle sich mal vor, Taiwan(wir exportieren mehr nach TW als wir importieren) oder China fangen mal mit sowas an.

Ich denke, wir Kunden haben schon lange an der kasse abgestimmt, wo es hingehen soll, dem Jü haben sie die Bude nicht eingerannt als alles MiG war, also mal nicht immer nur die Profitgier bei der Industrie suchen, man hatte irgendwann auch mal einen Beitrag an der Entwicklung. 

Zur Quali muß man nicht viel sagen, die vorgeschweißten Fanese sind in dreistelligen Stückzahlen verkauft worden. Im Vergleich zu den 50 Limiteds gabs keine Auffälligkeiten in puncto Rahmenqualität.


----------



## Piefke (22. Januar 2012)

Hardtail 26"




HT 29"


----------



## Freeerider81 (22. Januar 2012)

Ist die Zugführung für die Bremse wirklich ernst gemeint? Das wird ja ne Wäscheleine!


----------



## der-gute (22. Januar 2012)

wo isn das 29" bild her?


----------



## Piefke (22. Januar 2012)

alles vom Gesichtsbuch 

Schon traurig, dass man HIER nichts mehr direkt erfährt.


----------



## Wipp (22. Januar 2012)

nicht traurig sein, dafür gibts doch uns....

-Leider hat das Buch mittlerweile solche MACHT....nutzen wir sie halt-

viel wichtiger ist, es geht voran


----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2012)

Wir nutzen die Macht nicht....das Gesichtsbuch verkauft sie.


----------



## Wipp (22. Januar 2012)

-offtopic ...wer die Macht als Aktivist oder Selbstständiger nicht für sich nutzt ist selbst schuld, gläsern sind wir sowieso. google mal nach dir. -----

-ontopic . ich liebe mein CT , es ist sehr universell, würde aber trotzdem gerne mal so einen hobel ausprobieren, oder was meint ihr ....vorteile gegenüber dem CT? ---


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. Januar 2012)

ganz ehrlich, mir gefällt das alte CT deutlich besser, das neue HT ist so.... "standard"? 

außerdem ist die Kettenstrebe zu lang  beim neuen


----------



## Ridge.Racer (22. Januar 2012)

Ich finde den Rahmen einfach nur genial und zeitgemäß. Er hat alles was ich mir wünsche:
X12, PM Aufnahme, Geo für 140mm Gabeln, fettes Sitzrohr für Vario-Stützen, viel Platz für fette Reifen, RAW, Tapered Schaft, 26", durchgehende Zugverlegung. . 
Das sorglos  Trail-Bike schlecht hin 

Ich will einen Rahmen so schnell wie möglich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mahnitu (22. Januar 2012)

Ridge.Racer schrieb:


> Das sorglos  Trail-Bike schlecht hin



Apropos Sorglos-Bike:
Wird´s denn die Option (gegen Aufpreis versteht sich) "verschiebbare Ausfallenden" für den Einbau einer Rohloff geben?
Weis da jemand von euch schon etwas?

Finds echt schad das sich keiner mehr von den Entwicklern hier "blicken" lässt...  Bitte meldet euch zu Wort!


----------



## der-gute (22. Januar 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, mir gefällt das alte CT deutlich besser, das neue HT ist so.... "standard"?



liegt vielleicht daran, das das neue Hardtail ein normales Hardtail werden soll...
das CT is ein Hardtail fürs Grobe, das soll das Neue nicht werden.


----------



## MichiP (22. Januar 2012)

piefke schrieb:


> ht 29"



Geodaten bekannt, Freigabe für Reifen und Gabel bekannt, Preis bekannt (wie das 26er?), Liefertermin bekannt(wie das 26er)?

ahoi

Michi


----------



## der-gute (22. Januar 2012)

über das 29" würd ich auch gerne mehr wissen...


----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2012)

Sehr häßlicher Unterrohr/Tretlager/Sattelrohr-Bereich. Naja, sieht man ja kaum.
Und welche Bremse braucht bitte an der Sitzstrebe eine _horizontale_ Kabelführung ?


----------



## der-gute (22. Januar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr häßlicher Unterrohr/Tretlager/Sattelrohr-Bereich. Naja, sieht man ja kaum.
> Und welche Bremse braucht bitte an der Sitzstrebe eine _horizontale_ Kabelführung ?



du bist nicht der Einzige:



Freeerider81 schrieb:


> Ist die Zugführung für die Bremse wirklich ernst gemeint? Das wird ja ne Wäscheleine!



das sollte Jü echt nochmal überdenken!


----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2012)

Hat mein Enduro auch, das ist wohl Taiwan Standard.


----------



## der-gute (22. Januar 2012)

welches Enduro? Specialized?
das is aber ein gefederter Rahmen...


----------



## FR-Sniper (22. Januar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> liegt vielleicht daran, das das neue Hardtail ein normales Hardtail werden soll...
> das CT is ein Hardtail fürs Grobe, das soll das Neue nicht werden.



das CT hat einfach einen sehr hohen Wiedererkennungswert, das fehlt dem Neuen noch...
...zeitgemäss ist es sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (22. Januar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> welches Enduro? Specialized?
> das is aber ein gefederter Rahmen...



Da ist der aber genauso sinnlos.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (22. Januar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr häßlicher Unterrohr/Tretlager/Sattelrohr-Bereich. Naja, sieht man ja kaum.
> Und welche Bremse braucht bitte an der Sitzstrebe eine _horizontale_ Kabelführung ?



diese Kabelführung ist wirklich komisch !

aber bevor man über hässlich oder nicht urteilt sollte man erst einmal abwarten wie der Rahmen in Natura und fertig geschweißt aussieht und nicht gleich anhand der Renderings urteilen


----------



## ONE78 (22. Januar 2012)

ich find das 29er auch sehr interessant, aber wozu dieser häßliche direktmount umwerfer sockel?
man kann doch viel dezenter nen umwerfer an der iscg aufnahme befestigen...
und das konische steuerrohr bekommt sicher auch keinen schönheitspreis! son 44er bietet die gleichen möglichkeiten und sieht tausendmal besser aus.


----------



## der-gute (23. Januar 2012)

wie befestigt man einen Umwerfer an der ISCG?

meinst du E-Type? elegant sieht aber anders aus...


----------



## a.nienie (23. Januar 2012)

abwarten aber das ding für den umwerfer ist ein geschwür. in zeiten von 1x9 bzw. 1x10 echt unschön...


----------



## Mr.Sound (23. Januar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Sehr häßlicher Unterrohr/Tretlager/Sattelrohr-Bereich. Naja, sieht man ja kaum.
> Und welche Bremse braucht bitte an der Sitzstrebe eine _horizontale_ Kabelführung ?





der-gute schrieb:


> du bist nicht der Einzige:
> 
> 
> 
> das sollte Jü echt nochmal überdenken!





Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> diese Kabelführung ist wirklich komisch !
> 
> aber bevor man über hässlich oder nicht urteilt sollte man erst einmal abwarten wie der Rahmen in Natura und fertig geschweißt aussieht und nicht gleich anhand der Renderings urteilen



Diese Kabelführung ist doch am CT auch nicht anders  





Gruß Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeerider81 (23. Januar 2012)

Doch! 
An deinem CT ist sie etwas gedreht! So wie es auf dem Rendering aussieht wäre die Leitungsführung fast 90° zur Strebe! Dadurch würde die Leitung wie eine Wäscheleine quer durch den Rahmen gehen! Das ist meiner Meinung nach alles andere als schön!


----------



## ONE78 (23. Januar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> wie befestigt man einen Umwerfer an der ISCG?
> 
> meinst du E-Type? elegant sieht aber anders aus...



naja nicht direkt...
aber da man an so einem rahmen eh nenkefü braucht, etwa so:





ich finde die e-types auf jeden fall besser als die high clamp/direct-mount umwerfer...


----------



## der-gute (23. Januar 2012)

ich finde die direct mount befestigung klasse
man spart sich die schelle


----------



## m2000 (23. Januar 2012)

Ik och, da es immer noch Menschen jibt die evtl. Dreifach fahren!!!


----------



## Schlabbeloui (8. Februar 2012)

Moin Jungs,

mal wieder zu Worte melden... Jürgen und ich hatten in letzter Zeit wenig Gelegenheit hier im Forum zu supporten... es geht momentan viel voran im Hause Alutech  

Wollte auch mal meinen Senf zu Diskussion beitragen:

Erstmal zur Zugführung... die Zugführung ist so angelegt, dass das Oberrohr auf der linken Seite frei  bleibt. So ist das Bike viel angenehmer zu tragen, das war ein wichtiger Wunsch aus der Vertrider-Ecke.
Dadurch ist die Bremsleitung aufs Unterrohr gewandert und muss von der Kettenstrebe zum Bremssattel geführt werden... deswegen die ungewöhnliche Zugführung... gibts aber so ähnlich bei zig Fullies auf dem Markt.

Der Direct Mount-Standard fürn Umwerfer hat einen ganz essentiellen Vorteil: Bauraum! Beim 29er müsste die Kettenstrebe noch mal ca 10mm länger sein um einen E-type unter zu bringen. Ein Schellenumwerfer geht nicht wegen dem Offset vom Sitzrohr. Die kurze Kettenstrebe hatte hier höchste Priorität.

Steuerrohr.... tapered ist der Standard für die Zukunft, es macht technisch einfach Sinn. Unser Steuerrohr is noch n bissl fetter, da wir auf den ZS (zero stack) (Sub-)Standard gegangen sind... eine tiefe Front ist den meisten Fahrern mittlerweile genauso wichtig wie ein flacher Lenkwinkel und n tiefes Tretlager. Und die Bikeshops freuen sich auch, wenn sie in ein, zwei Jahren massenhaft Vorbauerhöhungen verkaufen können  Ich selbst bin nicht der große Freund von einem tiefen Cockpit...

Taiwan... immer wieder ein schwieriges Thema... meine unbescheidene Meinung:
Die Qualität ist in 95% der fälle besser als der Krempel der hier zusammengebrutzelt wird... in Deutschland gibt es ja gar keine so spezialisierte Industrie, die da mithalten könnte. Taiwan ist beileibe auch kein Billig-Land mehr... wer wirklich billige Rahmen bauen will geht mittlerweile nach Vietnam oder Kambodscha...
Da unten sitzen auch Leute, die mit der Zeit zu Freunden geworden sind! Manchmal glaube ich, dass hier einige Zeitgenossen die kleinen Gelben nicht als vollwertige Menschen ansehen... Da gibts super coole, symphatische Zeitgenossen, die sich viel Mühe geben nen richtig guten Job abzuliefern (A-Löcher gibts natürlich auch   ). Das sollte man nicht vergessen...

Für Alutech speziell gibt es im Moment auch kaum eine Alternative für die Produktion in Taiwan... da es zum Glück vorwärts (bald kommen nochn paar richtig geile Sachen  ) geht kann der Jürgen das ja garnicht mehr alleine durchziehen... es kann ihm doch keiner übel nehmen, dass er seine Chance ergreift?
Und glaubt mir... ich habe mit keinen Firmenchef zusammen gearbeitet, der so viel Wert auf ein geiles Ergebnis legt. Der Jürgen ist halt ein Praktiker und Biker... es gibt so viele Marketingfuzzies in anderen Firmen die kaum Plan von der Materie haben (was nicht heißt, dass sie keine guten Chefs sein können, mit den richtigen Leuten "an der Basis" braucht ein Chef nicht viel Ahnung  ).

...soooo, das war jetzt aber viel Text... bis denne


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. Februar 2012)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Erstmal zur Zugführung... die Zugführung ist so angelegt, dass das Oberrohr auf der linken Seite frei  bleibt. So ist das Bike viel angenehmer zu tragen, das war ein wichtiger Wunsch aus der Vertrider-Ecke.
> Dadurch ist die Bremsleitung aufs Unterrohr gewandert und muss von der Kettenstrebe zum Bremssattel geführt werden... deswegen die ungewöhnliche Zugführung... gibts aber so ähnlich bei zig Fullies auf dem Markt.


soweit so gut.... aber die "fünf" Vertrider dürften doch wohl die Minderheit sein. Die Meisten Interessenten wollen das Ding über ihre Hometrails prügeln und nicht durch die Gegend tragen 
so eine Wäscheleine Verlegung ist einfach unschön
Macht doch einfach wie z.b. Ragley für beide Verlegeoptionen Gewindeösen in den Rahmen damit man entsprechende Halterungen wie gewünscht anschrauben kann oder wenn nicht man einfach nur eine Schraube reinmacht


----------



## Schlabbeloui (8. Februar 2012)

hmmmm... werde das Thema noch mal mitm Jürgen besprechen... bei der Fanes hat sich bis dato aber auch noch keiner beschwert, wobei da natürlich der Winkel von der Sitzstrebe viel flacher ist...


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (9. Februar 2012)

Wenn die Leitung keinesfalls links am Oberrohr sein soll könnt man die vllt auch mit rechts am Oberrohr machen und dann vor oder hinterm Sitzrohr wieder rüberführen.
Oder halt gleich im Oberrohr. (ok unpraktisch beim Bremsenwechsel)

Aber so wie jetzt geht beim Hardtail irgednwie gar nicht....


----------



## der-gute (9. Februar 2012)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> hmmmm... werde das Thema noch mal mitm Jürgen besprechen... bei der Fanes hat sich bis dato aber auch noch keiner beschwert, wobei da natürlich der Winkel von der Sitzstrebe viel flacher ist...



mein Fanes trag ich aber auch die Alpen hoch,
das Hardtail wurde EXPLIZIT als ALL Mountain bezeichnet!
unter Vertride verstehe ich eher Enduro oder Freeride.

das neue Hardtail hat z.B. in XL kein Gusset zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzrohr
somit is die Beinfreiheit eingeschränkt...
sowas stört doch beim vertriden viel mehr, als Leitungen am Oberrohr!?

apropos tragen...wie bitte trägst du dein Bike, das dich das Oberrohr interessiert?
ich (und wohl die meisten anderen) legen das UNTERrohr auf den Rucksack bzw. den oberen Rücken...


irgendwie hab ich den Eindruck, das ihr euch da nicht ganz so klar über den Einsatzbereich seid...AM Hardtail???

erklär mal?


----------



## san_andreas (9. Februar 2012)

Die Verlegung der Hinterradbremse geht am besten, wenn die Leitung auf der linken Kettenstrebe befestigt wird. Alles andere ist Murks.
Bei den meisten modernen Bremsen läßt sich ja der Leitungsanschlag drehen, also ist die Befestigung auf der Strebe kein Problem.

Und zum Thema Taiwan:
ich finde es einfach schade, dass das Made in Geramny beim Jürgen völlig ins Hintertreffen gerät. Kann mich noch gut erinnern, wie angenehm es war, meinen Pudel in diversen Mails zu perfektionieren. Dass ihn das vielleicht viel Zeit gekostet hat, kann ich mir vorstellen.

Außerdem bieten die "Großen", die in Taiwan fertigen, mMn wesentlich mehr, wenn man die Rahmen anschaut. Da ist z.B. ein Fanes ein ziemlich simples Ding. Aber vielleicht wird das ja noch mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (9. Februar 2012)

wen alle die die Made in Germany haben wollen dem Jü jeden Monat einen Kostenausgleich überweisen, dann wird er bestimmt auf Taiwan und seine Unternehmerische Schaffensfreiheit verzichten  

Aber ich denke mal, wenn Du bereit bist für Custom zu Zahlen wird er Dir auch Custom anbieten, gibt halt nix umsonst, selbst den Tod nicht der kostet Dich das Leben 


und gut das das Fanes so ein Simples Bike ist, genau deswegen Funktioniert es ja so Saugut, was nützt die ganze Weltraumtechnik wenn es trotzdem nicht so läuft wie es soll 



@Schlabbeloui

wieso geht ihr mit der Bremsleitung nicht unter dem Unterohr lang und dann oben über die Druckstrebe zur Bremse oder unter der Druckstrebe (machen zwar auch alle andere so, ist aber auch nicht schlimm) oder soll das innovativ sein ?? Innovation der Innovation wegen ???


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2012)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Erstmal zur Zugführung... die Zugführung ist so angelegt, dass das Oberrohr auf der linken Seite frei  bleibt. So ist das Bike viel angenehmer zu tragen, das war ein wichtiger Wunsch aus der Vertrider-Ecke.
> Dadurch ist die Bremsleitung aufs Unterrohr gewandert und muss von der Kettenstrebe zum Bremssattel geführt werden... deswegen die ungewöhnliche Zugführung... gibts aber so ähnlich bei zig Fullies auf dem Markt.



versteh ich auch nicht so ganz 
Das ist doch eher nur unschön so wie es jetzt ist, erfüllt aber keinen funktionellen Zweck, den ich mir vorstellen könnte!
Fürs Tragen ist doch eigentlich nur wichtig, dass das Unterrohr "frei" ist. Also zumindest so, wie ich und wahrscheinlich die meisten anderen auch das Bike auf den Rücken packen, nämlich mit dem Unterrohr zuoberst auf den Rucksack. Warum nicht einfach die Leitung auf der Sitzstrebe langlaufen lassen und dann unters Oberrohr? Fände ich am "saubersten".

Meint ihr wirklich, dass man das Interesse des einen Menschen, der mit einem AM-Hardtail Vertriden geht und dann auch noch das Bike mit dem Oberrohr im Nacken trägt über die große Mehrheit der Kundschaft stellen sollte? Sry, aber fürs Vertriden gibt's doch eh wahrlich besser geeignete Bikes, oder? Nur eine Meinung. (Der winzigen Minderheit, die die Zugverlegung wirklich so braucht, könnt ihr ja dann eine Vertrider-Edition custom schweißen )


----------



## robertg202 (9. Februar 2012)

Was ist eigentlich mit einem 34,9mm Sitzrohr?
Da könnte der Rahmen auch für große Menschen ein verhältnismäßig kurzes Sitzrohr haben, da man die 480mm Syntace Stützen verwenden kann. 
Für Reverb+Co gibt es dann halt eine 31,6mm Hülse. 

Mit einem normalen Rahmen brauche ich z.B. ein Sitzrohr von 54cm um mit den handelsüblichen 40cm Stützen noch 12cm Einstecktiefe zu haben. 
Und leider gibt es einfach kaum mehr stabile Sattelstützen mir mehr als 40cm Länge. 
Beim LV reicht mir ein 48cm Sitzrohr - das macht beim Vertriden im richtig steilen Gelände dann gleich viel mehr Spaß!


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2012)

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22129_Hardcore-Sattelstuetze-500mm-.html


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Die Verlegung der Hinterradbremse geht am besten, wenn die Leitung auf der linken Kettenstrebe befestigt wird. Alles andere ist Murks.
> Bei den meisten modernen Bremsen läßt sich ja der Leitungsanschlag drehen, also ist die Befestigung auf der Strebe kein Problem.



Das mit dem Argument das Oberrohr auf der einen Seite frei zu halten halte ich für Quatsch.


Zum Stichwort Taiwan hat Schlabbeloui mMn alles gesagt...


Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Die Qualität ist in 95% der fälle besser als der Krempel der hier zusammengebrutzelt wird... in Deutschland gibt es ja gar keine so spezialisierte Industrie, die da mithalten könnte.


Wer custom will, wird das sicher weiterhin zum entsprechenden Preis und mit etwas Wartezeit bekommen.


----------



## der-gute (9. Februar 2012)

ich hoffe nur, das unsere Vorschlage nicht zu spät kommen.
die ersten Hardtails sollen ja im April kommen.
da könnten manche Rahmen jetzt schon fertig geschweisst sein.

ich bin gespannt, wie das dann alles aussieht
wobei ich eher Angst hab, enttäuscht zu sein...


----------



## Piefke (9. Februar 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Außerdem bieten die "Großen", die in Taiwan fertigen, mMn wesentlich mehr, wenn man die Rahmen anschaut. Da ist z.B. ein Fanes ein ziemlich simples Ding. Aber vielleicht wird das ja noch mehr.


Was bietet denn ein Rahmen der "Großen" mehr als die Fanes?
Das wesentlich teurere 601 z.B. hat:
- keinen verstellbaren Radstand
- keinen verstellbaren Federweg
- keine verstellbare Geometrie


----------



## san_andreas (9. Februar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22129_Hardcore-Sattelstuetze-500mm-.html



Wenn man eine Stütze will, die nach dem kleinsten Schlammbeschuß das Knarzen anfängt, dann ist man bei der da genau richtig.


----------



## der-gute (9. Februar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22129_Hardcore-Sattelstuetze-500mm-.html



ich glaube, das die Betonung auf "einige" lag
das es einzelne Stützen gibt, steht ausser Frage.

und die Sattelklemmung der Shannon ist MURKS!
die zerdrückt mit der scharfkantigen Schale das Sattelgestänge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (9. Februar 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Was bietet denn ein Rahmen der "Großen" mehr als die Fanes?
> Das wesentlich teurere 601 z.B. hat:
> - keinen verstellbaren Radstand
> - keinen verstellbaren Federweg
> - keine verstellbare Geometrie



WIE BITTE?

da outest du dich aber als ziemlich unwissend
ganz schwache Argumente...

LV hatte schon am 901 die verstellbare Geometrie eingeführt
und dazu zwei Aufnahmen beigelegt für 22 und 240 Federbeine

ich rate Dir mal zu mehr Fachwissen: http://www.liteville.de/t/22_444.html


und trotzdem is mir mein Fanes lieber


----------



## robertg202 (9. Februar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p22129_Hardcore-Sattelstuetze-500mm-.html



Danke für die Info, nicht schlecht.
Nur leider hat die das gleiche problem wie die Roox: der Sattel kann man um 3-4cm weniger weit einstecken als mit der P6 von Syntace z.B.
Damit egalisiert sich der Vorteil des kürzeren Sitzrohres fast wieder...


----------



## Piefke (9. Februar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> LV hatte schon am 901 die verstellbare Geometrie eingeführt
> und dazu zwei Aufnahmen beigelegt für 22 und 240 Federbeine


Da brauch ich für verstellbare Geo und FW aber zwei verschiedene Dämpfer. Und Radstandverstellung gibt es auch nicht!

Eine wirkliche Verstellmöglichkeit ist es für mich nur, wenn ich dafür nicht extra Geld ausgeben muss!


----------



## der-gute (9. Februar 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Da brauch ich für verstellbare Geo und FW aber zwei verschiedene Dämpfer. Und Radstandverstellung gibt es auch nicht!
> 
> Eine wirkliche Verstellmöglichkeit ist es für mich nur, wenn ich dafür nicht extra Geld ausgeben muss!



boah...

die vordere Federbeinaufnahme ist verschieblich
da kann man ungefähr +1° 0 -1° einstellen

und damit LW, SW und Tretlagerhöhe verstellen

mit einer Schraube


----------



## Schlabbeloui (9. Februar 2012)

Maahlzeit,

hatte eben mitm Jürgen noch mal das Thema Zugführung:

Wir werden an einem Musterrahmen noch eine neue Variante testen. Die angeschweißten Zugführungen an der linken Sitz- & Kettenstrebe werden durch die altbekannten Gewindenieten ersetzt. Wem die Zugführung auf die geplante Art nicht gefällt kann einfach einen Blindstopfen ins Gewinde an der Kettenstrebe setzen und mittels Dreifach-Führung am Oberrohr die Zugverlegung für die Bremse ans Oberrohr legen. Die Anschraub-Führungen gibts ja in zig Varianten.
Durch die Anschraubführung an der Sitzstrebe lässt sich dann ja wunderbar der Winkel verändern - je nachdem woher der Zug kommt.
Auf die Weise kanns jeder machen wies beliebt  

Apropo... ein einfacher Rahmen ist die Fanes bestimmt nicht... lasst euch da nicht von dem einfachen Rohrsatz täuschen, das hat nix mit der technischen Komplexität zu tun

Cheers,
Stefan


----------



## der-gute (9. Februar 2012)

Stefan, wie siehts mit dem Liefertermin April aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (9. Februar 2012)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> mal wieder zu Worte melden... Jürgen und ich hatten in letzter Zeit wenig Gelegenheit hier im Forum zu supporten... es geht momentan viel voran im Hause Alutech
> 
> ...



Schöner Beitrag und ich bin dann mal gespannt, was noch so alles aus dem Hause Alutech kommt Aber egal was da kommt, es wird ganz sicher für "Freude am Fahren" stehen, so wie es ein großer deutscher Automobilhersteller gerne schreibt
Gruß Jens!


----------



## ollo (9. Februar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> boah...
> 
> die vordere Federbeinaufnahme ist verschieblich
> da kann man ungefähr +1° 0 -1° einstellen
> ...




ganz ruhig Brother ..... steht halt nicht jeder so im LV Thema 


@Schlabbeloui,

Blindstopfen wie banal   da hatte Votec mal eine bessere Idee und auch Namen "Marylins Nippel", schöne große Alu Madenschrauben


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (9. Februar 2012)

Dass das linke Oberrohr frei is is wohl eher für die XC/Marathon-Fraktion - die tragen ihre Bikes ja oft so:


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. Februar 2012)

Öhm Moment mal, auch hie wurde um eine freie Seite gebeten, wens dann gemacht wird ists auch nicht gut.

Schlabberstefan, guter Beitrag, auch wenn ich nicht alle Punkte teile, hab ich das ein oder andere besser verstanden. Find den Rahmen gut so, ein 100% Modell gibts eh nicht, irgendwas ist doch immer. Schade allerdings, das Das Oberrohr nicht abgesenkt wurde, sah gut aus.

Die fanes gesamtkonstruktion ist echt nicht so simpel, wenn man sich die Mitbewerber so anschaut, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Simpel finde ich z.B. das Forumsenduro mega, aber ok.


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2012)

Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> Dass das linke Oberrohr frei is is wohl eher für die XC/Marathon-Fraktion - die tragen ihre Bikes ja oft so:



noch schlimmer, das sind ja cyclocrosser


----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (9. Februar 2012)

ja da findet man so ein Bild halt am schnellsten 

Aber zum so tragen sollte ja am besten gar kein Zug am Oberrohr sein - gehen die Schaltzüge beide am Unterrohr lang?


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2012)

Lorenz-gr88 schrieb:


> ja da findet man so ein Bild halt am schnellsten
> 
> Aber zum so tragen sollte ja am besten gar kein Zug am Oberrohr sein - gehen die Schaltzüge beide am Unterrohr lang?



bei meinem CX sind sie aufm Oberrohr. Macht da am meisten Sinn. Am Mtb fände ich das widerrum eher doof.
Wenn man alle Arten ein Rad zu benutzen/tragen berücksichtigen will, hat man wohl ein ernsthaftes Problem, wohin man die Züge packen sollte. Am Oberrohr sollten sie nicht sein für die einen, am Unterrohr nicht für die anderen. Wie wär's mit einer Funk-Schaltung und Bremse? 

Allerdings denke ich kaum, dass jemand ernsthaft so ein Mtb den Berg hoch schleppen will. Das geht für kurze (Sprint)Strecken in Ordnung, aber nicht auf einer gemütlichen "AllMountain"-Tour. Daher ist die Berücksichtigung der CX-Tragetechnik für das AM-HT imho genauso verfehlt (oder noch mehr) wie das Vertriden 

@Schlabbeloui
Gewindenieten gehen voll in Ordnung! So kann es sich jeder richten wie er mag. Top


----------



## berkel (9. Februar 2012)

Der Kabelbaum gehört auf das Unterrohr, da stören die Züge nicht. Unter dem Unterrohr stört es beim Tragen mit UR auf dem Nacken, am Oberrohr beim Tragen mit Griff um das Oberrohr. Das Kabel von der Remotestütze führt man auch am besten vom UR am Sitzrohr nach oben (oder bei Stealth durch ein Loch im UR/SR Dreieck).


----------



## Moonboot42 (9. Februar 2012)

Beim Kabelbaum am Unterrohr gibts aber wieder Genöle über die Kabel im direkten Steinbeschuß(Fahren ist wichtiger als Tragen) und die Reverbleitung war bei einigen Rahmen auch zu kurz, um sie dort zu verlegen.


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Beim Kabelbaum am Unterrohr gibts aber wieder Genöle über die Kabel im direkten Steinbeschuß(Fahren ist wichtiger als Tragen) und die Reverbleitung war bei einigen Rahmen auch zu kurz, um sie dort zu verlegen.



dazu müsste der Stein dann aber wohl erst das Unterrohr durchschlagen, wonach man auch wieder andere Sorgen als die Züge hätte 



berkel schrieb:


> Der Kabelbaum gehört auf das Unterrohr



auf dem UR fände ich auch Ok. Schöner aussehen tut's unterm Oberrohr. Ich persönlich greif da eh nie hin, wenn ich seitlich trage, dann kommt die Sattelspitze auf die Schulter und die Hand ans UR.

(ich sag doch, es jedem recht zu machen wird sehr schwer )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (9. Februar 2012)

Ah "auf" überlesen.sorry.


----------



## berkel (9. Februar 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Beim Kabelbaum am Unterrohr gibts aber wieder Genöle über die Kabel im direkten Steinbeschuß


*AUF* das Unterrohr.

Bei kurzen Tragestücken, über Bäume/Zäune heben usw. greife ich am Oberrohr und mag es nicht wenn da Züge sind. Auf dem UR stören sie schlimmstenfalls optisch, das ist mir aber schnuppe.


----------



## ollo (9. Februar 2012)

das beste wäre der Jü und Stefan entwickeln gleich noch die W-Lan Bremse und Schaltung (so wie Scylla das schon angedeutet hat) 

oder man macht gleich Innenverlegte Züge


----------



## robertg202 (9. Februar 2012)

Die Kabel IN das Unterrohr oder Oberrohr....dann ist jeder Zufrieden ;-)
Aber im Ernst: gegen "auf dem Unterrohr" gibt es eigentlich keine Einwände, oder?


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2012)

Ich finde, die Züge sollten einfach, egal wo sie laufen, IM Rahmendreieck liegen, dann dürfte doch niemand etwas zu meckern haben?  Also meine Meinung: Bremse + Schaltwerk aufs Unterrohr (und beide von dort über die Kettenstreben nach hinten, sollte ja bei Toppull-Umwerfer kein Problem sein), Umwerfer und Anschlag für Remote unters Oberrohr.

Was ich auch wichtig finde: Die Anschläge so auslegen, dass die beiden Schaltzüge und die hintere Bremsleitung jeweils UM das Steuerrohr laufen. Hatte das an einem Rahmen original so, dass der Zug vom Schaltwerk seinen ersten Anschlag direkt hinter dem Steuerrohr rechts am Oberrohr hatte, die Leitung hat dadurch so viel Druck bekommen, dass die Zugendkappe am Shifter irgendwann gebrochen ist  Nebenbei lag der Zug auch immer irgendwie "blöd".


----------



## holger.frank (9. Februar 2012)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Wenn wir noch ein 29er daraus machen, dann auf jeden Fall mit direct mount (da bleibt am meisten Bauraum um die Kettenstreben kurz zu halten).
> 
> Anti-Chainsuck klingt gut...da könnte man noch ne kleine Platte ans Yoke ansetzen...mit Langlöchern.
> 
> ...



Hi
bin auf der Suche nach einem 29 Hardtail - sollte alle features haben wie das hier vorgestellte 26"
gibts das jetzt von AluTech auch als 29?

gruss holger


----------



## mane87 (9. Februar 2012)

@holger.frank:
Ja! Siehe Beitrag  #369


----------



## Schlabbeloui (9. Februar 2012)

Ollos Idee ist eigentlich die beste... dann brauchste aber noch ne Firewall für die Wlan Schaltung, damit sich keiner reinhackt und es Ghostshifting am Berg gibt.
Für die Statussymbol-Abhängigen gibts dann bald noch iShift... mit nur zwei Gängen, aber doppelt so teuer 

@holger.frank:
Es wird das Hardtail als 26er & 29er geben. Die letzten Renderings entsprechen der finalen Version. Das einzige, wo wir noch mal rangehen ist die Zugführung, wie im letzten Post von mir angesprochen. Mit der neuen Lösung kann sich jeder die Zugführung anpassen, wie es gefällt oder wie das Bike am besten aufn Buckel passt... wenns ins richtig steile Gelände geht werde ich darauf achten, dem Lift am dem das Bike hängt nicht weh zu tun mit den Kabelführungen


----------



## Mahnitu (9. Februar 2012)

@ Schlabbeloui:

Lassen sich denn gegen Aufpreis verschiebare Ausfallenden für den Einbau einer Rohloff bekommen? Oder ist dieser Wunsch von vornherein ausgeschlossen bzw. nicht umsetzbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlabbeloui (9. Februar 2012)

Hi Mahnitu,

da musste mal den Jürgen direkt fragen, Teile gibts ja schon einige im Alutech-Pool. Von daher sollte es keine riesen Geschichte sein.
Wir hatten es sogar für die Serie in Betracht gezogen, aber das Mehrgewicht ist leider für viele ein NO-GO (unter 150gr extra bekommt man kaum einen gescheiten Verstellmechanismus hin, bei dem immer eine optimale Bremssattel-zu-Scheibe Position gewährleistet ist).


----------



## holger.frank (9. Februar 2012)

mane87 schrieb:


> @holger.frank:
> Ja! Siehe Beitrag  #369



geil!
Preis? Verfügbarkeit? Geometrie? Gewicht? Sattelstützenmasse?

gruss holger


----------



## Mahnitu (9. Februar 2012)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Hi Mahnitu,
> 
> da musste mal den Jürgen direkt fragen, Teile gibts ja schon einige im Alutech-Pool. Von daher sollte es keine riesen Geschichte sein.
> Wir hatten es sogar für die Serie in Betracht gezogen, aber das Mehrgewicht ist leider für viele ein NO-GO (unter 150gr extra bekommt man kaum einen gescheiten Verstellmechanismus hin, bei dem immer eine optimale Bremssattel-zu-Scheibe Position gewährleistet ist).



Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Werd mal beim Jürgen anfragen...

Gibt´s denn schon Bilder in Natura zu bestaunen?


----------



## Schlabbeloui (9. Februar 2012)

Geo vom 26er:


----------



## Schlabbeloui (9. Februar 2012)

Und hier das 29er Hardtail:





Sattelstütze is ne 31.6mm
Preis => Jürgen fragen
Liefertermin => grundsätzlich mit Verspätung


----------



## Schlabbeloui (9. Februar 2012)

Gewicht: unter drei Kilo

...naja das 26er in M liegt mit dem finalen Rohrsatz hoffentlich bei unter 1500gr

EDIT: nach CAD noch leichter, aber da sind keine Schweißnähte berücksichtigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lorenz-gr88 (9. Februar 2012)

Ich find jetzt übrigens auch die ganz klassische, komplett offene Schaltzugverlegung unter dem Unterrohr mit dem Plastikteil zur Umlenkung am Tretlager wieder sehr gut.
Das hab ich jetzt so an meinem neuen Genesis Latitude und das funktionierte erstaunlicherweiße sogar trotz mehrerer cm dick angefrorener Schlammschicht gut 
Stört beim tragen am Unterrohr sicher auch ned - nur der Crudcatcher ließ sich nicht ohne Beilegscheiben montieren, obwohl der Rahmen ja extra Gewindeösen dafür hat.

Es gab doch irgendwann auch mal nen Rahmen, wo die Züge in einem U-förmigen Oberrohr verliefen.
Da müsste sich doch mit dem Hydroforming jetzt auch ein passendes Rohr pressen lassen...


----------



## Mahnitu (9. Februar 2012)

Bis zur welchen Federwegslänge ist eigentlich das 29er ausgelegt? 120mm?


----------



## Schlabbeloui (9. Februar 2012)

Die Zeichungen basieren auf ner 130er Gabel... d.h. ne 140er wird sich auch noch anständig fahren lassen.
Ich denke aber, das 130mm in Verbindung mit den 29" Laufrädern vollkommen ausreichen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2012)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> ...naja das 26er in M liegt mit dem finalen Rohrsatz hoffentlich bei unter 1500gr


Das ist eine Ansage


----------



## scylla (9. Februar 2012)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Gewicht: unter drei Kilo
> 
> ...naja das 26er in M liegt mit dem finalen Rohrsatz hoffentlich bei unter 1500gr
> 
> EDIT: nach CAD noch leichter, aber da sind keine Schweißnähte berücksichtigt



wow, wenn ihr das beim fertigen rahmen wirklich halten könnt, bin ich beeindruckt


----------



## holger.frank (10. Februar 2012)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Und hier das 29er Hardtail:
> 
> [Sattelstütze is ne 31.6mm
> Preis => Jürgen fragen
> Liefertermin => grundsätzlich mit Verspätung



jupiee - ich habe meinen 29er Rahmen gefunden, Grösse M passt perfekt.
Wo kann man bestellen ?

gruss holger


----------



## der-gute (10. Februar 2012)

Emailkontakt zu Jü


----------



## MichiP (10. Februar 2012)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Die Zeichungen basieren auf ner 130er Gabel... d.h. ne 140er wird sich auch noch anständig fahren lassen.
> Ich denke aber, das 130mm in Verbindung mit den 29" Laufrädern vollkommen ausreichen.



Welche 130mm Gabel


----------



## othu (10. Februar 2012)

Die Reba/Revelation29 kannst du doch z.b. ganz easy von 140-100mm traveln!


----------



## MichiP (10. Februar 2012)

othu schrieb:


> Die Reba/Revelation29 kannst du doch z.b. ganz easy von 140-100mm traveln!




Ich weiß, aber das ist ja nicht die Frage gewesen. Mich wundert es halt das ein Gabelmaß für eine Geotabelle genommen wurde was es so nicht gibt. Klar kann man ja auch wieder hoch und runter rechnen aber komisch ist es doch(m.M.)

Sitzwinkel sehr steil, Lenkwinkel sehr flach wird ziemlich kompakt vom Sitzen her oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rick7 (10. Februar 2012)

MichiP schrieb:


> Sitzwinkel sehr steil, Lenkwinkel sehr flach wird ziemlich kompakt vom Sitzen her oder irre ich mich da?



Kommt halt auch auf die Oberrohrlänge an...mit langem O-Rohr dann genau die Kombi die gerade sehr "in" /gefragt  ist. Ich frag mich auch oft, ob das nun das Resultat aus 20 Jahren Erfahrung oder einfach nur ein Trend ist. 
Zudem würde mich dann auch interessieren woher sowas dann immer kommt...der Flache LW und das tiefe cockpit etc, ja wohl aus dem DH Sektor. 

130er Gabeln als Standard Maß ist tatsächlich etwas merkwürdig... aber 120 zu wenig 140 schon wieder zuviel^^ ne im ernst macht ja kaum nen Unterschied ob du nun 1 cm mehr oder weniger verbaust. 
Sag gibts ja auch immer noch und da variiert auch jeder Fahrer.

Cheers


----------



## ollo (10. Februar 2012)

wohl auch basierend auf der Tatsache, das Hersteller zunehmend auch auf die Menschen Hören die die Bikes in der Masse bewegen und nicht nur nach den Vorlieben einzelner Pro`s bauen und entwickeln ...... Tiefes Cockpit klar aus der DH Ecke aber bestimmt auch durch das bessere Material sind die Leute sind immer schneller Unterwegs und es sind immer die gleichen Fehler die gemacht werden, die dann aber um so Gravierender ins Auge fallen, also schuppst man den Fahrer etwas weiter nach vorne-unten


----------



## MichiP (10. Februar 2012)

hab die Geo mal kurz überschlagen. Das 29er hat einen der Steilsten Sitzwinkel und einen der flachsten Lenkwinkel. Das Oberrohr ist für ein 29er Verhältnismäßig kurz (Vergleich Größe L) Der Radstand ist wiederum länger als bei manch CC-Racer und was das Cockpit angeht wird dieses durch das höhere Steuerrohr sicherlich nicht niedrig werden.
Bin jetzt nicht wirklich ein Geoexperte aber wer hier einfach mal kauft weil er z.B. schon immer L gefahren hat wird evtl. falsch liegen. Wenn man dann wieder zum längeren Vorbau greift wird sicherlich enttäuscht werden was die Wendigkeit angeht.

Wie immer Theorie, bin gespannt was die ersten Besitzer so sagen.

Was die Gabel angeht sind 10mm mehr oder weniger sicherlich nicht relevant was die Veränderung in der Geo angeht wird sicherlich der ein oder andere für ca. 0.5° töten

Optional sollte man auch über austauschbare Ausfallenden nachdenken. Ein Alutech SSP betrieben alternativ die Coladose oder eine Alfine wären sicherlich noch mal ein Kaufgrund mehr. 

meine bescheidene Meinung beim ersten drüber schauen.




Michi


----------



## Moonboot42 (10. Februar 2012)

Rick7, Trend ist relativ, wenn man von eiener herkömlichen Geo kommt und sich mal drauf einläßt, ist es schon ganz nett. In den letzten Jahren wurden die Gabeleinbaulängen in Relation zum Federweg geringer, die Dämpfungen effektiver(weniger durchrauschen) und haben so niedrige schwerpunkte bei Bikes eher möglich gemacht. Und das ein Schwerpunkt lieber niedrig sein sollte, ist nicht nur im Mountainbikesport wichtig, die Idee hatten z.B. auch Motorsportler.

MichiP, wer nach Buchstaben kauft liegt oft falsch, Werte sind ausschlaggeben, und die Hersteller haben sich immer in dem ein oder anderem cm unterschieden, es gibt keinen "M" oder "L" Standard.
Das Steuerrohr ist angleset tauglich, also kann der Zahlenfeilscher den gewünschten LW fahren.


----------



## der-gute (10. Februar 2012)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Liefertermin => grundsätzlich mit Verspätung



gilt das für alle neuen Hardtails?

oder kommen die 26er wie geplant?


----------



## Schlabbeloui (13. Februar 2012)

Moinsen!

Zur Gabeleinbaulänge beim 29er:
Das Basiert auf den Specs für ne 2012er Revelation + 3mm Einbauhöhe für den Zero Stack Steuersatz (die liegen fast alle um die 3mm)
Marzocchi und Fuchs haben ähnliche Einbaulängen... aber auf ein Maß muss ich halt die Zeichnung festsetzen...

Die Geo:
Wir wollten, dass sich die Alutech-Gene in den Rahmen wieder finden... deswegen auch der flache Lenkwinkel.
Der steile Sitzwinkel bei den großen Größen hat sich vor allem aus dem Feedback von XXL-Fahrern ergeben, die sonst Probleme mit steigenden Vorderrädern am Berg bekommen können (weil der Schwerpunkt mit längerem Sitzrohr/Sattelhöhe ja immer weiter über Hinterrad wandert).
Bin gespannt, wie sich das beim 29er bemerkbar macht... da ist der Effekt wegen der längeren Kettenstrebe ja nicht so krass. Wenns nicht optimal ist wirds überarbeitet... nichts ist in Stein gemeißelt... wir machen weiter bisses perfekt is!

Liefertermin:
Grundsätzlich immer alles mit Verspätung... habs noch nie anders erlebt, bei keinem Hersteller.
Das ist das Los unserer Zeit... der Markt macht Druck... es wird Hektik gemacht... irgendwas geht immer schief... am Ende dauert genauso lange wie es ohne Stress gedauert hätte (weil Stress = Fehler)... aber Hauptsache alle sind gestresst  Was'n Glück ist der Jü da noch einigermaßen entspannt...


----------



## Rick7 (13. Februar 2012)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Das ist das Los unserer Zeit... der Markt macht Druck... es wird Hektik gemacht... irgendwas geht immer schief... am Ende dauert genauso lange wie es ohne Stress gedauert hätte (weil Stress = Fehler)... aber Hauptsache alle sind gestresst  Was'n Glück ist der Jü da noch einigermaßen entspannt...



 das kenne ich auch aus meinem job in der Baubranche


----------



## mr.j0e (14. Februar 2012)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Liefertermin:
> Grundsätzlich immer alles mit Verspätung... habs noch nie anders erlebt, bei keinem Hersteller.
> Das ist das Los unserer Zeit... der Markt macht Druck... es wird Hektik gemacht... irgendwas geht immer schief... am Ende dauert genauso lange wie es ohne Stress gedauert hätte (weil Stress = Fehler)... aber Hauptsache alle sind gestresst  Was'n Glück ist der Jü da noch einigermaßen entspannt...



Auf welchen Zeitpunkt wird denn aber erstmal hingearbeitet? Sommer 2012?


----------



## der-gute (14. Februar 2012)

wäre nett zu wissen...

es stapeln sich viele viele Teile im Keller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (14. Februar 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> wäre nett zu wissen...
> 
> es stapeln sich viele viele Teile im Keller



ich könnte dir eine versandadresse geben, um dir aus dieser zwickmühle rauszuhelfen


----------



## Schlabbeloui (14. Februar 2012)

... muss mal mitm Jürgen reden, der is dafür zuständig den Zulieferern Feuer unterm Hintern zu machen 

EDIT: Ich hoffe doch, dass wir am Gardasee die ersten Serienbikes mit glücklichen Besitzern oben drauf herumrollen haben


----------



## der-gute (14. Februar 2012)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> ... muss mal mitm Jürgen reden, der is dafür zuständig den Zulieferern Feuer unterm Hintern zu machen
> 
> EDIT: Ich hoffe doch, dass wir am Gardasee die ersten Serienbikes mit glücklichen Besitzern oben drauf herumrollen haben



Ich wäre gerne im April/Mai ein glücklicher Fahrer, auch wenn ich wohl nicht am Lago sein werde...


----------



## pfädchenfinder (14. Februar 2012)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> Moinsen!...
> 
> Die Geo:
> Wir wollten, dass sich die Alutech-Gene in den Rahmen wieder finden... deswegen auch der flache Lenkwinkel.
> Der steile Sitzwinkel bei den großen Größen hat sich vor allem aus dem Feedback von XXL-Fahrern ergeben, ...



sehr schön, 
bin zwar nicht sonderlich groß
brauche aber mindestens eine 420er Stütze bei L
um damit die  Kiste hoch zu treten wurden Sattelstützen um 180° gedreht, 
aus Setback wurde Setfront 

welches lichte Maß hat das Yoke?


----------



## ollo (14. Februar 2012)

Schlabbeloui schrieb:


> ... muss mal mitm Jürgen reden, der is dafür zuständig den Zulieferern Feuer unterm Hintern zu machen
> 
> .n



ich dachte das macht Igor Povloczka ...... ja genau der, der Selbst im Schatten noch einen Schatten wirft


----------



## Schlabbeloui (14. Februar 2012)

Das Yoke hat 75mm Durchlauf... ein 2.4er Reifen geht also durch.
Die ganze Geschichte ist aber gleichzeitig so angelegt, das ein schmaler Q-Faktor funktioniert, ne Hammerschmidt hat auch Platz (füe die zwei Verrückten, die da eine montieren wollen  ) und ne große 2fach-Kurbel hat auch noch Luft.

Das war ne ziemliche Zauberei alles kompatibel zu gestalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (15. Februar 2012)

gibts schon spyshots des rahmens? mich würde auch mal interessieren wie jetzt genau die gussets bei einem L rahmen aussehen würden, also zwischen oberrohr & sattelrohr.

ich denke das wird ein richtig feines gerät. 

mfg


----------



## der-gute (15. Februar 2012)

es wird keine Gussets geben, da das Oberrohr nur kurz unter der maximalen Sitzrohrlänge angeschweisst wird...

en klassischer Diamantrahmen, kein Freeride-Hardtail mit extrem tiefem Oberrohr

bei Größe L wird das Oberrohr effektiv 587,9 mm lang sein und so 3-4 cm unter dem Sitzrohrende angeschweisst


----------



## dr.juggles (15. Februar 2012)

aight!

bin trotzdem schon auf reale bilder gespannt.
könnte wohl mein nächstes hartteil werden.


----------



## Mahnitu (16. Februar 2012)

Mahnitu schrieb:


> @ Schlabbeloui:
> 
> Lassen sich denn gegen Aufpreis verschiebare Ausfallenden für den Einbau einer Rohloff bekommen? Oder ist dieser Wunsch von vornherein ausgeschlossen bzw. nicht umsetzbar?



Es wird keine speziellen Ausfallenden (verschiebare oder nach   unten geöffnete) für den Einbau einer Rohloff in absehbarer Zeit geben.

Aber durch spezielle Inserts in den Achsaufnahmen und der Nutzung eines   Speedbones kann eine individuelle Lösung gefunden werden, so Herr   Schlender.
Also am besten bei Bedarf persönlich mit Ihm absprechen.


----------



## lekanteto (27. Februar 2012)

Ich habe eine Frage zur Hinterbaulänge.
Beim 29er habt ihr ja versucht, den Hinterbau möglichst kurz zu gestalten.

Gab es beim 26er auch Diskussionen über die Hinterbaulänge?
Ein bis zwei Zentimeter weniger wären technisch doch auch noch umsetzbar oder?


----------



## xTr3Me (3. März 2012)

Im Blog gibts seit heute Bilder von den neuen HTs:
http://alutech-cycles.com/cms/


----------



## $$ghostrider$$ (3. März 2012)

"echte Bilder wären toll"
Im Blog sind die selben CAD Bilder wie hier


----------



## FR-Sniper (3. März 2012)

die Lackierung ist schon mal was ganz besonderes:


----------



## der-gute (3. März 2012)

die im Blog gezeigten Rahmen sind andere

das sind CC-Hardtail-Studien in 26" und 29"


----------



## ollo (4. März 2012)

FR-Sniper schrieb:


> die Lackierung ist schon mal was ganz besonderes:




da wird es wohl Probleme beim wiederfinden geben wenn es mal vor der Hauswand abgestellt wird  ...... oder ist das die Maurermeister Edition painted bei Paula Klinker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridge.Racer (5. März 2012)

Das liest sich aber nicht mehr so gut. http://alutech-cycles.com/cms/ âDas H26 ist ein klassisches 26â³ XC-Bike mit einer agressiven Race-Geometrie.â

Was ist den aus dem versprochenen 140mm AM Hardtail geworden?

Das Transalp Summitrider und das Liteville 101 wurden leider eingestellt. Jetzt habe ich gehofft, dass etwas was von Alutech kommt. Mal bis ende des Monats abwarten, sonst wirdâs was anderes.


----------



## Rick7 (5. März 2012)

??? Versteh ich jetzt irgendwie auch überhaupt nicht. Spontan Pläne geändert?


----------



## der-gute (5. März 2012)

boah Jungs...
das Alutech Allmountain Hardtail 1.0 kommt so wie in den Geocharts angegeben

das im Blog Vorgestellte ist ein neues Projekt.

so schwer?


----------



## Rick7 (6. März 2012)

...ja schon schwer. Wieso sind dann genau die renders vom am ht zu sehen?^^
und ja ich hab deinen post oben gelesen, sieht für mich aber trotzdem nach dem am und nicht nach cc feile aus. Leg doch mal die geochart neben die im blog geposteten Bilder und such den Fehler.
Also entweder Text passt nicht zum Bild oder umgekehrt...


----------



## lekanteto (6. März 2012)

"klassisches 26â³ XC-Bike mit einer agressiven Race-Geometrie" und dann ICGS Aufnahme finde ich auch verwirrend.


----------



## pillehille (6. März 2012)

Zum Thema Liefertermine der neuen Bikes:

______________________________
die hardtails kommen nicht vor ende sommer. bin gerade in taiwan um die letzten probleme vor ort zu lösen...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen / best regards

Jürgen Schlender
______________________________


----------



## der-gute (6. März 2012)

das is nicht sein ERNST?!

da gibts jemanden, der ihm bald aufs Dach steigen wird...
diese Jemand hat nämlich kein Bike für den Sommer.

kann nicht wahr sein...aus April wird Ende Sommer, also September.


----------



## xTr3Me (6. März 2012)

Tja ich denke Jürgen arbeitet schon bei maximaler Auslastung, aber ein Start eines Bikes zum Saisonende kostet sicherlich viel an Gewinn.


----------



## Piefke (6. März 2012)

Ende Sommer ist natürlich ein denkbar ungünstiger Zeitpunkt, wenn es erst April hieß. Das ist halt der Preis der Produktionsverlagerung. Pünktlichkeit wie in D scheint es dort nicht zu gegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (6. März 2012)

blöd is das für Vorbesteller!

hier liegen zwei Bikes in Komponenten im Keller.
alles is da, ausser der Rahmen.

das Zeug liegt nun noch 6 Monate rum
im Herbst gibts dann z.B. die 2013er Schaltungskomponenten

ein Statement von Jü wäre ganz nett!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (6. März 2012)

Hatte auch mal bei Alutech angerufen; die geschilderten Probleme mit dem taiwanesischen Lieferanten waren wirklich keine Lapalie. Was mich wundert, dass sie das hier nicht kommuniziert haben... für Vorbesteller wirklich ärgerlich. Kann ich verstehen...


----------



## Moonboot42 (6. März 2012)

Das ist wirklich Mist, aber es kommt villeicht noch was, wenn er aus Taipeh wieder zurück ist, die Messe geht noch bis zum 10.März.


----------



## wartool (6. März 2012)

verdammt.. meine Brocken habe ich also auch umsonst zusammengekauft :-(


----------



## ollo (6. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> das is nicht sein ERNST?!
> 
> da gibts jemanden, der ihm bald aufs Dach steigen wird...
> diese Jemand hat nämlich kein Bike für den Sommer.
> ...





da kann der Jü nichts für, sein Hersteller hat gezickt (Glücklich ist er darüber überhaupt nicht, verständlicherweise), wenn es nach dem Jü ginge, wären die Rahmen schon hier und Ausgeliefert, aber wer weiß was er in Taiwan geregelt hat


----------



## dr.juggles (6. März 2012)

wirklich schade mit der terminverschiebung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (6. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> da kann der Jü nichts für, sein Hersteller hat gezickt (Glücklich ist er darüber überhaupt nicht, verständlicherweise), wenn es nach dem Jü ginge, wären die Rahmen schon hier und Ausgeliefert, aber wer weiß was er in Taiwan geregelt hat



ob Taiwan jetzt zu seinem Vor- oder Nachteil wird?

viele tolle Produkte sind ja schön und gut,
aber die Marke Alutech stand bisher halt für nen kurzen Draht und für "alles ist möglich"


----------



## ollo (6. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ob Taiwan jetzt zu seinem Vor- oder Nachteil wird?
> 
> viele tolle Produkte sind ja schön und gut,
> aber die Marke Alutech stand bisher halt für nen kurzen Draht und für "alles ist möglich"




ja und Früher hatten wir einen Kaiser und vieles war aus Holz und konnte bei Nichtgefallen verbrannt werden ........... wenn jeder bereit ist 100% mehr zu zahlen kann auch in D Produziert werden, ist aber kaum einer bereit für, das Motto ist doch heute "Maximales Material zum minimalen Preis" und Alutech steht im Wandel, und da sind immer Anlaufschwierigkeiten dabei, und es dann jedem Recht zu machen, gelingt halt nicht, der ein oder andere Kunde wird dann wohl über das schmale Brett der Umstrukturierung zu einer anderen Marke wechseln, als Unternehmer kann man dann auch nur noch denken "Shit happenz, mal bist Du die Taube, mal das Denkmal" *  ....... versteh mich nicht Falsch, ich hätte auch einen Hals, aber es sollte doch langsam bekannt sein das in der Bikebranche alles Möglich und unmöglich ist. Auch die viel genannten 14 Tage Lieferzeit sind eigentlich 6 Monate in Real .

Und gerade neue Produkte verzögern sich, das sind wir doch auch schon gewöhnt, Du weißt schon  


und by the way klagen könnten die die NUR 1 Fahrrad besitzen  so ich bin raus, bevor es wieder Schläge gibt 



*Frei nach Dr. E. v. Hirschhausen


----------



## Machiavelli (7. März 2012)

Jammert weniger und holt euch für die Zwischenzeit halt ein Cheap Trick.


----------



## wartool (7. März 2012)

oder ein Summitrider 2012... das wird wohl emine Alternative werden... auch wenn mit Alutech lieber gewesen wäre...


----------



## lekanteto (7. März 2012)

wartool schrieb:


> oder ein Summitrider 2012... das wird wohl emine Alternative werden... auch wenn mit Alutech lieber gewesen wäre...


Waren beim Summitrider nicht mehrere Rahmen an der selben Stelle gebrochen?


----------



## Diman (7. März 2012)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Probleme mit dem taiwanesischen Lieferanten waren wirklich keine Lapalie.


Wenn du willst, dass es gut wird, mach es selbst. Und nicht in Taiwan.


----------



## san_andreas (7. März 2012)

Ich denke, das man sich als Hersteller von Kleinserien in TW halt immer hinten anstellen muß.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (7. März 2012)

Diman schrieb:


> Wenn du willst, dass es gut wird, mach es selbst. Und nicht in Taiwan.



Klar, mach es leicht, stabil und preiswert... irgendwas bleibt da auf der Strecke. Ich weiß auch nur, was der Jü mir erzählt hat und das ist ärgerlich, vor allem für ihn. Wenn du aber alles in D-Land machen willst brauchst Du genug Kunden, die bereit sind "was" auszugeben. Das 101 für 850.- wird wohl nicht wieder aufgelegt, obwohl es in Taiwan, oder sonstwo gemacht wurde. Das Argon FR kostet auch nicht weniger, aber dafür MiG. Ist jedoch ne Menge Holz für so ein Rad. Aber die Diskussionen gab es ja schon öfters hier. Am Ende entscheidet der Kunde!


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. März 2012)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Waren beim Summitrider nicht mehrere Rahmen an der selben Stelle gebrochen?


Passt doch... mit Glück hält der Rahmen so lange, bis das neue Alutech HT verfügbar ist


----------



## Bjoern_U. (8. März 2012)

wartool schrieb:


> oder ein Summitrider 2012... das wird wohl emine Alternative werden... auch wenn mit Alutech lieber gewesen wäre...


als Betroffener bei den Summitrider Problemen, bezweifle ich derzeit stark ob davon je eine neue Version kommt !
Die Probleme mit dem 2010/2011er Rahmen wurden auch eher totgeschwiegen und der Rahmen verschwand ganz schnell kommentarlos von der Homepage.
Wer nicht auf das Alutech warten will oder kann ist IMHO (übergangsweise?) mit einem der englischen Longtravel HT ala Ragley Troof, Cotic Bfe, etc. oder einem SC Chameleon oder auch einem Cheetah ForPleasure besser beraten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (8. März 2012)

@Bjoern U

ich habe gestern mit denen telefoniert... laut Aussage am Telefon kommen die neuen in ca. 2 Wochen auf die Page.. und ab Mitte / Ende April soll ausgeliefert werden... kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor^^ ;-P


----------



## dr.juggles (8. März 2012)

wenn nur das argon fr nicht so teuer wäre. zu dem preis würd ich mir eher ein custom stahlrahmen bruzzeln lassen oder ein titanrahmen holen.
also heißt es warten aufs alutech.


----------



## xTr3Me (8. März 2012)

So wie ich das mitkriege werden die Nicolai Rahmen oft für gute 30% weniger gekauft..


----------



## lekanteto (8. März 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> als Betroffener bei den Summitrider Problemen ...
> Die Probleme mit dem 2010/2011er Rahmen wurden auch eher totgeschwiegen und der Rahmen verschwand ganz schnell kommentarlos von der Homepage.


Das Verhalten finde ich nicht akzeptabel. Das ist für mich ein Grund bei der Firma nichts zu kaufen. Da mag die Neuauflage noch so geil werden.


----------



## pillehille (9. März 2012)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> So wie ich das mitkriege werden die Nicolai Rahmen oft für gute 30% weniger gekauft..



wo???


----------



## der-gute (9. März 2012)

beim Händler


----------



## xTr3Me (9. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> beim Händler



Etz hastes ausgeplaudert


----------



## san_andreas (10. März 2012)

Weil die halt für den Normalpreis kaum jemand kauft.


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (10. März 2012)

1300â¬ sind fÃ¼r ein Hardtail auch ein ordentliche Hausnummer, egal ob Handmade in Germany oder nicht.

Das Alutech ist genau das, wonach ich schon lange als modernen Ersatz fÃ¼r mein Specialized P.AllMountain suche. Im Mai soll das Rad stehen, ich hoffe bis dahin wird das was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (10. März 2012)

schon mal ne Seite zurück geblättert?



pillehille schrieb:


> Zum Thema Liefertermine der neuen Bikes:
> 
> ______________________________
> die hardtails kommen nicht vor ende sommer. bin gerade in taiwan um die letzten probleme vor ort zu lösen...
> ...


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (10. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> schon mal ne Seite zurück geblättert?


Ja, habe fast den kompletten Thread durchgelesen, habe diesen Post:



wartool schrieb:


> @Bjoern U
> 
> ich habe gestern mit denen telefoniert... laut Aussage am Telefon kommen die neuen in ca. 2 Wochen auf die Page.. und ab Mitte / Ende April soll ausgeliefert werden... kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor^^ ;-P



allerdings auf die Auslieferung der Alutech bezogen, bis ich den Post von Bjoern_U nochmal durchgelesen habe.


----------



## m2000 (10. März 2012)

sorry, aber dauert mir zu lang, Kleinserienmensch hin oder her....................

kann nicht sein, daß der jü sich für ein ht welches sich sicherlich gut verkaufen würde, diese blösse gibt!


----------



## der-gute (10. März 2012)

welche Blösse?

hast du das Hardtail auf der Homage von Alutech gesehen und konntest du es dort mit verbindlichem Liefertermin bestellen?

wir sprechen hier immer noch von einem Projekt und von Prototypen.

es gibt auch noch keinen fertigen Rahmen.

das Alutech Allmountain Hardtail wird kommen.
wann das sein wird, wird dann auf der Produktseite im Onlineshop zu sehen sein.


----------



## Piefke (10. März 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> welche Blösse?


Es dauert mal wieder deutlich länger als ursprünglich angekündigt, bis ein neuer Rahmen wirklich geliefert wird.


----------



## der-gute (10. März 2012)

weil vieles noch nicht klar war...
wir wollten...zum Festival...erste Bikes fertig...

so is es halt, wenn man bei anderen fertigen lässt.

aber trotzdem, ein echtes Lieferdatum gibt es nicht.

wobei voraussichtlich April 2012 auf den Bestellbestätigungen steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xTr3Me (10. März 2012)

Wieso regt ihr euch überhaupt so auf? Bei anderen Herstellern wüsstet ihr noch nicht mal dass ein neues HT kommt...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (10. März 2012)

und wenn ihr weiter rumjammert wird es auch nicht schneller gehen.... 
Ich als Jü würde mir den Mist kein weiteres mal ans Bein binden und beim nächsten neuen Alutech Bike gabe es dann auch wieder erst Infos wenn es fertig ist. Dann eben ohne die Möglichkeit noch in der Planungsphase Denkanstöße zu geben und an dem Konzept mit zu feilen !

Es gab seitens Alutech was die Lieferbarkeit angeht nur die sehr vorsichtige Aussage "Frühjahr", die aber nie wirklich genauer definiert wurde.
Das Geheule könnte man ja noch verstehen wenn es wie bei anderen Herstellern schon auf der Eurobike vorgestellt worden wär und auch schon zu bestellen ginge, aber der Liefertermin ständig nur verschoben wird.


----------



## der-gute (10. März 2012)

ich für meinen Teil sehe das sehr entspannt
vielleicht zu entspannt

mein Argon passt perfekt und eigentlich brauch ich das neue Hardtail nicht.
je länger es dauert, desto weniger muss ich mich mit dem Sinn dieser Anschaffung auseinander setzen.

ich hoffe nur nicht, das ich die Lust an diesem Bike verliere...dann wirds halt ein Fanes AM.
das wäre für mich sowieso die bessere Lösung...eigentlich.

bei meiner Holden sieht das leider anders aus.
ihr Alltagsbike is verkauft, das neue Hardtail sollte sie bei besserem Wetter dann zur Arbeit bringen.
da wäre ein Lieferdatum im Herbst eher verheerend, da das Bike dann vielleicht erstmal 6 Monate nicht benutz wird.

aber egal...es kommt, wann es kommt.
macher kann man sowieso nix und ich will mich nicht mehr über so triviale Dinge aufregen...dafür is der Tag zu kurz.


----------



## ollo (11. März 2012)

man kann auch mit nem Fully zur Arbeit Fahren und mit einem Hardtail auch mal wenn nicht die Sonne scheint ........ ach ja die Bikebranche, das wäre was für die Gebrüder Grimm gewesen Märchen, Fabelwesen und böse Zauberer,......


----------



## FloriLori (11. März 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> man kann auch mit nem Fully zur Arbeit Fahren und mit einem Hardtail auch mal wenn nicht die Sonne scheint ........ ach ja die Bikebranche, das wäre was für die Gebrüder Grimm gewesen Märchen, Fabelwesen und böse Zauberer,......


Made my day!


----------



## mdk187? (21. März 2012)

Klappt die Lieferung bis Mai nun oder wird es tatsächlich September?


----------



## ollo (21. März 2012)

mdk187? schrieb:


> Klappt die Lieferung bis Mai nun oder wird es tatsächlich September?



[email protected]  kann das richtig gut beantworten


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. April 2012)

Der Umzug wird zwar gerade Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, aber gibt es schon News von den Hardtail Rahmen?


----------



## wartool (25. April 2012)

ich habe am Samstag beim Testival bei Hibike kurz mit Jürgen geredet.

Er meinte, dass die endgültige Entscheidung, ob es 26, 27,5 und 29 Zoll, oder nur 27,5 und 29 Zoll Laufrad-geeignete Rahmen geben soll noch nicht gefallen sei.

Meine persönliche Einschätzung ist, dass das dann auch im Herbst nichts werden wird... leider... und ohne 26" bin ich leider auch gezwungen mich nach Alternativen umzuschauen.. echt schade..


----------



## san_andreas (25. April 2012)

Also, gerade beim Hardtail gibt es doch tatsächlich viele schöne Alternativen zum Alutech, von Stahl über Alu, Titan und Carbon.

In dem Segment gibt einige interessante Hersteller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-gute (25. April 2012)

leider nicht mit X12 und XL im Angebot.

das ZS44/56 Steuerrohr is auch was gutes...

wir ham hier ein formidables Übergangsbike für die Holde besorgt
und mein Argon fährt auch noch ein/zwei Tage


----------



## Tyler1977 (26. April 2012)

In der angepeilten Preisklasse und den Optionen (inkl. Steckachse) fällt mir zumindest da aktuell keine Alternative ein.

Transition und On One liefern zwar Ähnliches in Stahl bzw. Carbon, aber das einzig vergleichbare Modell ist mit dem Liteville 101 (das auch teuer gewesen sein dürfte) würde ja wieder vom Markt genommen.


----------



## m2000 (26. April 2012)

Und wenn es keine 26er Variante gibt, dann bin ich endgültig raus...


----------



## Spirit_Moon (28. April 2012)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> In der angepeilten Preisklasse und den Optionen (inkl. Steckachse) fällt mir zumindest da aktuell keine Alternative ein.
> 
> Transition und On One liefern zwar Ähnliches in Stahl bzw. Carbon, aber das einzig vergleichbare Modell ist mit dem Liteville 101 (das auch teuer gewesen sein dürfte) würde ja wieder vom Markt genommen.



Jap, schade.... das 101 war dann wohl seiner Zeit voraus. 

Ich habe aber Geduld und warte bis das Alutech kommt.


----------



## dr.juggles (1. Mai 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Also, gerade beim Hardtail gibt es doch tatsächlich viele schöne Alternativen zum Alutech, von Stahl über Alu, Titan und Carbon.
> 
> In dem Segment gibt einige interessante Hersteller.



welche denn?

ich hoffe, das alutech ht kommt noch irgendwann in 26". der preis und die features sind heiß!


----------



## dr.juggles (11. Juni 2012)

any news on se hardtail?


----------



## Wipp (16. Juni 2012)

Es ist so weit.....Prototypen gesichtet



 650B


[/ 29er

und?.........


----------



## Um-Lei-Tung (16. Juni 2012)

Scharf!
Sitzwinkel sieht recht flach aus, optisch aber sehr gelungen!
Und wenn ich das richtig sehe steckt da ne Lyric bzw. 55 drin!

Steckachsaufnahme, dickes Steuerrohr.. was will man mehr?


----------



## der-gute (16. Juni 2012)

Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Und wenn ich das richtig sehe steckt da ne Lyric bzw. 55 drin!



du siehst bei dem ersten aber, das es 650B is



Um-Lei-Tung schrieb:


> Steckachsaufnahme, dickes Steuerrohr.. was will man mehr?



LIEFERBARKEIT!

sorry, aber ein Prototyp mit 650B oder 29" hat mich noch nicht um.
solange die Produktion und deren Kosten nicht geklärt ist,
glaub ich noch nix...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (16. Juni 2012)

hell yeah


----------



## Sath (16. Juni 2012)

29er, 650B   :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## Spirit_Moon (17. Juni 2012)

geiles Teil. Ich bin gespannt ob das Gewicht gehalten werden konnte .


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juni 2012)

Negativ-Vorbau und 650B - igitt!! :kotz: Der Sitzwinkel wirkt echt etwas flach...! Aber ansonsten schauts gut aus.

Hier noch ein Foto von Freesoul:


----------



## ollo (19. Juni 2012)

@smubob

mach Dir mal wegen dem Vorbau keine Gedanken, der Jürgen hatte keinen anderen..... ich habe am Tag der fast Endmontage in Willingen bei Reset einen "Normalen" geholt, nur leider waren die Fotografen mal wieder schneller   und vielleicht gehen da irgendwann nicht nur 650B rein sondern auch normale 26"


----------



## ONE78 (19. Juni 2012)

welche breite hat denn der nobby vorn?
bzw konkret: passt ein 2.4er in ne lyrik?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morph027 (19. Juni 2012)

Ja, hat nur mal gaaaar nichts mit dem Rahmen zu tun, um den's hier geht.


----------



## ollo (19. Juni 2012)

ONE78 schrieb:


> welche breite hat denn der nobby vorn?
> bzw konkret: passt ein 2.4er in ne lyrik?




es war zu 99% ein 2,35 er und das war sehr sehr eng an der Gabel, bei der BOS Deville war mehr platz mit dem selben Laufrad....... habe da auch ein Foto von, lässt sich aber nicht hochladen


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juni 2012)

das mit dem flachen sitzrohr müßte man mal auf dem papier sehen...
650b schmal = 26zoll breit, oder nicht?


----------



## dr.juggles (20. Juni 2012)

wenns kein 26" geben sollte bin ich raus


----------



## FloriLori (20. Juni 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> wenns kein 26" geben sollte bin ich raus


ich auch. schade!


----------



## ollo (20. Juni 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> wenns kein 26" geben sollte bin ich raus



Männers, so wie ich es verstanden habe geht beim 650B sowohl als auch (Verstelloption ist wohl angedacht) und die 160 mm Gabel in einem AM Hardtail ist wohl auch ein bisschen Fett, bzw. lässt den Sitzwinkel zu flach wirken. 

Eins weiß ich, leicht ist es schon mal  ................ und nein genau Gramm Angaben habe ich nicht, ich habe es so wie es ist über das Messegelände schieben und tragen müßen.


----------



## dr.juggles (20. Juni 2012)

emailantwort von jü:

Wir werden kein 26 davon bauen. Ich sehe da keine zukunft auf dauer

Dank derjü


----------



## ollo (20. Juni 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> emailantwort von jü:
> 
> Wir werden kein 26 davon bauen. Ich sehe da keine zukunft auf dauer
> 
> Dank derjü




nu gut, ...... wie gut das in ein 27,5 Rahmen auch ein 26er LR rein passt, mal sehen um was es dann wirklich ging bei dem Ausfallenden Verstellgeplauder


----------



## böser_wolf (20. Juni 2012)

ich finds schade das der jü von den wechsel ausfallenden weg geht 

keine rohloff allfine  oder ssp aufbauten   mehr möglich 

sehr schade 

sonst schick


----------



## der-gute (20. Juni 2012)

ollo...

ein für 650B geschnittener Rahmen wäre mit 26" bestimmt nicht perfekt

und ne 160er Gabel im Hardtail? Klar!
du bist gerne eingeladen, deine Räder in Süddeutschland richtig zu nutzen.
dazu gehören auch FR-Hardtail Runden mit Menschen > 100 kg, die von einer steiferen Lyrik profitieren...

ich muss das 650B oder 29" mal testen,
aber erst wenn es mehr Reifen als Nobby Nic oder Ardent dafür gibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motoerhead (20. Juni 2012)

im Bezug auf diese Kategorie von HT, kann ich mir das schon vorstellen.... aber erst wenn passende Gabeln und für diese Art von Rad und auch passende Reifen gibt... 

schön wäre es gewesen, wenn einfach austauschbare Ausfallenden angeboten worden wären. 
man könnte 650b fahren oder 26", vielleicht eine rohloff mit Riemen verbauen... usw.
(ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich nicht weiß ob es Probleme mit der Geo gäbe, würde man Ausfallenden für zwei verschieden LR Größen anbieten. man möge mir meine Unwissenheit verzeihen) 

Schlecht ist es natürlich, wenn man vor einem Jahr einen ht Rahmen anpreist, der angeblich bis zur Eurobike zu sehen ist und man dann ein Jahr später sagen muss: 'sorry es gibt kein 26 zoll' 

man muss aber sagen, dass das was ich jetzt geschrieben hab feinstes Stammtischgelaber ist.
ich kann mir vorstellen, das es schwer genug ist den Markt abzuschätzen und möchte mir es nicht zutrauen. der Jürgen wir mehr Wissen über den aktuellen Sand der Dinge haben wie ich und deswegen wird er schon wissen was zu tun ist und was nicht. 

leider bin ich auch draußen, denn ich habe nur Sachen für 26 zoll daheim liegen  und leider nichts für 650b

doch was spricht dagegen den Rahmen, der für 650b bestimmt ist mit 26" aufzubauen???


----------



## ollo (20. Juni 2012)

der-gute schrieb:


> ollo...
> 
> ein für 650B geschnittener Rahmen wäre mit 26" bestimmt nicht perfekt
> 
> ...




schauen wir mal dann sehen wir schon ....... 160 für ein AM Hardtail ist schon fett, aber das waren 180 mm Gabel für ein 115 mm MK2 auch schon und du weißt bei Rahmenmisshandlungen bin ich der letzte der Nö sagt  .......Räder richtig nutzen, nee nee wieder leicht Sarkastisch aufgelegt heuer.... hmmm


----------



## san_andreas (20. Juni 2012)

Toll, wie die Hersteller jetzt 650 durchprügeln.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Juni 2012)

was bin ich froh nicht auf das HT gewartet habe und mir einen Ersatz gesucht habe
Ich würde heute immer noch auf meinen vorhandenen Anbauteilen sitzen und müsste nun ärgerlicherweise feststellen, dass ich Gabel, LRS und Reifen doch nicht wie geplant verwenden kann 
Denn so wie es letztes Jahr angepriesen und durch die rege Diskussion ausgefeilt wurde, wird es scheinbar wohl doch nicht kommen.

Und auch wenn Jü auf jedem Festival noch so oft die (26") Lyrik mit der 650B CC Reifen in die Kamera hält, gefallen tut es (mir) nicht. 
Denn auch wenn sich das VR noch drehen lässt, reicht doch schon eine verhältnismäßig kleine Menge Matsch&Laub und schon geht nichts mehr.
Wenn (!) die Gabel und auch die Reifenhersteller mal brauchbare Gabeln & Reifen fürs 650 Format bringen, kann man es ja mal ausprobieren. 
Eventuell hat Jü da auch mehr Infos was da an Komponenten kommen wird. Aber wenn ich mir anschaue wie langsam und zögerlich das beim 29er Gedöhns vorangeht....dann wird das hier wohl noch Jahre dauern bis es 650B Sachen in ausreichenden Stückzahlen & Auswahl zu kaufen gibt. 

Und in der Praxis und im direkten subjektiven Vergleich, also ohne Bike-Bravo-Messgeräte-Schnickschnack und mit durchschnittlicher 08/15 Biker Kondition/Fahrtechnik/Fahrpraxis, verspreche ich mir nicht wirklich viel davon. 
Spürbar ja, aber auch für den Normal-Biker letztendlich nutzbar ? 
Insbesondere in dem angepeilten Sektor AM-Hardtail ? 
Ich weiß nicht....

und dabei hätte das HT so gut die Lücke des eingestellten LV 101 ausgefüllt


----------



## Bjoern_U. (20. Juni 2012)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Toll, wie die Hersteller jetzt 650 durchprügeln.


die können prügeln was sie wollen
wir müssen es nicht kaufen


----------



## old_school (20. Juni 2012)

Hurra, Geld gespart, außer 26 Zoll kommt für mich gar nichts in frage  

Cool, dass ich mir wenigstens die Fanes Nr. 26  gesichert habe


----------



## san_andreas (20. Juni 2012)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> die können prügeln was sie wollen
> wir müssen es nicht kaufen



Hast recht ! Mich nervt vorallem, dass noch nicht mal im geringsten Komponenten verfügbar sind, noch nicht mal nächste Saison.


----------



## dr.juggles (20. Juni 2012)

welche alternative gibts jetzt noch?
das liteville 101 haben sie ja eingestellt.
das argon fr kostet gleich das doppelte vom angepeilten alutech rahmen 
ich will doch nur ein schnödes am hardtail und keine dirt/4x schaukel.


----------



## darkJST (20. Juni 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> welche alternative gibts jetzt noch?
> das liteville 101 haben sie ja eingestellt.
> das argon fr kostet gleich das doppelte vom angepeilten alutech rahmen
> ich will doch nur ein schnödes am hardtail und keine dirt/4x schaukel.



Dann schau dich mal da um, irgendein User da hat auch eine ausführliche Liste passender Räder in seiner Signatur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (20. Juni 2012)

das alutech ht hätte mir jetzt super gefallen.
hat alle gimmicks die ich mir wünsche zu einem guten kurs.

die meisten am hardtailrahmen aus der liste gefallen mir nicht.


----------



## Piefke (20. Juni 2012)

650B ist in ein paar Jahren genau so bedeutunglos wie heute SPV oder 1.5. Das waren auch mal große Hypes, die kein Mensch wirklich gebraucht hat.
Warum muss Alutech diesen Mist mitmachen?


----------



## Tyler1977 (20. Juni 2012)

1. Weil nächstes Jahr viele darauf setzen und es anscheinend eine sinnvolle Verbindung ist, wenn man mit den Vorteilen größerer Räder längere Federwege realisieren möchte.

2. Eben weil es gehyped wird und das zumindest für die nächste Zeit potentielle Neukunden mit sich zieht. Alutech zieht mit dem 29er ja auch recht spät dem Trend nach, zumindest im HT Sektor sind die ja mittlerweile durchaus Umsatzträger. Nicolai z.B. scheint bei 650B ja auch mitzuziehen und Liteville sich anscheinend ja mittlerweile ganz aus dem HT Sektor zurückgezogen.

3. Ob 650B sich durchsetzen wird bleibt abzuwarten. Mit den angesprochenen Standards würde ich das nicht vergleichen. 29er wurden hierzulande auch erst belächelt, als die großen Hersteller mitgezogen sind ging der Boom dann erst los. Bei 650b scheinen direkt viele Branchengrößen mitzuziehen und besonders jene, die bei 29ern spät aufgesprungen sind. Der Support durch Bikefirmen und Komponentenhersteller dürfte das nicht zu einer Eintagsfliege werden lassen.


----------



## FloriLori (20. Juni 2012)

Kann man nicht auf den Zug aufspringen wenn er voll im Gange ist. Klar Innovationen hin oder her. Aber ein nicht unbedeutender Anteil von Leuten wünscht sich einfach ein 26 AM Hardtail. Ich meine ich hab auch noch Gabeln, Laufradsätze Reifen usw. hier liegen und da ist für mich der Nutzwert einfach höher als der Verkaufswert


----------



## Tyler1977 (21. Juni 2012)

Nur weil 2 Prototypen mit anderem Format gezeigt wurden heisst es ja nicht, das keines kommen wird (oder habe ich ein offizielles Statement dazu überlesen?)...


----------



## scylla (21. Juni 2012)

wie ist das eigentlich bei 650b und kleinen rahmen mit der zehenspitzen vs. vorderrad-kollision?
bei 29'' ist das durchaus ein thema. ich bin's schon mal kurz gefahren (also nicht das alutech sondern ein niner ) und fand das überrollverhalten von den riesenrädern supertoll! für ein cc-hardtail wäre das meine wahl. aber für alle anderen einsatzzwecke als gemäßigte flowtrails und forstpisten wäre das für mich dennoch raus! bringt ja nichts wenn es schön über jeden stein rollt, wenn ich mich dann in der kehre lang mache, weil ich nicht aufgepasst habe, wo mein fuß steht beim einlenken 
bei 650b könnte das durchaus auch noch ein problem sein, wenn man mal auf die idee kommt, ordentliche reifen draufzuziehen und nicht diese schmalen cc-pellen die momentan überall drauf sind, damit die 650b räder noch durch 26'' gabeln durchpassen. geh mal davon aus, das hat (schon allein mangels verfügbarkeit von dicken reifen für 650b) noch keiner ausprobiert?

wenn der trend so weitergeht und es bald viele bikes ausschließlich nur noch mit großen laufrädern gibt, dann werde ich noch zum retro-fanatiker 
als option -> cool!
ausschließlich für alle rahmengrößen -> 

was ich sinnvoll fände: die laufradgröße der rahmengröße anpassen. das wär's doch mal  also für xs und s normale 26'', für m und l 650b und für xl dann 29''

@ollo
160mm gabel? das hab ich mir auch gewünscht (und hab's jetzt auch in meinem engländer), und ich wiege keine 100kg 
schon allein weil die lyrik so gut geht. wirklich den federweg nutzen? nö, nicht bei hardtailmäßig straffer gabeleinstellung, außer bei wirklich groben fahrfehlern! aber ist halt trotzdem geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (21. Juni 2012)

Also meine Erfahrungen mit Enduro Hardtails, waren recht positiv, bis auf die Tretlagerhöhe. Beim Fully bewegt sich das Tretlager durch das einfederne HR auch unter Nabenmitte und das ganze fährt sich ruhiger. 
Genau hier finde ich nun 650B sehr geil. Man kann die Kurbel da lassen wo sie beim 26er auch ist, aber durch die 12mm größeren LR wandert die Nabenebene nach oben und man hat so schon einen sehr tiefen Schwerpunkt, ohne aufzusetzen. Hier (und im AM EN-Bereich)finde ich es sinnvoll, auch weil man den 26er FRHT Markt umgeht und eins der ersten 650B FrHT anbieten kann. Gut dieser Thread hat dann eher weniger damit zu tun.


----------



## a.nienie (21. Juni 2012)

wenn genug 650b material zu haben ist - ok. sonst nein.
und statt 650b zu pushen wäre es mal an der zeit ordentlich 29zoll komponenten zu produzieren. eine lyrik 29 und ich würde mein 26zoll HT in rente schicken.


----------



## motoerhead (21. Juni 2012)

was ich einfach komisch finde, alutech macht doch bestimmt den meisten Umsatz mit dem Verkauf eines Rahmens und ist nicht gerade bekannt dafür, dass man ein komplettbike kaufen kann. wer bitte schön soll sich jetzt den 650b rahmen kaufen?
oder wird damit gerechnet, dass es einem als komplettbike aus den händen gerissen wird? und wenn dann wird es vielleicht zu verspätungen kommen weil nur ein zulieferer von den 'bereits ach so gut voranden 650b teilen' nichts mehr hat... bzw nie mals was hatte. 

ob man sich damit einen gefallen macht???

aber vielleicht gitb es einen lösung für uns 26'' fahrer... und dann hoffe ich mal, dass es kein kompromiss wird 

da ja das Ht soweit schon steht und alles anscheined fix ist, wäre doch mal einen stellungnahme von seiten Alutech mal nicht schlecht....


----------



## san_andreas (21. Juni 2012)

Hier steht doch alles drin:



dr.juggles schrieb:


> emailantwort von jü:
> 
> Wir werden kein 26 davon bauen. Ich sehe da keine zukunft auf dauer
> 
> Dank derjü


----------



## ollo (21. Juni 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> .....
> @ollo
> 160mm gabel? das hab ich mir auch gewünscht (und hab's jetzt auch in meinem engländer), und ich wiege keine 100kg
> schon allein weil die lyrik so gut geht. wirklich den federweg nutzen? nö, nicht bei hardtailmäßig straffer gabeleinstellung, außer bei wirklich groben fahrfehlern! aber ist halt trotzdem geil




Guten Morgen die Dame 

ich sage ja auch nicht, "um Gottes willen seit ihr verrückt" oder "das darf man nicht" es scheiterte eher am Kausalen Zusammenhang zwischen der Bezeichnung Allmountain + Enduro Gabel , wobei die Übergänge zwischen AM und ED  fließend und für jeden individuell sind. Solange alles passt und es sich gut Anfühlt kann doch jeder machen was er will, mach ich ja auch mit meinen 2,2 Pellen auf einem 170 mm Enduro 


Gestern so bei einem Bierchen auf der Banke, da dachte ich so "wenn jetzt ein 29" oder 27,5" besser über einen Stein mit X Höhe rollt als ein 26", dann ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis die Steine mit x Höhe auftauchen über die auch ein 27,5 oder 29" nicht mehr gut rüberkommt (dann kommt bestimmt "Brandnew an fresh from US A der 32" Wahnsinn) . Was wiederum meine Forderung nach einem DIN Trail erweckte ....... deswegen Fordere ich 

*DIN Genormte Trails jeweils für 26", 27,5" und 29" Räder, *

damit jeder mit seiner Lieblings Laufradgröße anständig fahren kann und alle Steine und Kanten schafft ohne daran zu scheitern

.


----------



## scylla (21. Juni 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> *DIN Genormte Trails jeweils für 26", 27,5" und 29" Räder, *
> 
> damit jeder mit seiner Lieblings Laufradgröße anständig fahren kann und alle Steine und Kanten schafft ohne daran zu scheitern
> 
> .





aber dann bitte auch noch separat untergliedert für conti baron 2.5 oder schwalbe racing ralph 2.0 

im allertiefsten grund genommen bräuchten wir doch alle nur baumarkt-starrgabel-räder mit cantis. mit ausreichend skills kommt man damit schließlich auch überall hin 
aber das wäre ja erstens langweilig, zweitens mühsam, und drittens würde es massig arbeitsplätze vernichten. also her mit einer vierten laufradgröße. 32'' ist doch eh schon wieder out. 36 ist das neue 29 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYt6IqaHk_Q"]36er stair ride      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Moonboot42 (21. Juni 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> *DIN Genormte Trails jeweils für 26", 27,5" und 29" Räder, *
> 
> 
> 
> .





Ja sag ich ja auch immer. Unser Vorhaben scheitert aber an der Durchsetzbarkeit. Wie sehen denn die Strafen aus wenn sich die Natur mal nicht an die Vorgaben hält. Darf ich dann einen Stein mit dem Vorschlaghammer kleinmachen?


----------



## ollo (21. Juni 2012)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> ....... Wie sehen denn die Strafen aus wenn sich die Natur mal nicht an die Vorgaben hält. .....





das hier http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...a=X&ei=PuHiT-y2EorRtAazpJ3BBg&ved=0CBkQ9QEwAg ist das einzige was die Natur dann versteht und in der Hoffnung das es dann von Stein zu Stein weitergegeben wird vom Vater an den Sohn usw. kann ja nicht angehen das ein paar nicht DIN konforme Steine einer zur Mond fliegenden "Rasse" das Hobby versaut ..... das geht entschieden zu weit


----------



## Moonboot42 (21. Juni 2012)

Das verlagert nur das Problem zur Seite hin, wirklich kommunikativ sind die Freunde auch nicht, da reichts allerhöchstens zu Absprachen mal nen schönen Rockgarden oder die Alpen zu bilden.
"Teile und Herrsche" muß das heißen für die dominate Spezies.






Ich hoffe die wissen dann Bescheid!


----------



## dr.juggles (23. Juni 2012)

wie wärs mit einer volksabstimmung pro 26"?
wer braucht schon eine dritte startbahn? ich brauch 26"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (23. Juni 2012)

Worin besteht das problem denn, ist doch kein problem da nen 26er lrs reinzuhängen....

Zu lange kettenstreben?


----------



## scylla (23. Juni 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Worin besteht das problem denn, ist doch kein problem da nen 26er lrs reinzuhängen....
> 
> Zu lange kettenstreben?



jup. zumindest wenn der hinterbau für 650b mit freigang für anständige reifen ausgelegt ist. das mag für manche anwendungen sogar stabilität verschaffen, aber für andere auch wieder ein nachteil sein. das läuft dann auch wieder unter "wie man's macht ist's falsch"


----------



## Teguerite (23. Juni 2012)

Schade, also doch kein 26". Dann gebe ich eben anderswo meine Kohle aus.


----------



## RnR Dude (24. Juni 2012)

rigger schrieb:


> Worin besteht das problem denn, ist doch kein problem da nen 26er lrs reinzuhängen....
> 
> Zu lange kettenstreben?



Auf dem Bikefestival in Willingen meinte einer aus der YT Industries Truppe: "Wir haben in unser 26er Wicked (AM Bike) einfach schmale 650b Räder geschraubt. Die haben den gleichen Durchmesser wie breite 26" Räder."

Scheint also ohne Probleme zu gehen. Nur wenn schmale 650b Reifen und breite 26" den gleichen Durchmesser haben, warum dann die neue Laufradgröße. Die Vorteile von breiten 650b Reifen sind doch dann wahrscheinlich nur marginal.


----------



## hasardeur (24. Juni 2012)

Nun ja, der Sinn von 650B ist ja wohl nicht, kleinere Reifen fahren zu können. Ich finde dieses ganze "26'' - was anderes kommte mir nicht in die Tüte bzw. ans Rad" total überflüssig, solange man es nicht selbst probiert hat. Und selbst dann mag der Eine damit gut klarkommen und der Andere nicht. Schließlich fährt auch nicht jeder 24'' am DH-Bike.

Für ein AM und gerade für ein AM-Hardtail halte ich 27,5" für eine gute Idee, da es schließlich darum geht, möglichst durch jedes Gelände pflügen zu können, jedoch nicht, jeden Bikepark zu bezwingen.

Und der ganze Zulieferkram ist nur eine Frage der Zeit, ähnlich wie bei allen anderen Neuerungen.

Ich bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass diese Diskussionen hier polarisieren und nicht den Markt widerspiegeln.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Juni 2012)

naja, es kommt eben auch darauf an ob man sich mit dem neuen Rahmen ein komplett neues Bike aufbauen will/wollte und entsprechend alle neuen Standards mitmachen kann oder ob man sich mit vorhandenen (guten) Teilen ein (günstiges) Zweit/Dritt Bike aufbauen will/wollte. (letzteres war ursprünglich mein Vorhaben, aber ich habe glücklicherweise schon im letzten Oktober einen adäquaten Ersatz gefunden ) 
26" Gabeln, LRS und Reifen nur in die Tonne kloppen weil jetzt 650B, 29" oder sonst ein toller neuer Standard von den Herstellern & Bike-Bravos als neue Sau durch Dorf getrieben wird, kann und will sich nicht jeder leisten. Und gefallen muss einem das neue Zeugs schon gar nicht und das mit den Messwerten das dies oder das besser ist.....wer viel misst, misst Mist 

Wenn man sich dann mal anschaut, was es selbst heute erst, nach über 3 oder 4 Jahren der 29" Berieselung/Belehrung, für eine geringe Auswahl an 29" Gabeln mit mehr als 140mm FW oder wie wenig 29" AM/EN/FR Reifen ab 2,3" Breite es gibt, dann kann man nur hoffen, dass die Hersteller daraus gelernt haben. 
Die Hersteller sollten/müssen bei 650B den Markt gleich komplett bedienen und nicht wieder Jahre lang Produkte nur tröpfchenweise präsentieren.


----------



## hasardeur (24. Juni 2012)

Du lieferst selbst die Argumente für 650B. Mehr als 140mm Federweg für 29" ist eben Blödsinn (Steifigkeit, resultierende Höhe). Genau dafür gibt es 650B. 

Die späte Versorgung mit 29" Teilen lag doch auch am Boykott dieser LR-Größe. Heute setzt es sich durch. Ich habe gerade gestern mit einem Nachwuchs-Rennfahrer gesprochen und er hätte liebend gern ein 29" Bike, weil er eben genau die oft geschilderten Vorteile bei seiner Konkurrenz erfährt.

Aber klar, ein ganzes Arsenal an 26" Teilen wegen eines 650B-Rahmens in die Tonne zu treten, ist Schwachsinn.

Ich glaube, die Entscheidung vom Jü ist richtig, dem AM-HT größere Räder mit Potenial für mehr Federweg zu verpassen. Nur vielleicht ist er etwas zu früh.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (24. Juni 2012)

Das ginge schon mit langen Federwegen bei 29". Nur hat 29" einfach das Problem, dass wenn man es genauso steif wie die 26" Sachen haben will, sich dies eben im Gewicht niederschlägt. Und dann ist IMHO der Vorteil der Riesenräder zum Großteil weg wenn ich plötzlich 2-3kg mehr habe. 
Ob da 650B der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist oder doch nur der trotzige Versuch der Industrie Hauptsache doch noch irgendwas neues zu präsentieren (um den gesättigten 26" Markt zu umgehen...) bzw. auf dem Markt zu prügeln wird sich zeigen.
Ich für meinen Teil bin für die nächsten ~2-3 Jahre gut aufgestellt. Meine derzeit in Benutzung stehenden Bikes sind recht aktuell ausgestattet und alle Bj. 2010-2012. Ich kann mich zurück lehnen und zuschauen was kommt 
Einzig beim ursprünglich geplanten Alutech 26" HT Rahmen wäre ich wahrscheinlich doch schwach geworden, da der eben alles haben sollte was ich in einem AM Hardtail haben will.


----------



## Piefke (25. Juni 2012)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Du lieferst selbst die Argumente für 650B. Mehr als 140mm Federweg für 29" ist eben Blödsinn (Steifigkeit, resultierende Höhe). Genau dafür gibt es 650B.


Dafür gibt es 26".
Alles was grßer als 26" ist, mag für Rennräder, Trekkingbikes oder CC-Bikes gut sein, im richtigen Gelände hat es nichts verloren.
Warum muss jeder Hype von den Amis mitgemacht werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (25. Juni 2012)

Piefke schrieb:


> Warum muss jeder Hype von den Amis mitgemacht werden?



Alles Neue muss ja nicht schlecht sein. So hat man früher auch mal über Disc-Bremsen und Federgabeln geredet 
Man muss es aber differenziert betrachten, und es gibt sicherlich Einsatzbereiche, für die kleinere Laufräder immer noch besser sind als große, Überrollverhalten und Fahrstabilität hin oder her. Da ist es halt die Frage, als was der Hersteller sein Produkt sieht und wie er es aufstellen will. Da das Alutech-Hardtail nur mit großen Rädern kommen soll gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die Tendenz sehr Richtung "Allmountain" (heißt ja auch so) gehen soll, also Einsatz eher auf schnellen und nicht ganz so verwinkelten Strecken. Dafür sehe ich große Räder schon als Vorteil. Alle, die was anderes haben wollen, sind nun halt beleidigt. Aber man kann es ja schließlich nicht allen recht machen, und es gibt ja auch noch andere schöne Räder mit 26'' 

PS: außerdem hat doch schon jeder ein 26'', da muss schon regelmäßig was Neues her, sonst bräuchte man sich ja nicht jedes Jahr alles neu zu kaufen


----------



## hasardeur (25. Juni 2012)

Lasst doch jeden diese Entscheidung für sich treffen, vor allem, wenn man keine eigenen Erfahrungen hat. Die Vor- und Nachteile großer Räder sind erklärbar. Letztlich bleibt es eine Frage der persönlichen Präferenzen.
Ich bin am Wochenende einige Trails gefahren, auf denen 26" super war, weil verwinkelt, schmal und ziemlich schmale Senken. Für andere Stellen wären große Räder klasse gewesen (arge Wurzelteppiche, felsig-verblockt, Stufen bergauf. Ich bin mit 26" Rädern gut klargekommen, mit 27,5" wäre es aber vielleicht noch ein bisschen besser gegangen.

Ich will nicht sagen, 650B sei die Lösung meiner fahrtechnischen Defizite, aber will auch nicht etwas als Marketing-Hype verteufeln, nur weil es neu ist und ich selbst nicht unbedingt drauf gewartet habe. Also locker bleiben und das aus dem Regal nehmen, was passt und gefällt. Ist doch klasse, wählen zu können.


----------



## Kings_DH (25. Juli 2012)

Glaubt ihr man kann das ganze mit Gates Zahnriemen fahren, wie der Megavalanche Challenger Gewinner? Oder Rohloff? Weil jemand geschrieben hat es gibt evtl. verschiedene Lösungen für die Ausfallenden? Oder missverstehe ich da was?
Wann kommt der Rahmen denn nun? 
Das mit 27,5" ist mir auch noch ein wenig suspekt da es einfach noch kaum Teile gibt (Federgabel, LRS, ...) naja, abwarten ...

Danke für ne Info vorab


----------



## hasardeur (25. Juli 2012)

Wenn Rohloff geht, sollte mMn auch Gates-Riemen funktionieren, sind doch nur andere Ritzel/Kettenblätter.

alternativ....

mail to: [email protected]

Der weiß das bestimmt


----------



## böser_wolf (25. Juli 2012)

ich dachte  rohloff ist raus 
wegen 12/142

und gates geht nur wenn wie beim argon fr
den riemen durch fädeln kannst 
sprich die kettenstebe nicht fest mit der sattelstrebe verbunden ist 

zb cheap trick  geht nicht


----------



## hasardeur (25. Juli 2012)

Stimmt, den Riemen kann man nicht öffnen....daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht...also bräuchte man ein abnehmbares Ausfallende...das hat das HT aber nicht, also wird es wohl nix..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (25. Juli 2012)

Rohloff und Gates geht auch nicht wegen den Tolleranzen, das möchte Rohloff erst selbst bei jedem Rad austesten, bis sie da Garantie für ihre Nabe geben.
http://velotraum.de/news/kein-Gates-Carbon-Drive-riemenantrieb-bei-velotraum-fuer-2010


----------



## Kings_DH (25. Juli 2012)

aber das bmxtb von nicolai kann auch mit gates gefahren werden, obwohl "nur" ausfallende wechselbar ist wie beim cheaptrick. da gibt es auch keine sich öffnende sitzstrebe/kettenstrebe?! hmm ...


----------



## Kings_DH (25. Juli 2012)

und im lagerverkauf von alutech ist das cheaptrick city drin, mit gates ;-)


----------



## böser_wolf (26. Juli 2012)

stimmt aber der ist auch anders gemacht 
sprich kannste öffnen

bmxtb geht nur beim bmxtb race


----------



## dr.juggles (1. September 2012)

any news?


----------



## der-gute (1. September 2012)

nur ein Proto
Produktion steht noch in den Sternen


----------



## dr.juggles (1. September 2012)

also doch argon am


----------



## der-gute (1. September 2012)

jepp

ggf. auch Argon AM Pinion GCD


----------



## dr.juggles (4. September 2012)

im eurobike video hats der onkel jü doch am ende in den händen das ht.
würd mir saugut gefallen, aber nur in 26".
also onkel jü, was macht das ht???


----------



## der-gute (4. September 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> im eurobike video hats der onkel jü doch am ende in den händen das ht.



i zitier me:


der-gute schrieb:


> nur ein Proto
> Produktion steht noch in den Sternen





dr.juggles schrieb:


> würd mir saugut gefallen, aber nur in 26".
> also onkel jü, was macht das ht???



der Proto war 29"

er hat noch keinen Produktionspartner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (4. September 2012)

wäre ja auch zu schön gewesen...muss ich doch wohl oder übel das doppelte ausgeben :-(


----------



## Splash (4. September 2012)

Also ich hätte immer noch Interesse an einer 650B Variante davon. Wenn Onkel Jü seine aktuellen Themen vom Tisch hat (Fanes AM, Sennes) wird es doch hoffentlich mit dem HT weiter gehen ... ?


----------



## Kings_DH (4. September 2012)

ich dachte das HT ist ab ca. November erhältlich?!


----------



## J.O (4. September 2012)

ja 201x


----------



## Rick7 (5. September 2012)

alles klar, thread kann analog zur "syntace remote sp" geschlossen werden...oder is das jez unfair?!


----------



## Spirit_Moon (7. Oktober 2012)

irgendwelche Neuigkeiten ?


----------



## Kings_DH (16. November 2012)

EDIT:
habe heute neue Infos vom Jürgen erhalten.
das neue Hardtail wird wohl erst zur neuen Eurobike 2013 vorgestellt.
Nix mit Frühjahr ... Schade.

EDIT: END


----------



## derJÜ, Alutech (16. November 2012)

wie schnell doch immer persönliche geschrieben emails im IBC landen...wir haben bis jetzt keine hersteller gefunden der es zu einem vertrettbaren preis bauen will. wir werden jetzt das design nochmal überarbeiten und hoffen dann einen hersteller zu finden.


----------



## wolfi (16. November 2012)

moin jürgen,

ja-ja....fluch und segen des internets, hier insbesonders des ibc-forums.
und private mails zu veröffentlichen ist ein absolutes NO-GO!
rolleyes:
gruß
wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (16. November 2012)

wolfi schrieb:


> private mails zu veröffentlichen ist ein absolutes NO-GO!


----------



## Machiavelli (16. November 2012)

Naja die Nachfrage bei einem Hersteller würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als private Email ansehen.


----------



## wolfi (16. November 2012)

Ohne einverständnis des senders gehört es sich nicht, eine e mail öffentlich zu machen. das sagt einem schon der gesunde menschenverstand! egal ob der versender im auftrag einer firma oder privat mailt. es gibt sogar im internet ethische grundsätze. aber die gehen ja eh mehr oder weniger den bach runter.
gruß, wolfi.

# send from total wichtigen schmartpfon! #


----------



## Kings_DH (16. November 2012)

ich wollte lediglich die info weiter geben! schließlich interessiert das bestimmt den ein oder anderen. ich hatte keine böse absicht dahinter! ich habe das ganze wie Machiavelli nicht direkt als persönliche email gesehen, bitte um nachsicht! 

das nächste mal behalte ich es eben für mich ;-)


----------



## darkJST (16. November 2012)

Du hättest auch die Indirekte Rede verwenden können


----------



## Kings_DH (16. November 2012)

das wäre geschickter gewesen im nachhinein, wohl wahr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (16. November 2012)

Ändere doch Dein Posting und gut ist


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. November 2012)

darkJST schrieb:


> Du hättest auch die Indirekte Rede verwenden können


Ja, hätte er. Ja, wäre besser gewesen. Hätte ich auch so gemacht. Da aber keine sensiblen persönlichen Daten und mMn auch keine sensiblen betrieblichen Daten ausgeplaudert wurden (ich vermute, das hat Kings_DH vorher abgewägt), sehe ich das nicht so eng. Man kann auch päpstlicher sein als der Pabst selbst. 


Was mich viel mehr interessiert: was bedeutet "das design nochmal überarbeiten"...?  Wenn das heißt, dass das schlichte bisherige Konzept über den Haufen geworfen wird, finde ich das nicht gut.


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. November 2012)

derJÜ schrieb:


> wie schnell doch immer persönliche geschrieben emails im IBC landen...wir haben bis jetzt keine hersteller gefunden der es zu einem vertrettbaren preis bauen will. wir werden jetzt das design nochmal überarbeiten und hoffen dann einen hersteller zu finden.



Ihr habt doch ein passendes Gerät bei euch in der Werkstatt. Oder?


----------



## Splash (16. November 2012)

Hmm .. schade ... hatte mich eigentlich schon drauf gefreut - aber danke für die Info ...

(dann ziehe ich wohl n anderes Projekt vor)


----------



## motoerhead (29. Mai 2013)

hallo, 

gibts jetzt schon was neues vom ht? wird die Vorstelleung an eurobike 2013 stattfingen oder wird das projekt eingestampft?
oder sind wir alle gleicht unwissend?


----------



## Splash (29. Mai 2013)

Habe Jü in Winterberg gefragt und demnach ist das Projekt erst mal zugunsten anderer (Gravity-lastigen) Projekte aufgeschoben, aber nicht eingestellt.

Aus meiner Sicht schade, da ich echt Bock hätte, mir so n schönes Haarteil aufzubauen ..


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Mai 2013)

Denke das wird nie kommen
Ich schau mich auch wieder anders um


----------



## Rick7 (29. Mai 2013)

lol, dafür dass das Projekt eigenstampft wird, war die Kiste aber schon ganz schön konkret   Schade


----------



## der-gute (29. Mai 2013)

Das geht heut zu Tage nimmer so einfach.
Alutech is nicht mehr die kleine Schmiede von früher...

Jetzt brauchts nen Produzenten in Taiwan dafür...


----------



## rmfausi (29. Mai 2013)

Das glaube ich nicht das das HT auf dem Friedhof der Ideen landet. Bei meinem letzten Gespräch (vor 3 Wochen) mit Jü, hat er ein neues HT in Aussicht gestellt. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Mai 2013)

Die Frage ist nur wann das dann kommt!
2020 sind meine Knochen kaputt, da will ich kein HT mehr


----------



## Bjoern_U. (29. Mai 2013)

In den News ist das neue HT von Alutech zu sehen.....


----------



## der-gute (29. Mai 2013)

Dad is ja gar nicht Alutech...


----------



## Forrest301 (11. Dezember 2013)

Telefonat mit Jürgen/Alutech am 10.12.2013:

*Spätestens ab September 2014 ist das neue Cheap Trick bereits verfügbar und zwar nicht als 4x!* Evtl. sogar etwas früher. Er konstruiert grad fleißig.

Neuerungen: tapered Steuerkopf, Standard Stützenmaß, variable Ausfallenden wie bisher und evtl. auch X12.

Klingt sehr vielversprechend!!!!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (11. Dezember 2013)

ich glaube das erst wenn es tatsächlich lieferbar ist. noch nicht mal wenn es nur bestellbar ist würde ich darauf setzen. 
und eigentlich ging es hier ja auch mal um etwas anderes als ein Cheaptrick in welcher Form auch immer. 
das ursprüngliche Konzept und Konstruktion war ja fertig und von daher ist es erstaunlich, dass da noch eifrig konstruiert werden muss.


----------



## Splash (11. Dezember 2013)

Sehe ich ähnlich - vom Konept ging es ja um etwas Anderes, als eine Neuauflage des CheapTrick. Ich hatt Jü zuletzt auf dem DirtMasters auf das Thema angesprochen und da meinte er, dass der Fokus aktuell auf Gravity Produkten liegt. Ein solches Hardtail würde wohl eine andere Klientel ansprechen. Das CheapTrick hingegen ist IMHO schon für die Gravity-Fraktion gedacht, wäre aber nicht das, was ich aus dem Thread hier erwarten würde und wie der Prototyp aussah. Das müsste dann eher angelehnt an einem Liteville 101 sein bzw dieses beerben ...

Erwarten würde ich eben ein 650B (oder 29") Hardteil, welches man auch als Tourer aufbauen kann. Bei 29" müsste ich wohl überlegen, 650B würde ich wohl direkt ordern ...


----------



## san_andreas (11. Dezember 2013)

Na, toll .... in einem Jahr lieferbar.


----------



## rmfausi (11. Dezember 2013)

Da bin ich auch mal gespannt was sich da der Ju entfallen lässt und wann es dann tatsächlich lieferbar sein wird. Die Vorfreude hat man ja schon lange trainieren können.

Gruß rmfausi

Gesendet von meinem VT10416-1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Machiavelli (12. Dezember 2013)

Hoffentlich mit 26 Zoll Option und keinem zu tiefen Tretlager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. Dezember 2013)

i h glaube nicht dass da noch was in 26" kommt
dafür ist Jü zu sehr von 650b begeistert


----------



## hasardeur (12. Dezember 2013)

Soll doch variable Ausfallenden haben. Dann kannst Du auch 26'' aufbauen. Liegt an jedem selbst.


----------



## rmfausi (12. Dezember 2013)

Abwarten.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Tiger 2001 (12. Februar 2014)

Ist das Hardtail-Projekt gestorben?


----------



## Rick7 (12. Februar 2014)

Hmm Naja schau mal das Eröffnungs Datum des threads und die viele warme Luft dazwischen an ^^ ... Ja


----------



## der-gute (12. Februar 2014)

Basti könnte mal was sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M202 (24. April 2014)

Ich denke der Bedarf wäre, zumindest bei mir, schon da......ein leichtes 650b Sorglos-HT mit einer z.B. 150 bis 160 mm Gabel (Pike und Konsorten) in XXL würde mir als Ergänzung zum Fully äusserst gut gefallen.


----------



## sportritter80 (24. April 2014)

... ich wollte nicht so lange warten und habe mir meine eigene Interpretation gebaut ;-)


----------



## M202 (24. April 2014)

sportritter80 schrieb:


> ... ich wollte nicht so lange warten und habe mir meine eigene Interpretation gebaut ;-)


Cool, am besten finde ich den Neandertalerseitenausleger ;-)


----------



## Wipp (29. Mai 2014)

Gestern am Reschenpass.......was sind das wohl für Laufräder? .......


----------



## -N0bodY- (29. Mai 2014)

Viel Interessanter fände Ich die Antworten auf folgende Fragen: 

Was ist das für ein Rahmen?
Wann wird er Verfügbar sein?
Für welchen Preis?
Und so weiter und so weiter 

Habe ich gestern auch schon auf Gesichtsbuch gesehen, und muss sagen auf dem Ersten Blick schaut der Rahmen echt schick aus.  Also das was man davon sieht


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. August 2014)

Schon wieder 3 Monate her...
Gibt es mittlerweile mal eine definitive Aussage ob und wann mit einem neuen HT zu rechnen ist?


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. August 2014)

was das angeht bin ich enttäuscht !
es besteht wohl seitens Alutech kein Interesse an einer definitiven Ausage ob oder ob nicht 
aber keine Aussage ist auch eine Aussage

die sind jetzt mit dem ICB beschäftigt, vorher mit der Fanes und allen Derivaten. Da sind die paar Blödis die unbedingt immer noch ein Hardtail fahren wollen eine viel zu kleine Zielgruppe. 
Bevor es das normale Hardtail zu kaufen gibt, gibt es wahrscheinlich erst noch ein Alutech Fatbike....

(sämtliche enthaltene Ironie darf behalten werden)


----------



## shibby68 (12. August 2014)

sportritter80 schrieb:


> ... ich wollte nicht so lange warten und habe mir meine eigene Interpretation gebaut ;-)




Gute Entscheidung, geiles Teil


----------



## hasardeur (12. August 2014)

Bjoern_U. schrieb:


> was das angeht bin ich enttäuscht !
> es besteht wohl seitens Alutech kein Interesse an einer definitiven Ausage ob oder ob nicht
> aber keine Aussage ist auch eine Aussage
> 
> ...




Wenn man sein Geld nicht mit Bikes verdienen muss, ist meckern ein Leichtes.


----------



## Bjoern_U. (12. August 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Wenn man sein Geld nicht mit Bikes verdienen muss, ist meckern ein Leichtes.


zieh mal die Fanboy Brille ab, lies den gesamten Thread und überlege wie lange das Thema schon am köcheln ist bzw. wie weit man eigentlich schon war ! 
Ein einfaches "Leute, das Projekt ist gestorben" hätte genügt. 
Stattdessen wird man hingehalten und das ist nach dem eigentlich tollen Anfang in 2011 (!), das was enttäuscht.
Das mit dem Geld verdienen ist ein müdes Argument, meins wächst auch nicht auf den Bäumen und trotzdem wäre ich bereit gewesen es hierfür auszugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hasardeur (13. August 2014)

Und weshalb wird sich dann hier ausgekotzt, statt die Inititive zu übernehmen und Jürgen oder Basti konkret anzusprechen? Das hat mit Fanboybrille nix zu tun, sonder mit Achtung vor der Arbeit anderer  Menschen und dass sie auch nicht perfekt sind.


----------



## Splash (13. August 2014)

Ich hatte Jü in Winterberg (oder Willingen) letztes Jahr auf das Thema angesprochen - da war die Antwort, dass das Projekt hinten an geschoben wird, da der Fokus gerade eben wo anders liegt - bei eben den Bikes, die sonst auch die Alutech Zielgruppe von Alutech erwarten würden. Es schien mir damals aber nicht gestorben zu sein und es mag sich in der Zwischenzeit auch viel verändert haben.

Ich hoffe da schon noch, auf einen solchen Rahmen, habe selber aber auch eine niedrige Prio auf das Thema. Wenn ich mir unbedingt so ein Bike aufbauen wollte, würde ich mir mangels kurzfristiger Verfügbarkeit, anschauen, was es sonst noch schönes am Markt gibt. Irgendwie habe ich noch die Hoffnung, dass es nicht ganz gestorben ist, andererseits denke ich auch mehr darüber nach, mir ein Fatbike aufzubauen ...


----------



## Bjoern_U. (13. August 2014)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Und weshalb wird sich dann hier ausgekotzt, statt die Inititive zu übernehmen und Jürgen oder Basti konkret anzusprechen? Das hat mit Fanboybrille nix zu tun, sonder mit Achtung vor der Arbeit anderer  Menschen und dass sie auch nicht perfekt sind.


oh Mann, du könntest es echt mit den Liteville Fanboys aufnehmen....wehe man übt Kritik an ihrer Lieblingsfirma, schon wird es als meckern, auskotzen etc. ausgelegt.
Habe ich irgendwo etwas geschrieben von wegen dass ich die Arbeit von Jü & Co. nicht achte ? 
Im Gegenteil, hätte ich Bedarf an einem Bike ala Fanes oder Teibun, wären die ganz vorne mit in der Auswahl. Aber so etwas suche ich z.Zt. nicht.
Übrigens, neben einigen anderen hier aus dem Forum, hatte ich selbst bereits im Herbst 2011 per mail angefragt da ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt dringenden Bedarf für solch einen Rahmen hatte. Vorher auch schon mal direkt auf der Eurobike. Die Antwort war jeweils eher ausweichend.
Und immer mal wieder taucht ein Statement auf wie das, das @Spalsh in Willingen bekommen hat.
Darf man da als potentieller Käufer, der bereit war Geld auf dem Tisch zu legen und hier über Wochen die Nase lang gemacht bekam, nicht enttäuscht sein ?
Muss ich als Kunde dem Hersteller hinterherrennen und betteln dass er so ein Bike baut ?
Klar, die Zielgruppe ist klein, sehr klein sogar wenn der Rahmenpreis nicht super günstig ist. Und das da gewinnbringendere Projekte wie die Fanes, Teibun oder Sennes Vorrang haben ist auch klar. Aber dann sollte hier ein Schlussstrich drunter und jeder weiß was Sache ist.


----------



## hasardeur (14. August 2014)

Du kennst mich nicht und weist nicht, wie ich zu Alutech stehe. Also lass doch besser solche Fanboy-Rückschlüsse. Aber wenn es hilft: Wir haben in unserem "Fuhrpark" nur ein Alutech, aber diverse andere Marken und nur eine doppelt.

Wenn Du jetzt noch die Erkenntnis, dass es bei AT für deren Existenz essentiellere Vorhaben gibt mit der Annahme vereinst, dass man sich die Option HT vielleicht offen halten will, dann kann man die ganze Geschichte des Threads auch verstehen. Und wenn man es genau wissen will, hilft eben nicht ein Forum, sondern die Entscheider direkt zu fragen.

Wenn Du übrigens ein geiles Long-Travel-Hardtail zu einem dazu noch sau-günstigen Pries suchst: Schau Dir mal das Dartmoor Hornet an. Nicolai hat mit dem Argon auch ein geiles Produkt, wenn es etwas mehr Prestige sein darf. Dann gibt es noch On One oder Cotic oder....oder...oder....

Ich hoffe Jü und Basti verstossen mich jetzt nicht aus der Schar ihrer Jünger für diesen Hinweis.


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. Mai 2016)

Thema immer noch tot?

Wär das nicht mal ein Fall für die Signature Series?


----------



## Rick7 (9. Mai 2016)

Liteville bringt doch jetzt was passendes


----------

